# IVF / FET Feb/March 2017



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies

Looking for some company! 

I have just gone through a cycle of IVF and had eggs collected yesterday. Unfortunately the lining of my uterus isn't thick enough for them to transfer any embryos back, so will be having FET, hopefully in February.

I had 7 eggs collected and 6 fertilised and have been frozen. 

I have to have a hysteroscopy before FET to check there's no problem with my uterus which caused the thin lining.


----------



## boopin4baby

Hi Emily :wave: I'm Here!!

I'd love to keep you company. In fact, I could use some company, too. I'm scheduled for an fet on 11/23 with my remaining precious embryo from a donor cycle. I could use all the support I can get. :hugs:

I can empathize with you. I had a thin lining at the beginning of this cycle. Had to cancel and start over after a 2 ml injection of PIO to induce my period. So, I'm back on estrodial injections and go for blood work and a lining check next week. Fx'd my UL cooperates. 

6 frosties is an awesome # to work with!! It's smart of you to get your uterus checked out for any issues i.e. polyps, fibroids, etc... I wish you all the best with your upcoming hysteroscopy!! February will be here before you know it!! :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Hi Emily, going to join you here now as this pregnancy has turned out to be a blighted ovum :( 

We hope to try again next year, hopefully Jan or Feb 

Good to have some company to wait with


----------



## xx Emily xx

Ah hi star, so sorry to hear your news. Glad you'll be able to try again soon


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies 

I would love to join the wait with you Emily. I have undergone numerous iui cycles and one MMC since TTC Oct.2014. I made the decision to just go ahead and do IVF hopefully Jan/Feb. If you ladies don't mind because I am nervous about the whole thing if you would just share you experiences. I gladly appreciate it. also wishing you all the best.


----------



## star25

Hi Iloveme 

I had my fresh cycle in October 2014 
I had 21 eggs collected, 20 fertilised and I got 8 frozen blasts 

Because I had 21 eggs I was at risk of ohss so they didn't want to transfer but wait and do a frozen cycle once my body had a rest 

I was disappointed but it couldn't have worked out better 
I waited until Feb 2015 after Xmas, had a frozen cycle 1 embryo transferred and got my bfp with my dd who is one in 10 days 

I then had another fet this Oct, unfortunately that has ended up a bfp but being a blighted ovum so the embryo did not develop after implanting 

I hope to try again Jan it Feb, just have to ask clinic how soon I can try again


----------



## ILoveme29

@Star thanks for sharing, what meds did you take? and do you have any specific disgnosis.

I have pcos, Anti-phospholipid antibodies (clotting disorder)


----------



## star25

I don't have a diagnosis, all tests came back fine and with DH, I can have long cycles though 35-50 days, sometimes more but that's it really 

They done half my eggs ivf and the other half icsi to see if the sperm and egg weren't bonding but 11 fertilised ivf and 9 icsi so wasn't that 

I was on gonal f 200 units a day from cd1 and then after 5 days started cetrotide 
On cd12 I had egg collection


----------



## beneathmywing

hi ladies, hope I can join in.. just had my fifth transfer which resulted in a chemical.. going to be doing low stim/natural ivf banking in the new year. hoping I can start in February.


----------



## star25

Hey beneath!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Hey beneath!

Hey love!! Hope you are doing okay xx


----------



## star25

I'm ok thank you, looking forward to starting again in the new year, just want to enjoy Christmas and not think about it too much if thats ever possible lol xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> I'm ok thank you, looking forward to starting again in the new year, just want to enjoy Christmas and not think about it too much if thats ever possible lol xx



Oh girl how I hear you on that one


----------



## gimmeacrybaby

ILoveme29 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I would love to join the wait with you Emily. I have undergone numerous iui cycles and one MMC since TTC Oct.2014. I made the decision to just go ahead and do IVF hopefully Jan/Feb. If you ladies don't mind because I am nervous about the whole thing if you would just share you experiences. I gladly appreciate it. also wishing you all the best.


This is my very first IVF cycle I am about to undergo and I am terrified. I'd love support from other ttc community members. Excited for you, I'd love to keep in touch, are you on IG?


----------



## gimmeacrybaby

star25 said:


> Hi Emily, going to join you here now as this pregnancy has turned out to be a blighted ovum :(
> 
> We hope to try again next year, hopefully Jan or Feb
> 
> Good to have some company to wait with

Star, are you on instagram? I am new to that, there's a lot of ttc mom's on there who are much better at tracking things than I am, but looking for some support and women to relate to as I undergo ivf. It's a lot to take in.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies hoping I can join!
We are just starting an investigation cycle soon, and after that hoping to do a FET in either January or February.
I am looking forward to this with positivity, our first IVF cycle took but sadly we lost him at 21 weeks this September. I can only hope we will have the same success with our next embryo and be able to carry to term. 
Wishing you all very much luck!


----------



## beneathmywing

Myshelsong said:


> Hey ladies hoping I can join!
> We are just starting an investigation cycle soon, and after that hoping to do a FET in either January or February.
> I am looking forward to this with positivity, our first IVF cycle took but sadly we lost him at 21 weeks this September. I can only hope we will have the same success with our next embryo and be able to carry to term.
> Wishing you all very much luck!

Welcome love!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Beneath! Fingers are crossed for us this time around. XO

Gimme- IVF can be terrifying I remember with the retrieval I was freaking out and singing a song in the room to get me to calm down. Because we had done back to back IUI's before the IVF I was all hormones and no reason, so I hope you have an easy ride with your protocol.

Star - I agree, i want to try and enjoy Christmas with some hope and move onto the new year.


----------



## S_secret

Hey ladies. I would like to join as well. We are planning an Ivf in Jan as well and I also am terrified. We have one shot at this and I am so scared about all of it. And advise is welcome.


----------



## star25

Hi gimme, I am not on IG good luck with your cycle and we can all support each other here 

S, welcome, was there anything in particular you wanted advice on? Stick with us and we can all help each other out :)


----------



## star25

Hello my, I am so sorry for your loss, how heartbreaking, I pray everything goes well for your upcoming cycle


----------



## S_secret

star25 said:


> Hi gimme, I am not on IG good luck with your cycle and we can all support each other here
> 
> S, welcome, was there anything in particular you wanted advice on? Stick with us and we can all help each other out :)

I know what to expect medically but not personally or emotionally. I worry about everything all the time everyday so I will need to relax and let this happen but it's just a huge step. Why can't I just be normal? Stupid I know


----------



## Myshelsong

Why can't any of us be "normal"? Oh well, such is the cards we were dealt right. You just have to play them the best you can.

So we just got approved for the FET for January cycle. Excited to get this started again and hubs and I are being very hopeful this will take. We Are only going to transfer one embryo again. Fingers crossed!


----------



## S_secret

Myshelsong said:


> Why can't any of us be "normal"? Oh well, such is the cards we were dealt right. You just have to play them the best you can.
> 
> So we just got approved for the FET for January cycle. Excited to get this started again and hubs and I are being very hopeful this will take. We Are only going to transfer one embryo again. Fingers crossed!

I know "normal" that's why I said so stupid. This is my normal. It's just frustrating which I know everyone on this board understands.

Is this your first FET?


----------



## Myshelsong

I freaking hate being this normal, I am not going to lie. I would just like to be lucky for once, that would be great.

This is my first frozen transfer, I am excited but freaking out. We were successful with our first ever fresh transfer, so now I am scared by hopes will be up for the frozen, like we are expecting it too take in stead of being realistic about it. 

Do you know what your protocol is going to be?


----------



## S_secret

Oh yes lucky would be amazing! I don't know what drugs yet but I know bc for a month then injections for 14 days then harvest with blood work and ultrasound all worked in there. The clinic called me the day of my
Bfn for first IUI so it was a bit of a blur day. Going to call them again today

How does the fet differ? No drugs before just after? What do you mean you go approved? Does your insurance cover it?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ugh I'd do anything to get a little bit of lucky!


----------



## Myshelsong

My doctor said I am good to go for the FET after my loss, so that kind of approval is what I meant. Unfortunately not covered by insurance. But we are getting on the list for government covered cycle if these don't work. Although I am t this works, it is nice to know if we have to start all over it might be covered.

Looks like the only drugs we will be doing are estrogen to increase the lining, then progesterone to help with implantation. So I am pumped, no crazy drugs this time around!
For the fresh cycle I never did the down regulation of BC, but I did lots of gonalf, then other injections I can't remember.

Here's to hoping for luck for all of us!


----------



## star25

Merry Christmas all, how Is everyone doing with the Waiting, luckily Christmas will make time go quick 
This is the same waiting time I had with dd after doing a freeze all with my first ivf - November until Feb and that went quick so hoping it will this time too!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Merry Christmas all, how Is everyone doing with the Waiting, luckily Christmas will make time go quick
> This is the same waiting time I had with dd after doing a freeze all with my first ivf - November until Feb and that went quick so hoping it will this time too!



Merry Christmas!

All is well here.. just waiting as well :coffee: Hoping to start cycling either Jan/Feb.. haven't decided yet. Hope it goes fast either way!


----------



## Myshelsong

Merry Christmas! Hope you all had a wonderful wonderful holiday.

Waiting for af to start tomorrow or the next day and then we will be starting our FET month!!
I really hope this is our cycle, I am so excited.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

I hope to be doing retrieval in January and FET in March, so I will be here checking in! Best of luck to all!


----------



## star25

Good luck my, how exciting 

Pais, hope all goes well with retrieval 

Afm, still waiting for my first af after the miscarriage, Ive been having spotting since the 21St but wouldn't call it af, I don't know, the clinic said to wait a couple of months before starting another fet, hope they didn't than a couple of cycles cos I'll be waiting forever with my track record! I assume I can start not on the next cycle but one after that 

How is everyone else?


----------



## S_secret

I am just waiting waiting waiting as well. Started bcp again last night. Go to the clinic on the 9th for bw and us to see what's going on in there and then start the suprefact on Jan 10. 

My I am so excited for your fet! What's the news?


----------



## Myshelsong

Paislee - When are you going to be doing the retrieval in January?

Star, hope they let you move forward quickly. When is your next appointment with them?

S-secret you are so close to the 9th appointment. So excited for you, I know it feel like forever. Or at least it does for me

Af is here in full swing. So onto the FET! Hoping in 20 days I will be PUPO


----------



## beneathmywing

Yay, My!


----------



## S_secret

Eeeeeeee yay! Pupo is gonna be awesome!!


----------



## Myshelsong

I am going to have to give myself a few different projects from now until then. I am already getting anxious and bored and wanting to test hahaha.


----------



## S_secret

Lol. It's gonna be a long 20 days if you're already thinking about testing!! What are your plans for distractions?


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind if I join you. I plan on an FET in early March


----------



## beneathmywing

fluterby429 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind if I join
> you. I plan on an FET in early March

Hey, fluter! Welcome! Hope all is well.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi flutter! Good luck on the FET coming up. What are you doing prior to FET?

I am planning on doing a couple paintings for paint nights. (I host them so I have to make up paintings)
Cleaning out a closet or two, sewing some new pillows for our couch and making a dog bed. I hope that is enough, because I am ready to get this kid on board!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies! I'm in nursing school. On break right now until the 17th. So that will keep me busy until the time comes. It's my last semester!!! I had my FET planned for October and paid for my plane ticket and hotel stay along with my BFF paying for her plane ticket when I found out less than 2 weeks before leaving that I was pregnant for the second time this year naturally. We went and just vacationed. Then three days after returning found out it was a blighted ovum. The pg I had in the spring was a suspected ectopic. It's so weird. I had a tubal reversal in 2010. Despite open tubes and fertility treatments including mediated IUI's, I never fell pregnant. So we did IVF in Aug 2014 that resulted in my son. Now bam, 6 years post reversal I've been pregnant twice in 6mo with three of those months on birth control to prevent due to taking methotrexate and going out of the country (Zika threat). So hopefully my little GI will get a younger sibling. My other children are 17 and two of them almost 15


----------



## star25

Welcome flutter, hope time goes quick so you can start, I had a blighted ovum in Nov after my second fet, first resulted in dd who is now 1 

My, next appointment is 24th Jan to sign consent forms for next fet and order meds 

I'm still having some brown spotting, it stopped for a week or two then started again so don't know when next proper cycle will be, hopefully I can just start on next cycle as if I have to wait for 2 it's going to be a long wait with my track record! 

Is anyone doing anything for new years eve? I won't be as DH working and dd gets grumpy if not in bed by 7 Haha


----------



## Myshelsong

Happy New Years, hope everyone had a good night. We had a pretty emotional night, but that was expected.

So here we go, taking estrogen for the FET and next appointment in Saturday to see how my lining is doing!!! Ahhhh


----------



## star25

Good luck for lining check my :)

I phoned clinic and need have a cycle the start on the cycle after that so I will probably be waiting a while as I have long cycles anyway 
Will stay here anyway as you never know!


----------



## star25

How was your lining check my?


----------



## mimi4

*star25*- good luck with yr cycling


----------



## star25

Thank you mimi, going to have a bit of a wait to start but will get there eventually!


----------



## Myshelsong

Lining check went great! I am already at 14mm so only another two days then we are starting progesterone. So I think it will either be the 13 or 14! Excited and very emotional right now. Can wait for this to happen.

Where are you ladies in your cycle? Is anyone down regulating?


----------



## beneathmywing

My -- great news! 

Star -- the waiting never ends, huh?


----------



## fluterby429

My - that's great news! I'll start preparing with birth control once my next cycle starts


----------



## star25

Ahh good news my, I always have to wait ages for lining to thicken, about 18 days from start of estrogen, I doubt it will be any different when I start this time either!


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey ladies, mind if I join you? :flower: We've been actively TTC for 2 years now (NTNP for about 6 months before that) with nothing to show for it but a possible chemical (which could have been a faulty test). We've had all of the usual tests done but the only issues that came up were a 1cm polyp that was removed in November and MFI which seems to have resolved since my husband's last SA.

I just turned 39 so I'm beyond ready to meet my baby! We're starting IVF in February. I'm super nervous because I've only ever done a monitored IUI cycle before, but I'm also really excited & hopeful too!


----------



## S_secret

So after all this waiting after our failed iui we have a bit more waiting to do. Went for baseline checks this am and they saw either a cyst or follie on left side. Waiting on bw to see what my estrogen levels are, then they will let us know if we starts stims tomorrow or not. So I can't seem to get prego on my own but I can potentially make a follie while on bcp. Good job body. Ugh


----------



## beneathmywing

scoobybeans -- Welcome! Lots of luck to you!

secret -- ugh! always something. hope you are able to start stims!!


AFM: I am just tracking ovulation this month so I know when to except AF. As of yesterday (CD 12) I still have not had a pos. It's only my second month after my chemical, so my cycle may still be a bit wonky.


----------



## star25

Welcome Scooby, we might end up starting around the same time 

Secret, hope it all works out for you, what a nuisance, fingers crossed you can start simms 

Beneath, I haven't got a clue where my cycle is as been 2 months since the blighted ovum and nothing has happened since then, it sucks!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Scooby, good luck next month. The IVF process isn't as scary as it sounds, I found the anxiety of it was way worse than the actual retrieval. Although the wait for the embryos is a killer for sure, so tense.

Good luck secret, hopefully it won't push it even further for you.

Afm second lining check and it looks like it may have gone down? Ugh, I though we were going to be finding out about what day the FET will be and now I have to wait even longer!! Hoping that this still happens this month.


----------



## star25

That's a shame my, I didn't even know it could go down but bet you will be all good for next check, when is it? I worry about my lining checks as it takes so long, my first fet it was still only just there after checking 3 measurements, I thought the nurse was going to say no but luckily she didn't as that cycle resulted in dd


----------



## scoobybeans

secret- Ugh, so frustrating! It always seems to be 3 steps forward 2 steps back with this process, doesn't it?

beneath- thank you! CD12 is pretty early still. FX you get a pos soon so you can get moving :)

star- Thanks! I'd love to be cycle buddies :) Have you tried taking an OPK just to get an idea of where you are?

my- Thank you! Wow that's got to be aggravating. Hope they just messed up your first measurement and things are actually going in the right direction! I know there's some stuff you can do to help your lining thicken. One of my friends on here has a whole list of stuff she tried and some or all of it seemed to work for her because she's pregnant after her FET. I know some people swear by pomegranate juice. Good luck!

AFM, I'm about 6DPO today. Super curious how long this cycle will be, because pre-polyp removal cycles were down to 21 days (eek!) but my one post-polyp removal cycle was 27 days. Big difference! If it goes back to my usual 25 days, I'll be starting BCP for my IVF cycle around February 9th. What kind of protocol are you guys on?


----------



## S_secret

My - I drank loads of Pom juice and I am not sure if it worked on thickening my lining but it did make my temp stay up and I plan on drinking it again for this Ivf. 

Scooby - good luck on getting a cycle done so you can start Ivf. I am on suprefact twice a day menopur and gonal f. Then trigger shot and progesterone. Hopefully it works!!

I got the all clean from the clinic yesterday so I went and picked up my super expensive prescriptions and DH and I did the first shot this am. He's a first responder so he's good at giving me the shots but also a shift worker so I have to do the evening on by myself tonight. Not sure how that's going to go.


----------



## Myshelsong

Ahhh, I think all the good thoughts paid off. Got the call this morning and we ar doing the FET this Sunday!!
I didn't buy pomegranate juice but I am going to go grab some now. Eating clean (or trying too), eating pineapple, taking vitamins, eating avocado, drinking lots of water.
If anyone else has some suggestions let me know!

Scooby i hear a lot of people talk about how much better there af was after a polyp was removed so that is great! You are so close to the IVF cycle holy moly! Excited for you.

Good luck Beneath, I hate tracking for ovulation mine is always so late I suck at it.

Secret. You will do fine with the injections, I did them all by myself as my Dh is the worst with needles. Just take a breath and plunge. My only advise is don't go crazy hard like I did the first time, or you will get a huge bruise!


----------



## S_secret

Omg yay!!! The cheapest place I found the Pom juice is Costco. If you have that in your area. Don't know if this. Dans anything or not but I have heard keeping your feet warm helps lol. Old wives tale I am sure but whatever helps!


----------



## Myshelsong

Oh I did that last time as well, warm liquids and warm feet. I already put a second pair of socks on today to prepare myself hahaha
It worked last time, I am hoping it will this time!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 -- It sucks not knowing what's going on with your cycle! Did they track your beta till it went down to zero?

Myshelsong -- So excited for you! Glad it all turned out well.

scoobybeans -- I'm going to be doing femara/low stim combo.. so femara and 150 follistim every other day. This is my fourth stim cycle, and I have high FSH.. I switched DR's, and we are really focusing on embryo quality. I will be doing a few retrievals before transferring. What protocol will you be on?

secret -- Yay for getting the all clean and starting! As in regards to doing your shot yourself, you can do it!!! I was scared when I had to do one by myself and then started doing all of them myself. I like having the control. Good luck!


AFM: Got a + OPK yesterday.. so AF should be here on the 26th or so.. Eek! Getting close.


----------



## star25

Beneath, they didn't do any betas, just a scan to check all was OK after it had passed and then they said to do a hpt on 6th Dec which was negative 
The spotting started again on the 21St Dec for about ten days which was a pain but definitely completely stopped now so hopefully something will happen soon 

I haven't tried an opk, my cycles are always all over the place anyway and when I tried before I just got frustrated, of the next cycle after this takes forever I'll ask for provera to start 

My protocol is a fet and will start estrogen tablets on day 1-3 after baseline scan, go back after 10/11 days for lining check, if ok start progesterone pessaries 3 times a day and transfer is 5 days later, if not go back a week later to check again, which is what I've had to do for the last 2


----------



## scoobybeans

secret- Congrats on starting your cycle! :happydance: I hope the shots aren't too painful. Can I ask how much your meds cost? We're OOP and that's the one thing I'm not sure how much to budget for. I've heard anything from $2,500 to $6,000 which is a pretty big difference!

myshel- Wow, hooray for your Sunday FET!!! Sounds like you're doing everything you can to get your body ready. You got this! :thumbup:

beneath- I'm a big believer in focusing on quality over quantity. They're putting me on an antagonist protocol with I'm guessing pretty aggressive stims because of my age (39) and my AFC (9). My FSH is 6.9 & AMH is 2.1 though, not too shabby, so I'm really curious to see how I'll respond. I got 4 follies on 50mg of Clomid when I did my IUI, but that was over a year ago so I'm sure things have changed. Anyway, hooray for your pos OPK!!! You'll be starting in no time at all now :)

star- FET sounds so much nicer than fresh :) I hope you don't have to wait too much longer! Will you be transferring 1 or 2?

AFM, I thought this cycle was a total wash because I had a terrible stomach flu and we only got to BD once. (And I was 99% sure that was after I'd already ovulated.) Yesterday was cycle day 19 and 6DPO, and I started spotting with light cramping at night. I figured great, here comes AF on day 19 and WTF is wrong with my body? But spotting and cramping are gone today. Of course I can't help but wonder... implantation bleeding? But a natural BFP just seems like a mythical creature at this point. And I have to remind myself that there's no such thing as unicorns ;) Plus side, if it is AF my IVF cycle will at least start sooner.


----------



## S_secret

Scooby - so far we have only purchased drugs for 7 days as they are going to check me again for progress at that time and reassess and it cost us $3,500 (ish). What's opp? So far the shots aren't horrible, not my favourite either though lol. I had to do them last night myself as DH was working night shift but I made him do the am ones because I am a sucky. 

So far today I am CRANKY!!!! All I want to do is have drinks smoke cigarettes and eat all the processed foods! Eff you infertility. Did I mention SO CRANKY!!!!'


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 -- okay well if hpt was negative then I am sure it is back down to zero.. hopefully things start moving for you soon. Took a while for me after BO as well. 

scoobybeans -- hope that protocol works wonders for you! my amh is lower and fsh is higher than yours and I am 27.. high stims seem to fry my eggs so doesnt work well for me! Never know, maybe you will get that miracle bfp! FX!


----------



## star25

Scooby, like beneath said, it is possible so you never know! woukd you test if af is late?


----------



## Myshelsong

You never know what will happen that is for sure. I hope you are not out, but I always had a hard time Feeling positive after so long trying.

Scooby I am on the same protocol almost. Good luck with it, hope you have minimum side affects and get a great lining!

Afm ... longest week ever!! Feeling good though, just a slight headache. Thanks prometrium. 
Count down is on. Going to feel positive about this, we are going to have a baby


----------



## star25

Oh yes you are my! Can't wait for us all to have transfers and get our bfps 

I never imagined mine would work first time, never thought it would and didn't think about getting a bfp next time but did even if it was a blighted ovum, but still, even if we don't always feel positive we can be proved wrong and get our babies x


----------



## scoobybeans

secret- Yikes that is pricey! Are you in the USA? OPP= out of pocket. I'm glad your shots aren't too terrible. Are you using ice to numb the area? I hear that helps :)

beneath- Thank you! I'm not sure what to expect so I'm just trusting in my doctor. I'm sorry you're struggling so much, especially at your age. Infertility is so unfair.

star- I'm a POAS fanatic so naturally I tested this morning lol. It was BFN but I was expecting that at 8DPO. I've sort of come back down to reality today and realized this is probably just AF showing up early. I find stories like yours very encouraging!! :)

my- I'm so glad you're feeling positive & I'm feeling positive for you! I know it sounds weird as we've never met but I'll be thinking of you Sunday and sending good vibes your way. Every time a BnB girl I know has an important day, they're always in my thoughts. I truly think the positivity helps.

AFM, bummed my cycle is so screwy but happy I get to start IVF sooner than expected. DH and I have decided to pay for ICSI and assisted hatching, as this is our only shot & we want to make sure we do as much as we can to help :) He's also coming around to the idea of implanting 2 embies (if we have them) although I'm not gonna lie, twins would be tough.


----------



## Myshelsong

Scooby, my af was 3 days early this cycle and I was also super bummed but super excited that I got to start the FET sooner than I thought. Two babies would be fantastic, tough but worth it I think.
Hope you have a good month, and I definitely appreciate the positive thoughts. That's what we are all here for!


----------



## Fern81

Stalking especially for Myshel (ALL THE POSITIVE THOUGHTS AND HUGS IN THE WORLD!) but also huge fx for everyone else!! X


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks Fern. Hope all is going well with you January ladies.


----------



## S_secret

Scooby - we are in Canada &#127464;&#127462; but yes. Expensive!! We are also paying for icsi but our clinic won't do two 5 day blasts so I don't know if we can request them put in two. I wouldn't mind twins at all. I am getting up there in age so I don't think we would have the one to do two but I would be over the moon excited with just one too. DH is an only child and he turned out awesome. I am one of 5 so I would just have to get used to the idea of my child having no siblings.


----------



## October_baby

Hello ladies,
I would like to join your thread. I start IVF in Feb. After TTC unsuccessfully for one year, I found out both tubes were blocked and damaged. I am so nervous but excited to begin this journey. It would be nice to talk to other ladies who are going through similar experiences. This has been one emotional roller coaster but Im ready. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## scoobybeans

my- Only 2 more sleeps until your big day!!! I love the idea of two but I know the reality would be tough. We don't have any family close by to help out & we both work full time. I might be able to work something out with my boss but daycare is sooooooo ridiculous around here. Truly though I've always wanted two so I'm sure we'd figure out a way to make it work :)

fern- thank you!

secret- My clinic wasn't thrilled about the idea of 2 5-day blasts either, but they'd do it because of my age. I honestly don't know if we'll even get 2 so we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. I'm starting to think I'd rather freeze extras to give us one more shot with an FET, because I think we could swing that financially. I know what you mean about siblings though! I'm one of three but my DH is an only child too :) How are you feeling on the meds today?

October- Hello & welcome to the thread :) Looks like we'll be cycle buddies. Do you know what kind of protocol you're going to be on?

AFM, I have no idea what's going on with my body right now. Started spotting 6DPO, very light but on & off through today at 9DPO. I had cramping on 6-8DPO which seems to be gone now. Stark white BFN on an internet cheapie this morning. So...? :wacko:


----------



## S_secret

Scooby 9dpo is still early. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

My I like you positive thinking. I am using that too for this cycle! So pumped for you. One more sleep right!! I am a child and still count things in sleeps lol whatever &#128514; 

Still feeling good today. I think I accidentally froze my skin too much this am with the ice pack. It's been 2 hours and it's still red lol. Last night we did our first gonal f and that was a bit of a gong show but it turned out all fine and this am I did all the mixing and prep for menopur and suprefact and DH just did the injections. Everyone says it's gets easier but 4 days in I am still dreading the shots everytime lol.


----------



## October_baby

Scooby- I believe I will be starting the long protocol. He called it the basic protocol. I will start birth control in the next week or so. I've never wanted a menstrual cycle to speed up. Haha. What about you?


----------



## Myshelsong

The icepax burn is worse than the needle. I didn't use a cold pack I just went for it with the injections after a couple nights. But it was because I couldn't be bothered.
I am freaking out ladies, FET coming up soon I am super nervous and anxious. I want this so stupid bad. ugh
Why can't making a baby be easy for us? Pity party has officially started... I love hormones


----------



## S_secret

My don't worry! Easy for me to say I know I freak out about everything but then I think what you all tell me and it calms me down! Your fet is gonna be awesome. I hear ya on not being able to have babies like everyone else. I don't know why but I have to believe it's for a reason. Pity party away! I'll be here to try and make you feel better!


----------



## S_secret

My don't worry! Easy for me to say I know I freak out about everything but then I think what you all tell me and it calms me down! Your fet is gonna be awesome. I hear ya on not being able to have babies like everyone else. I don't know why but I have to believe it's for a reason. Pity party away! I'll be here to try and make you feel better!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Hello ladies, would it be ok to join also? 
Has anyone heard of starting bcp on cycle day 5 before commencing IVF? My nurse has given me the green light just this Thursday and I've been on microgynon. Due to start suprecur injections same day as my womb scratch end of feb &#128513; and go onto the stims a few weeks later. I'm on a long protocol. 
I know it's usually day 1 or 3 that we are given bcp before IVF? 
And now I'm worried sick, cannot sleep last two days it's all I can think about. Day 5 just doesn't seem right. I keep thinking it's too late Into my cycle and a dominant follicle could have been already chosen/growing and worrying this will mess up the IVF cycle and I will be £7000 out of pocket, heartbroken and mentally messed up a little more &#128542;

So sorry for the long post but am panicking and had to get this off my chest. 

(Called nurse to tell her my concern and she just reassured me day 5 was fine with no proper explanation but ignored my concern about the follies being messed up. 

(Sorry again) 

I know you ladies are the best to ask, thanks and sorry again. Baby dust by the truck load all round x


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Lana, I have no idea. I hope someone else can give you an answer, I think maybe I feel you lost this question as a thread in the assisted conception thread it will give more answers. Good luck Hun.

Afm had a bit of a panic attack during the procedure, but it went pretty smoothly once I took a minute or two. 4bb blast is officially in my womb, I am so excited, staying off my feel andtaking it easy for a few days. 

How are you ladies doing?
October, has af started yet?


----------



## Joeysmama0922

Hey, I'm 23 and starting our medication with my February cycle, egg retrieval estimated feb 13 and transfer on feb 19th! Boy does this feel so exhausting. I have a healthy 2 year old, my husband and I got married and then found out he has retrograde so our only option was ivf! Insurance was supposed to cover it then after approval rejected us! It's never ending problem after problem! But I just want this to work so badly!! As I want this to work for everyone on here!! Goodluck


----------



## S_secret

Myshelsong said:


> Sorry Lana, I have no idea. I hope someone else can give you an answer, I think maybe I feel you lost this question as a thread in the assisted conception thread it will give more answers. Good luck Hun.
> 
> Afm had a bit of a panic attack during the procedure, but it went pretty smoothly once I took a minute or two. 4bb blast is officially in my womb, I am so excited, staying off my feel andtaking it easy for a few days.
> 
> How are you ladies doing?
> October, has af started yet?

Was wondering how today went for you. Glad it was ok. Everything crossed over here for you!!


----------



## star25

Welcome lana, sorry I can't help as haven't been on bc before ivf or done the long protocol but maybe someone else on the site has experience, try not to worry, I'm sure your clinic are doing the best for you, also you may not have heard it before as many clinics do things differently so it's not necessarily a bad thing, sending hugs and lots of luck 

My, wow seems to have gone so quick but congratulations on being pupo! When of otd and will you be testing early? Sending lots of luck to you too!

Welcome joey, not long for you either before you have transfer, very exciting, sending baby dust!


----------



## star25

Afm, still waiting on af! :coffee:


----------



## Myshelsong

Star af takes forever when we want it! Hopeing she doesn't come at all or gets here right now for you

Joey, welcome to the group. Feb is just around the corner, how exciting for you guys. We also didn't have insurance over it so I know how much it can hit the pocket book. 

Lana - I second star, I am sure the clinic is doing what they honestly believe would feel best for you and give you the best outcome. I know every single doctor and protocol is different, and every clinic has different thought about what works for their patients. I would honestly just put my faith in the clinic and try to relax as much as possible. This journey is stressful enough. Hope you are feeling better.

Test date is on the 25. Kind of freaking out, but trying not to stress too much. Going to learn how to meditate haha


----------



## scoobybeans

secret- I'm glad you're still feeling good. Hope the meds get easier for you! Have they given you any idea how long you'll be stimming for?

October- I'm on an antagonist protocol. BCP at start of cycle just to calm things down in beginning and then I start stims. I think I'm about equal parts nervous and excited now lol.

my- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance: Go little 4BB, go! I'm sorry you had a panic attack, I suffer from them sometimes as well. I don't know why this is so hard for some of us, but I like to think that it'll help us appreciate our babies even on the worst of days because we had to work so hard to get them here :) I know it's hard but try to relax and enjoy being pregnant right now.

Lana- Welcome! I've never heard of taking BCP on day 5 but I'm very new to this process. Maybe you can ask to speak to one of the doctors in the practice to give you peace of mind? You have every right to know why they're doing things the way they are. Good luck!

Joey- Welcome! Seems like we'll be on a similar timeline. I know what you mean about problem after problem. It's taken us sooooo long to get to this part and there's still more waiting. FX it'll all be worth it for all of us!

star- I'm sorry you're still waiting, that must be so frustrating. Will they eventually give you something to bring AF on or will you just wait until it happens naturally?

AFM, I ended up starting AF on Friday after all. So if my cycle stays roughly 23 days, I'm looking at doing baselines around Feb 6th, starting BCP then as well and probably starting stims week of the 13th? Just guessing here :) We have our IVF class tomorrow and our meds class on Saturday. Seeming a lot more real now!


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana -- Welcome. I think starting bcp day 5 is okay. I'm sure your doctors know what they are doing. Follicles are still fairly small on day 5. No worries! I know that's harder said than done. 

Myshelsong -- Pupo! Hope the 25th comes quick for you!

Joeysmama -- Good luck to you!!

Star -- I'm waiting along with ya, girl :coffee:

Scoobybeans -- Good luck at your IVF and Med class!!


AFM: I am 5dpo today.. 9 more days!!


----------



## star25

I phoned the clinic today and they will give me provera next Tuesday at my appointment to bring on af, I still think I have to wait for the one after that to start the fet but I'll ask again as seems a bit over the top when it would be nearly 3 months since the miscarriage even if I have only had that af I would have thought I could start then 
We'll as long as scan is ok I can have the provera anyway so fingers crossed for next Tuesday 

My, fingers crossed for the 25th, my birthday! Will be rooting for you!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> I phoned the clinic today and they will give me provera next Tuesday at my appointment to bring on af, I still think I have to wait for the one after that to start the fet but I'll ask again as seems a bit over the top when it would be nearly 3 months since the miscarriage even if I have only had that af I would have thought I could start then
> We'll as long as scan is ok I can have the provera anyway so fingers crossed for next Tuesday
> 
> My, fingers crossed for the 25th, my birthday! Will be rooting for you!

Fx love! Hope you can start next period!!!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks to all that have given their opinions and advise and support. That's what we all need. I feel a lot better now and have spoken to a doctor (and also sleeping last night for first time in days) at my clinic who totally explained fully. I'll have an in detail ultrasound scan before starting the next step of injections that will check for any signs of a dominant follicle beginning. She agreed at day 5 it is possible for one to be dominant or start to be. If unfortunately this is the case I will need to stop bcp and wait for next cycle and start on day 1. Hopefully all will be dormant and injections will commence. Who would have thought anyone could look forward to injections. 

I'm very excited for all you ladies who have already started a while back and will soon be testing. 
Also excited to be starting this along side some other ladies here too. 
&#128587;&#127997;&#128591;&#127996;&#128591;&#127996;&#128591;&#127996;


----------



## Bombo87

Hi Guys

Hope I Can join in! 
IVF is extremely stressful and I personally hate discussing it with family and friends, not a fan of pitty parties ;/ 
This would be my third attempt, my first cycle was a success even though the embryo quality was low and I only had the two to transfer! I have a 4 year old son from that 
Second attempt I got three top notch embryos and non stuck, I regret not freezing one for a FET but my doctor thought my chances would be higher if I transferred three 
This is my third attempt, awaiting AF to start in probably a week to ten days, anxious stressed and excited. The final 2ww is the worst part of it all I have to admit! 

I hope the next month or two go by so quickly and smoothly for all of us!


----------



## scoobybeans

beneath- thank you! I hope time goes by quickly for you :)

star- 3 months does seem long. I hope they give you the all clear to start, but I'm sure they'll do what's best to make sure you're fit to start the process over again. Maybe the extra time is good for you too, just to heal and grieve so you can make this a truly fresh start. 

lana- I'm so glad you're feeling calmer. I admit, if I'd known how much everything seems to get delayed for this reason or that I would have started the IVF process much sooner! We went to see this RE in September and are finally (hopefully) starting in February. Crazy!

bombo- welcome! :flower: I'm also only sharing the basics with family and friends (except my mom because she's been so supportive and she finds all of it fascinating lol). Congrats on your son and good luck this cycle!

AFM, my IVF class was pushed to next week but that won't affect our schedule. Still taking the meds class this Saturday. I told DH the final exam was inject me with a needle, teehee. He was like wait, really? Lol.


----------



## October_baby

I am still awaiting on AF. I use to hate seeing her come. Now I need her to hurry. Haha. I'm due next week. Keeping fingers crossed. 

Bombo- welcome. Sending lots of love your way. Good luck this cycle! 

Scooby- congrats on your classes. That is exciting. One steps closer


----------



## star25

Welcome bomb, hope it all works out for you 
I agree about the 2ww being horrible but I think I hate the wait between if you get a positive test and the first scan, it's just so much longer than the 2ww (last time I tested at 5dpt and 4dpt) so doesn't take long but that 3ww wait for the scan kills me!


----------



## Bombo87

Thanks guys! 

DH was trying to convince me to postpone to end of Feb cycle and i threw a massive BF... The idea of waiting for the process to start is torture he wants to be more prepared and it doesn't make sense to me. Id rather be done waiting for results than waiting to start. 

Also our doctor wants us to test the embryos this time before transfer back, that means 5 day blasts and I usually do day 3, I hope that doesn't have a negative effect! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Bombo87

Are you starting in a week too October? and is it short or long protocol if so?
Haha I have a 10K run coming in a few days and I just did one ten days ago, hoping that speeds AF up !



October_baby said:


> I am still awaiting on AF. I use to hate seeing her come. Now I need her to hurry. Haha. I'm due next week. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Bombo- welcome. Sending lots of love your way. Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Scooby- congrats on your classes. That is exciting. One steps closer


----------



## Myshelsong

All the waiting is killer, the tww, the first scan, then the 12 week scan, the anatomy scan - all crazy long waits, and I think it feels longer for us IVF girls because we had to wait to start IVF, do the IVF cycle and then wait for transfer. 
3dpt feeling emotional, but that's normal.

Hope you all have wonderful days!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scoobybeans, when does your schedule begin? I saw you said next week are you starting with down reg injections? 
I should be starting next week too. I can't wait for the scan and scratch. Anyone else having a womb scratch? 

It long enough ttc naturally for years and then IVF comes along and somehow feels longer! 
Bombo, what protocol will you be doing? Are they changing anything from your previous ivfs? Wish you luck for this third go and congrats on your first. 

For me and oh, we've simply been savings and saving and had to wait to start this jan/feb simply for money issues. 
I have one little boy natural miracle despite my horrible endo. But ever since no joy just one mc last Christmas and even another year of ttc and nothing. So here I am. 
Myshelsong, not long to go to test how do you feel? 

Is anyone else waiting to test now?

Exciting stuff, good luck everyone x


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Alana, so very sorry for your Christmas loss. 
I know time is flying buy and creeping along at the same time. I feel totally normal just overly emotional with it all. I just want to test and see two dark lines knowing that I am pregnant. Keeping the fSit, just not sure it is going to happen you know. So many variables.


----------



## star25

Hi lana, I had a scratch for dd bur didn't for last fet and won't for this one, only because the first time was part of a clinical trial I done and they don't do them if not a reason at my clinic, I do believe they work though so wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## Bombo87

Lana Farrell said:


> It long enough ttc naturally for years and then IVF comes along and somehow feels longer!
> Bombo, what protocol will you be doing? Are they changing anything from your previous ivfs? Wish you luck for this third go and congrats on your first.
> 
> For me and oh, we've simply been savings and saving and had to wait to start this jan/feb simply for money issues.
> I have one little boy natural miracle despite my horrible endo. But ever since no joy just one mc last Christmas and even another year of ttc and nothing. So here I am.
> Myshelsong, not long to go to test how do you feel?
> 
> Is anyone else waiting to test now?
> 
> Exciting stuff, good luck everyone x

We're doing the short protocol for the third time too, they might increase meds to get more eggs though! Thanks honey! 

The saving is just as challenging to be honest, my egg count is low and we can't afford to wait, we've taken out a loan for this third one so praying for it to work so bad! So sorry for your Christmas loss. This journey is definitely the most challenging part of my life and it's something you're just not prepared for. Lots of baby dust your way Hun!


----------



## scoobybeans

Happy Thursday everyone! :)

bombo- I'm sorry DH is being so difficult. I get frustrated with mine from time to time but after all of this time at least I know now that he wants this just as much as I do. We're saving too & taking out a loan so it's been a tough road to get here. A lot of people think 5 day transfers are more successful, so I wouldn't worry about that. Good luck!

my- Thinking of you this week. :hugs: I'm sure the wait isn't easy! I hope you're able to stay distracted until you test.

lana- I'm so sorry for your loss. You asked about my schedule. I'm expecting AF around Feb 5th, then I'm supposed to go in for baseline blood work and U/S and they start me on BCP until my ovaries are calm. Then I start stims. Really not sure how long the whole thing will take, but I'm anxious to get started at this point :)

How is everyone else doing today? Work has been nuts for me! :wacko: It's good though, it's making the time go faster.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Alana, so very sorry for your Christmas loss.
> I know time is flying buy and creeping along at the same time. I feel totally normal just overly emotional with it all. I just want to test and see two dark lines knowing that I am pregnant. Keeping the fSit, just not sure it is going to happen you know. So many variables.

Thank you. It's been so difficult and looking back now I know I was suffering from post natal depression. 
I admire your patience, and think you're doing fantastically. I know what you mean, you just want it so bad and think about it happening but just seems a distant dream. I pray this time will be successful for you and those two pink lines will appear xx


----------



## Lana Farrell

star25 said:


> Hi lana, I had a scratch for dd bur didn't for last fet and won't for this one, only because the first time was part of a clinical trial I done and they don't do them if not a reason at my clinic, I do believe they work though so wishing you lots of luck!

Oh thank you. I hadn't even heard of them until recently. My clinic say they've seen it helps promote implantation &#128533; and can't hurt... So I just agreed. I do hope it's all worth it in the end. 

Think you're very strong going onto third one after last fet. Wishing you lots of luck too xx


----------



## Lana Farrell

Bombo87 said:


> Lana Farrell said:
> 
> 
> It long enough ttc naturally for years and then IVF comes along and somehow feels longer!
> Bombo, what protocol will you be doing? Are they changing anything from your previous ivfs? Wish you luck for this third go and congrats on your first.
> 
> For me and oh, we've simply been savings and saving and had to wait to start this jan/feb simply for money issues.
> I have one little boy natural miracle despite my horrible endo. But ever since no joy just one mc last Christmas and even another year of ttc and nothing. So here I am.
> Myshelsong, not long to go to test how do you feel?
> 
> Is anyone else waiting to test now?
> 
> Exciting stuff, good luck everyone x
> 
> We're doing the short protocol for the third time too, they might increase meds to get more eggs though! Thanks honey!
> 
> The saving is just as challenging to be honest, my egg count is low and we can't afford to wait, we've taken out a loan for this third one so praying for it to work so bad! So sorry for your Christmas loss. This journey is definitely the most challenging part of my life and it's something you're just not prepared for. Lots of baby dust your way Hun!Click to expand...

Thank you. I totally agree with you on that, this journey is the most challenging part of our lives! It indeed has driven me and my oh round the bend before we've even properly began. 
That must be very stressful and worrying thinking time isn't on your side because of the egg reserves but then trying to save. Glad you've doing it now and really pray those eggs are perfect and this works for you. Xx


----------



## Lana Farrell

Just a quick update I think my schedule will be completely changing. My oh called up clinic to tell them about these migraines I've been having and they've said to immediately stop pill and brought forward my scratch appointment to this Monday instead of next week Friday. So so confused and worried again. Hate not knowing, when and what is actually happening. Guess I will find out Monday. Was meant to be on bcp for 21 days and I've only been on it 7 days. 
Hope this doesn't mess it all up.


----------



## Myshelsong

Lana that is strange. Let us know about your timing when you talk to your doctor.

Afm 5dpt and feeling totally normal, don't know if this little blast took or not. I wish I could just get a clear "yes I am in here" sign hahaha


----------



## star25

Lana, thank you and hope all goes well despite the change 

My, when are you testing? Hope little bubba is snuggling in nicely 

Afm, af is here! Still can't start until next cycle but this is good news as thought I would have to take provera so still wouldn't get af for a least 2 weeks so good news!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck star! You will soon be there, so excited for you.

I get my beta done on the 25 and stupidly tested this afternoon and got a stark white negative. I don't know what I was thinking i am only 5dpt. Oh well I will wait out and probably test at home on the 24 just to prepare myself before the beta. I am so scared it is going to be negative.


----------



## star25

It's so hard not to test my, it's early though so probably best to wait until the day before, still time for it all to change! Thinking positive for you


----------



## Lana Farrell

Myshelsong said:


> Lana that is strange. Let us know about your timing when you talk to your doctor.
> 
> Afm 5dpt and feeling totally normal, don't know if this little blast took or not. I wish I could just get a clear "yes I am in here" sign hahaha

&#128514; that's tickled me. The little blasts don't tend to give us signs and prefer the long awaited 'surprise I'm snuggled up real good in here' 
&#128591;&#127996; praying xx


----------



## Lana Farrell

So I called yesterday afternoon as I didn't have a booming migraine... 
A nurse I believe explained that all is fine and as I'm on the long protocol 'we have some time to play with' what!!! 
I don't want to be played around with! 
She said pretty much everything will be brought forward 5 days but we will be doing the same thing pretty much but WITHOUT bcp now and crucially no overlap of bcp and the gnrh, which I keep reading is vital (even says on my clinics website).
They won't allow me back on bcp whatsoever because it's 'dangerous to my health' and won't try me on another next cycle. I will find out more detail on Monday! And I know I'm going to have quite a few questions to ask... &#128547; 

Not in happy place anymore 
&#128532;


----------



## Myshelsong

My clinic does no BFP at all before IVF. I know every clinic has there own procedure, but there are so many that work.
I know you are concerned but I think that you just need to put your trust in your clinic and know that they have probably dealt with women that have adverse effects to the pill and know how to change course and still get a great outcome.
Breath and try to relax, I think you are in great hands.


----------



## Lana Farrell

I love your positivity myshelong. Thank you. I know you're right, but I feel plan b can't be as good as plan a. I just haven't liked the chopping and changing and starting a different day to the norm. I wanted it to be perfect and I know that doesn't exist but feel so far it's been far from. Just know I won't be able to afford this again for a long, long time and by then my endo may have damaged completely what I have left. 

I will try to have faith in the clinic. I will ask questions though as finding out the reasons behind 'plan' does reassure me. Worse case scenario if me and oh are not 100% with plan b, we may back out and start next cycle again. I really want to continue but not to the detriment of the outcome. 

Bring on Monday. 

I don't blame you for testing I would probably do the same but just bearing in mind it's a tad early. 
Over my years of ttc I've been known to test 2dpo &#128514; and averaged 6dpo because I could never wait the full 2ww. So in my eyes you have the patience of a saint x


----------



## Bombo87

Good luck on Monday Lana, my clinic doesn't do bcp too I hope this works out for the best for you! If it helps, My first IVF was far from perfect, the embryo quality was bad, I only had two good ones and I had a terrible cough from the day they placed them back till the day I tested, yet here my son is. My second perfect one with three top quality embies failed. Have faith and hope for the best!! 

Goodluck My and Star, that wait to test is a tough one, I hope you get your BFPs soon! 

I'm still waiting for AF, should be 3-5 days now so we can start!


----------



## star25

Yay not long now bomb!


----------



## beneathmywing

Bomb -- almost there!! I'll be right behind ya =)


----------



## Myshelsong

Took another test and still a bfn. I am 7 days post transfer already, week has gone by fast and super slow at the same time. 
Started lightly spotting but af not due only the 26 and on progesterone to keep it away so my fingers are crossed this little embryo is snuggling in. Trying to stay positive but trying to be realistic... so hard!

Lana, good luck for Monday. Try to stay positive.

Bomb, almost there! Hope she comes on time for you

Start when are you going to be starting, do you have a date Yet?


----------



## beneathmywing

My -- I am praying the spotting is implantation for you! I am still holding out hope xoxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks Beneath, I had spotting with my last IVF and it was positive. So I am trying not to get too exciting, because I know it could mean something else as well. I keep comparing this cycle to my last IVF cycle but I know they are totally different. different drugs so different side effect, different embryo and lining size so I can only pray and pray and pray...


----------



## beneathmywing

Myshelsong said:


> Thanks Beneath, I had spotting with my last IVF and it was positive. So I am trying not to get too exciting, because I know it could mean something else as well. I keep comparing this cycle to my last IVF cycle but I know they are totally different. different drugs so different side effect, different embryo and lining size so I can only pray and pray and pray...

I am praying along with you love!!


----------



## fluterby429

My I'm holding out hope that baby is getting snuggled in. Sometimes these FET babes take awhile to show up. 

Star the place I go doesn't require BCP either. I did it for timing purposes. Af arrived three days early which is throwing off my very crucial time line but I'm starting BCP today and hoping I can make it work


----------



## star25

My - praying with you too, very possible it's implantation! 
I haven't got a date as my cycles are irregular so it's just whenever my next cycle starts so more waiting, at least this one turned up! I've got an appointment this Tues to sign consent forms ready and order meds so I'll ask how long I should wait before asking for provera as my cycles can be long


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you bombo and myshelsong. I'm so nervous and excited for tomorrow appointment. Make or break. Can't wait to find out new plan n go ahead, or not! and have scratch. 
Bombo, How your embryos were better quality second time round but your first was the success. It's amazing really. I guess so many little things make the difference. 

That spotting sounds hopeful, im praying its implantation for you my!


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana, lots of luck tomorrow!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you beneath &#128512;


----------



## Bombo87

Good luck Lana! Def a million factors come into play I don't think IvF fails for a specific reason to be honest it's just random luck in my opinion, praying we all get lucky haha 
Praying you get a BFP My! I had spotting on my first too so here's hoping! It's def a challenge to be hopeful and realistic at the same time ;/ 

Yay Beneath we'll be stuck waiting together haha


----------



## Myshelsong

Took a digital this morning and it is negative along with a cheapie also negative. I am going to call it and say that this didn't work. I don't feel or think I am pregnant at all. Going to cry a bit and see what I can do to keep busy for the next two days.p before beta.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh no, please don't say that. Couldn't it be still too early to show positive?


----------



## S_secret

So sorry mysh. I am going to keep hoping it's just too early still and you still have a shot!


----------



## Bombo87

I am so very sorry to hear that My :( praying things take a positive turn, it could still be early my first beta on my successful cycle was soo low! 
I know how horrible a failed cycle feels :( my thoughts are with you dear, praying for you


----------



## Lana Farrell

It turns out I won't be starting mine now, had a dominant juicy follicle. I just knew this from the beginning. Starting bcp on day 5 was a no no. Any activity on my follies was all from the ending of my previous cycle so starting day 1-5 would never had worked for me. So now starting fresh on day 21 (14th feb) with suprecur injections and NO bcp. Will only be 4 weeks from that to egg collection and now I'm happy bunny despite having to wait a bit longer to start. 

Hope everyone's doing ok xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Bombo87 said:


> I am so very sorry to hear that My :( praying things take a positive turn, it could still be early my first beta on my successful cycle was soo low!
> I know how horrible a failed cycle feels :( my thoughts are with you dear, praying for you

How low? Hahaha
I am just praying that maybe the hatching took a little bit longer so the implanting was a little bit later than last time. I'm trying to hold on to help. Thank you all for your support I really needed it today


----------



## Myshelsong

Lana Farrell said:


> It turns out I won't be starting mine now, had a dominant juicy follicle. I just knew this from the beginning. Starting bcp on day 5 was a no no. Any activity on my follies was all from the ending of my previous cycle so starting day 1-5 would never had worked for me. So now starting fresh on day 21 (14th feb) with suprecur injections and NO bcp. Will only be 4 weeks from that to egg collection and now I'm happy bunny despite having to wait a bit longer to start.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok xx

Although I am sad you are not starting the cycle, I am glad you have a great plan moving forward. Hoping for you!


----------



## scoobybeans

Hey everyone, hope you all had great weekends :)

my- I'm sorry you got a BFN but for some reason I still think you've got a chance! Whatever happens, we're here for moral support :hugs:

lana- that's a bummer but great that you know how to prevent this from happening next time. FX the wait goes quickly for you!

star- hooray for AF!

secret- how are things progressing with your cycle?

How is everyone else doing? I took another look at my protocol and it looks like I'll be on BCP for 2-3 weeks which is longer than I thought. She also said I'd stim for 8-12 days. Yikes! So looks like I could be transferring as late as mid-March now. Kind of a bummer but I'm just going to have faith that they know what they're doing and hope there's something to transfer (and maybe even something to freeze). :)


----------



## S_secret

Scooby my cycle is a pain in the a$$. Turns out I am a slow responder. Have been stimming for 12 days now. Have appx 10 follies and the biggest one is only 17 and my lining is 4.8 or something like that lol. Another check up on wed to see what's going on and the clinic projects er fri or sat. Who knows. I am just focusing on growing good quality stuff. I was extra crabby this am about my stupid dud body but went for accupuncture and had lunch with my niece and I feel more calm. I can't force this old lady body to respond so I am just gonna chill and hope it all works out. It's like a train wreck


----------



## scoobybeans

secret- I'm sorry, that sounds super frustrating! 10 follies is great though and 17mm is definitely getting there. Hopefully on Wednesday they'll tell you it's go time :) If your lining is too thin are they planning to do a freeze all cycle? My RE is actually a big fan of FET if things don't seem to be lining up properly. She thinks you shouldn't force it. I'm glad you're feeling more mellow about everything now. Can I ask how many stims you've been on per day? Did they increase it at all when they saw you were responding slowly?


----------



## star25

Scooby, I won't be transferring til maybe the end of March so don't worry you won't be alone! 

Secret, I hope all goes well on weds


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star and scooby looks we will all be transferring around the same time. My provisional EC date is 13th March so hoping for a day 5 transfer on 18th March. It's for sure a bummer scooby waiting so long but you are right, let's have faith in them and know it's tailored for us individually. We will get there. 

Secret I hope your eggies continue to grow well and your next scan things are looking just right. 

Can I ask from day of egg collection how long do we have to wait to test? And I remember reading we can't test too early because of false positives? &#128533;


----------



## S_secret

No hey haven't hanged my doses on anything at all. I think I am close to max dose though lol. I do 20 suprefact morning and night 150 menopur morning and 300 gonal f evening. I have been stimming for 12 days. I have opened myself up to a freeze all cycle if we are lucky enough to get some embryos that we can't transfer. 

I told DH that o read the what to expect info 100 times before and the number one thing ladies said was be flexible. I thought I was but now I can see I wasn't lol. The second top thing was don't compare your cycle to others! Boy were they right. Dr google has not been my friend right from the get go on this thing. I am continuing to work on patience and day by day!

As for testing I am not 100% sure but when we did our iui I had a trigger shot and it took about 9-10 days to be gone from the ic's. Then of course I just continues to get bfn's. This time I don't think I am going to test out the trigger. I say that not but who knows lol.


----------



## star25

Lana my official test date with dd was 9dp5dt so equivalent to 14dpo and was a blood test 
With my last fet they changed it to 11dp5dt and gave me a hpt to do and then only go for blood test if this was positive 

However with dd I started testing 5dpt and got a faint positive and with my last fet got a positive 4dpt 

Both times I didn't have trigger though so I didn't have to account for this 
If you are going to test early it is best to test the trigger out so when it fades or goes and then gets darker you'd know it was bfp rather than the trigger still


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you for that info star and secret. I normally have no control to wait to test normally. Perhaps with this IVF cycle I'll be super patient and scared to test incase it's only a false positive. That must be the most scariest moment waiting for the test to show pos or neg! After all the emotions, time and energy put into it. It simply comes down to that moment. I wonder can it be negative at the official test date then go on to become positive? 

I know what you mean secret, you say you won't test early this time.... But it can simply just get the better of you. An uncontrollable urge. If only over the years I hadn't bought so many hpts each month then I would have saved enough money for the IVF!

Fingers crossed for all xx


----------



## Bombo87

Oh Lana, sorry you have to wait a bit longer but glad there's a plan set soon and hope this one is it for you! Feb 14 is just around the corner! 

My it was something around 21, literally the very beginning and I tested because the spotting freaked me out, I thought I was out and decided to check a day earlier. Re tested the next day and it was rising so RE was happy. 

AF showed up this morning! Should be starting tomorrow, I'm meant to go on the short protocol again, bring on the next few weeks - and bring on the meds bloat, mood swings and anxiety haha 

Hows everyone feeling


----------



## scoobybeans

star & lana- Hi cycle buddies! :hi: Waiting is the worst. :coffee: (I'm thinking of Jean-Ralphio from Parks & Rec when I say that. The woooorrrrsssstttt! Heehee.)

secret- I totally know what you mean about thinking you're being flexible and then realizing you're secretly not lol. I also, unfortunately, can't help comparing. I love to analyze numbers :) You must be triggering today, right? How did your appointment go? 

lana- I'm a chronic tester too. It's so bad. I think I'm going to test my trigger out just so I can see those two lines honestly! Although the thought of watching them go white and never come back makes me sick.

bombo- Congrats on starting a new cycle! That's awesome you're on the short protocol. FX everything goes smoothly for you!

AFM, just getting everything checked off the very long list of things to do (medication quotes, bloodwork, loan approval, etc). I'm feeling more prepared now and really just ready to go! Also I think I've got my protocol down now. It's 2-3 weeks on BCP> 8-12 days Gonal-f or Follistim> Menopur> Ganarelix or Cetrotide> Ovidrel shot> egg retrieval> grow, grow, grow > egg transfer> baby! :thumbup:


----------



## S_secret

Scooby I am triggering today! Finally! After 13.5 days of stims I am done!!!! Lining is 7 and I have 11 measurable follies between 21 -15. I have three on the left at 21! So a much better day now onto next phase


----------



## Myshelsong

yay for the next phase!!!! So excited for you, i hope you get lots of follicles and they all fertilize fantastic.


----------



## S_secret

Me too! I am so ready! Let's do this


----------



## Bombo87

Yay for that Secret! Fingers crossed for you! 

Scooby that sounds fantastic! The loan part got confirmed just in time for us, pleased with that! 

I'm feeling super excited to start, any idea on exercise with the process ?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh wow how exciting. So glad you've got all those lovely eggs. It must feel somewhat a relief to reach the trigger stage. Hope it goes smoothly xx


----------



## Lana Farrell

I'm ready to give up now. Can't believe my clinic have messed up again. I'm basically ovulating in next few days and will have begun my period before my scratch appointment which will massively reduce the chance of pregnancy (as scratch is meant to be in cycle prior to IVF roughly day 21) The consultant and nurse have let this big timing mistake go unnoticed. Luckily my brain is working and I've realised I'm surging today and will have af about 12 days after. Appointment a few days after my af will start &#128548; it's meant to be day 21 or at the very least before af begins.
Called yesterday to explain my short cycles and the fact I'm likely ovulating early (because of their previous mess up). What's even more of a joke is they've given me this badly timed appointment because originally they couldn't fit me in as they're fully booked. 

I am so frustrated they're wasting my time and making this whole process take twice as long as it should. They also don't take anything I say seriously despite me being proved right with their day 5 mess up already. 
Sorry I'm just so upset they've messed this up again


----------



## scoobybeans

secret- woohoo!!! 11 follies is awesome and they sound like they grew really nicely. Slow & steady wins the race, right? I'm so psyched for you! If you can, check in tomorrow and let us know what happened :)

bombo- I feel the same way! So ready to start this. I'm feeling really positive about everything now.

lana- I've never had a scratch, but a woman in one of my other threads was just talking about how she had one done early on in her IVF cycle, as her doctor believes it's better even closer to transfer date. Something you might want to look into or suggest. Is there any chance of changing clinics, if need be? I think eliminating as much unnecessary stress as possible from this process is key.

my- I've been thinking about you & wondering what's going on. I still have a good feeling so I hope you got some good news! Either way I hope you're doing well :hugs:

AFM, got my positive OPK this morning & I've been having super strong O pain last night and today, so DH and I are still trying to give this one more go naturally. After 2 1/2 years I'm assuming it won't work but it would save us a hell of a lot of money lol. Got our loan approval yesterday so we're ready for Plan B either way :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Lana, that sounds crazy annoying. 

Scooby good luck, hope this cycle is it for you!

Afm ... well we got a positive, but really faint. Beta is only 40, which is in the low side so we are going to keep our fingers crossed and move onto the next beta tomorrow. Hoping it doubles.

Secrets!! Good luck Hun, let us know how many they collect. We are thinking of you.

Hope everyone is having a great week so far! Try to stay positive this is such a roller coaster


----------



## Lana Farrell

Omg!!!!!!! It's a positive &#128515; OMG omg OMG. That's a fantastic beta of 40, I pray it at least doubles by tomorrow. 
Congratulations on that!!!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Lana Farrell

My, my clinic are super annoying. I really want to change clinics. Scooby, I think if I change and go elsewhere now it'll add even more time to the process and I don't have extra money that I've already spent on scans, meds and blood tests&#128532;
I wish they could schedule me when they were meant to but they're fully booked. I would have preferred honestly, rather than them squeezing me in on the wrong day. 
Just stuck and haven't a clue what to do. Feel my dream is far from my reach. &#128542;&#128542;


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby I pray this one last natural time before IVF works! You just never know. Could be the lucky try. So glad you've got your loan approval too. 

I'm getting ovulation pain now also, had a positive opk this morning but figure trying naturally wouldn't work because of bcp between cycle and not had the full follicular phase for my lining to thicken up. It's literally cycle day 4 for me.


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana -- that does sound annoying! I'm sorry =(

My -- You know I'm super stoked for you! Praying for a doubling beta.

Secret -- YAY, trigger day!! Woooo.

Scooby -- lots of luck!

Sorry if I missed anyone, have been super busy with work this week, but I have been checking in!

AFM: AF is here! Scheduled baseline for tomorrow. This will be cycle 1 of me batching!!


----------



## star25

Sorry can't read all properly, been away for a few days and so tired 

Lana I hope you can sort it all for your cycle, sorry your clinic have messed up 

My, sending a big congratulations and hoping the best for next beta, I know you must be feeling cautious but sending happy positive thoughts your way eek! 

Beneath, yay! Time to grow those follies and bank those embies, wishing you all the luck in the world 

Will catch up properly soon, feeling a bit dizzy from being on a ferry and car, I don't travel well haha


----------



## star25

Secret, well done on trigger!! Hope ec has all gone well lovely


----------



## star25

Scooby, hope it works naturally for you this cycle!


----------



## star25

Bomb, sorry I can't help with the exercise, I'm really lazy when it comes to exercise unless it's walking somewhere when I need to Haha


----------



## Bombo87

Congrats on the positive My! Hope they double beautifully! 

Lana I'm so sorry to hear that ;( does sound frustrating! Can you change REs? 

Good luck Beneath! I started my stims today! My dr decided this time we switch from gonal to menupur, starting at 450IU a day for the next four days, I didn't object, I told him leaving it all up to him, don't feel like stressing myself out, trying to just go with it and pray t works. 

Here's to hoping we speed through this month!


----------



## Bombo87

Star - Hahahaha I used to be super active and became lazy throughout fertility treatment, only recently got myself back into the habit of working out and worried I'd couch potato again. Ivf gave me a fair amount of weight to loose ... not great 

Thanks hun!


----------



## S_secret

Presently I am fat and sore lol. I am so pumped about tomorrow morning I am not even scared yet. They use a vaginal us and big needle right? That's the part I am not sure about lol. I have been repeating my mantra that there will be big fat healthy eggs and they are going to fertilize and we are going to have embryos over and over and over lol. If I have beer between er and et is that bad?


----------



## Bombo87

Super exciting Secret! 
Hope everything went well!! Not sure about the beer but I'd guess it's ok since there will be a few days between? Rest and relax ET will be just around the corner dear 

Afm already feeling bloated and cranky but tryin to stay positive and cheerful I don't want the process to get me again 

How's everyone? 



S_secret said:


> Presently I am fat and sore lol. I am so pumped about tomorrow morning I am not even scared yet. They use a vaginal us and big needle right? That's the part I am not sure about lol. I have been repeating my mantra that there will be big fat healthy eggs and they are going to fertilize and we are going to have embryos over and over and over lol. If I have beer between er and et is that bad?


----------



## Myshelsong

Have a beer! My doctor and nurses told me to have a good few days before transfer because I might not be able to do it for a bit. Hoping for you so much, good luck.

I am heading to the clinic soon for my beta, feeling crazy but ok. Hoping for the best but prepared for the worse.

Bombo, IVF was crazy on my body. Hope you feel better soon, this process is so draining. 

Sorry I know I am missing people I am just going nuts! Talk in a bit when I can read and process hahaha


----------



## star25

Bomb, hope stimming goes well :) 

My, good luck with next betas 

Secret, hope wc went well 

Beneath, how is stimming going? 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## scoobybeans

my- I'm so hopeful that you get good results today! I've heard so many positive stories about slow starters/late implanters. I know it's not always a happy ending but I have everything crossed for you!!!

lana- I totally understand your frustrations with your clinic, and your concerns about changing now after you've already gone so far with them. My advice is to hope for the best & don't be afraid to advocate for yourself. If something doesn't feel right question it and fight for what you do want. Try and be positive! Easier said than done, but it helps trying to control what you can and accept what you can't. Some of this is simply out of our hands.

beneath- Hooray for baselines! I hope everything looks great and this cycle goes smoothly for you. Can you explain about batching? I'm not familiar with that.

bombo- I'm sorry you're already so uncomfortable, but hopefully that means things are happening in there! That's interesting they have you on just Menopur. FX everything goes well!

secret- Thinking of you today & hoping you get lots of awesome follies!!!

AFM, I started a journal today! Feel free to stalk :)


----------



## S_secret

Er done. They got 8. Going to icsi them all as we didn't get much sperm. I pray the fertilize and live through the night. Nap time


----------



## Lana Farrell

Secret, I've read that with icsi most will fertilise so good luck. Praying they all do and are good quality. Hope time passes for you without anxiety as I know I would be &#128513;

Scooby thank you for your wise words. I just need to hear it. I'm going to do as you say, I will call once I've confirmed my ovulation and explain the dilemma to them. I know I have to be persistent and not give in. I am feeling positive as I know I will reach my goal in the end... It's just taking its sweet time. 

Can't believe so many of you are starting stims or the baseline part... So exciting it's finally properly beginning. Hope no adverse reactions happen just the standard mood swings and bloating that we all get right? Hope it's not too uncomfortable.


My, really hope that result was what you were hoping for. Fingers crossed x


----------



## scoobybeans

secret- Eight is great! FX you'll get awesome fertilization rates with ICSI :) Can't wait to hear your results tomorrow. Rest and relax now, you've worked hard!

lana- I'm so glad you're feeling positive now. :hugs: I think waiting has been the hardest part of this whole process for me. But as my RE said, "your eggs aren't going to shrivel up and die overnight". Teehee. I know sometimes it seems like that but it's true!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Awww thanks scooby lol that is quite funny. I like the sound of your RE. My consultant who I have seen so far is so serious and just has one tone to talk in. My clinic are super good overall though and have fantastic stats. 

Was just thinking if I don't ovulate anytime soon, then there still might be a chance I won't have af before my appointment....and will be able to continue with my protocol this cycle!! I pray I pray my eggy doesn't pop out over the next few days. I so want to continue. I am having more cramps and ovulation aches and pains tonight. But I know we can not guarantee it. I have taken opks and i temp everyday. Still waiting for temp to confirm it &#128513;


----------



## beneathmywing

My -- good luck with beta! I'll check in your journal for an update =)

Star -- stimming starts tonight! 

Scooby -- Baseline went good, I start meds tonight. Sure, batching is a couple retrievals so I can freeze some embryos before transferring. I'll stalk ya!

Secret -- Yay for 8! That's great! FX for a great fert rate!

Lana -- In this case, I hope you do ovulate late so timing works well for you! 


AFM -- My baseline appt went well, and I got the okay to start meds tonight! My next appt will be Tuesday.


----------



## Myshelsong

beneath so excited, good luck stimming!!
Secret, that number is great good luck on relaxing today

Afm - Beta has doubled so we are officially pregnant ... like holy moly
Going to keep very positive and hope the next appointment in feb goes well.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Beneath, yay for starting stims tonight! And thank you! 

My, CONGRATULATIONS &#128515; 
Hoping you and your snugly bean have a super healthy 9 months and beyond. Such good news! X


----------



## scoobybeans

lana- I like this RE sooooo much better than my last one. Serious is ok too though, especially if their stats are great. Hope things work out for you this cycle so you don't have to wait!

beneath- :thumbup: for good baselines! Are you hoping to transfer more than one or do PGD testing, or you just want to have some options for future FET's? Just curious because I've never heard of this before. (Alas, I am an IVF noob.) Either way, woohoo for starting!

my- Hooray!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That is FANTASTIC news!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

scoobybeans said:


> lana- I like this RE sooooo much better than my last one. Serious is ok too though, especially if their stats are great. Hope things work out for you this cycle so you don't have to wait!
> 
> beneath- :thumbup: for good baselines! Are you hoping to transfer more than one or do PGD testing, or you just want to have some options for future FET's? Just curious because I've never heard of this before. (Alas, I am an IVF noob.) Either way, woohoo for starting!
> 
> my- Hooray!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: That is FANTASTIC news!!!


Number of reasons, I am in a guarantee program with my clinic which is as many ivfs as it will take for four transfers , since we will transfer two at a time and we are doing low stim we need to bank for a few cycles in order to freeze those eight embryos. If we don't have a sucessful pregnancy, we will get our money back.


----------



## Lana Farrell

I keep trying to post a pic and I keep getting thrown out of application grrrr. Just wanted opinions on my opk from today. I'm cramping so bad too


----------



## Bombo87

Congratulations MY!!! So happy for you! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months to come ! 

Secret 8 is fantastic I hope they all fertilize ! 

Lana I hope timing works out for you hun! 

Beneath what meds are you on? My follow up is on Monday our timing is very close, are you on the short protocol? 

Thanks guys, I think it's the High dose, two needles in and already so tired and sleepy. Worried about work, I wanted to save the off days for hopefully ER and ET, will see how I go


----------



## star25

Yay my! Massive congratulations to you!!

Secret, great number, hope embies are well today 

Bomb, hope you can get some rest and stimming continues well


----------



## Lana Farrell

Beneath can I ask what you saw at your baseline scan? Was there completely no follicular activity? The guarantee program sounds brilliant. 

Scooby, I wish mine was a bit merrier like yours but I'm sure I'll get passed around soon as you don't have a set consultant at my clinic. The clinics stats are above the national average and it's not too far from from I live either. 

Thanks bombo. Sorry you're feeling like that. I'm hoping you're body adjusts to it, and your eggs grow beautifully. 

I've not confirmed ovulation with bbt yet so I guess the possibility of staying in this cycle is still open. Waa hoo! Shame I can't post my opk pic. My fiancé says the lines are equal but I can see a tiny difference in the thickness of the lines.
14th Feb for scratch and baseline here I come....? &#128528;I feel very behind all you ladies, would have been nice to be at a similar stage.


----------



## star25

Lana don't worry I'm behind too!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Awww YAY lol 
At least we'll have each other &#128522; when are you approximately due to begin your protocol/have egg collection? Just seen yours is a FET, do you still need down regging as with IVF with fresh? I'm not sure how FET works x

My provisional egg collection date is 13th March but if my af shows before my baseline then they will probably be pushed back to April or something... Oh I hope it doesn't


----------



## beneathmywing

Bombo -- I'm on 5mg Femara day 2-6 and 150 Follistim every other day starting day 2, I will add in Ganirelix at some point then trigger. Can't wait to hear how your follow-up goes Monday!

Lana -- Baseline scan showed thin lining as it should be, small follicles on each side with no dominant follicle and no cysts. FX timing works well for you!!! Don't feel behind!


----------



## S_secret

They called and 1 was immature 2 died off and 5 fertilized. So that's good. They will let us know more on Monday!!


----------



## beneathmywing

S_secret said:


> They called and 1 was immature 2 died off and 5 fertilized. So that's good. They will let us know more on Monday!!

Awesome news!


----------



## S_secret

beneathmywing said:


> S_secret said:
> 
> 
> They called and 1 was immature 2 died off and 5 fertilized. So that's good. They will let us know more on Monday!!
> 
> Awesome news!Click to expand...

So relieved! Keep going little eggies!!!!!!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Could I ask if this opk looks pos or neg?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lana Farrell

S_secret said:


> They called and 1 was immature 2 died off and 5 fertilized. So that's good. They will let us know more on Monday!!

Happy for you, that's brilliant news x


----------



## angielude

Hello ladies,

Wanted to see if I could join the February/March thread. AF came Thursday evening so baseline was yesterday. Everything was quiet as far as my ovaries so doctor said I was good to go ahead and start up. Last night I started with micro dose lupron 10 units, which I will take twice daily through cycle. Tonight I add in 450iu Follistim and low dose HCG 10 units. I believe the Lupron is giving me headaches. Anyways, already on cycle day 3 and cant believe how fast it is going this time.

A little back story on me. Im 33 and my husband is 36. We have MF infertility. Our first IVF was in 2013, and our beautiful baby girl was born on February 20, 2014. She was a fresh cycle and the same protocol we are doing this time, at the Reproductive Medicine and Surgery Center of Virginia which is 30 miles away. Our second attempt was at North Carolina Center for Reproductive Medicine, which is 3 1/2 to 4 hours away in August/September 2016. That cycle failed and was a freeze all. Which Im told most facilities are going that way. I was skeptical from the get go. We went to NCCRM because the price was about %60 cheaper. Anyways, this cycle my husband got a new job with benefits that cover IVF and the meds. So we are back to RMSCVA where we are comfortable. Come to find out they are going to freeze all, but said they would let me choose and we are doing a fresh cycle.

Cycle 1: 5 eggs, all fertilized, two transferred on day 3. BFP
Cycle 2: 6 eggs, all fertilized, one day 5 freezer baby, transferred cycle later. BFN
Cycle 3: Current

So FX that we all can get our BFP's!


----------



## S_secret

Lana Farrell said:


> Could I ask if this opk looks pos or neg?

Looks very close to positive but I am not certain 100% positive already


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana Farrell said:


> Could I ask if this opk looks pos or neg?

Neg


----------



## star25

Welcome angie :) hope you have good luck this cycle 

Lana, I would say it's negative too, with the fet I take estrogen for about 2/3 weeks and when lining is thick enough start progesterone and then transfer is 5 days later 
When I done my first ivf it was Oct 2014 and I froze 8 embryos and didn't have transfer as I over stimulated and they didn't think my body was ready, like you angie I was also told they prefer to freeze all and are heading this way because of the better success rates so I then had a fet in Feb 2015 and dd was born Dec 2015, I then had my second fet in Sept 2016 which turned out to be a blighted ovum despite many positive tests, even though I never trust these until I see a heartbeat 
Lana, I think i will get next af near the end of Feb so transfer probably won't be until near the end of March 

Secret, great news on the embies!


----------



## Bombo87

That's amazing secret!! 

Lana I think neg but I'm bad at reading these things lol sorry 

Beneath - that sounds very different than mine, I hope you're feeling well with the meds, I can't wait for tomorrow! One more dose today and he will determine what next tomorrow ... 

Welcome Angie! 
Very different protocols but similar to me, DS from my first, second was a BFN and fingers crossed for a lucky third go. Good luck hun!

AFM glad DH is keeping up with me so far, I'm moving from physical ache, headaches and just sore boobs and feeling heavy ... to hormonal mood swings ... I hate the whining but I can't help it. Praying things look good and he decreases my dose tomorrow. Trying to stay positive, going for a movie today trying to keep my mind off it all. 

Hope you're all doing great!


----------



## angielude

How long do you ladies have to stim for? Or how long have you stimmed for?


----------



## beneathmywing

Bombo -- Yes, everyone's protocol is very different! Depends on doctors and diagnosis. I am feeling fine so far. Waiting for your update!

Angie -- I've stimmed anywhere from 9-11 days.


----------



## S_secret

Angie I stimmed for 13 days


----------



## Lana Farrell

S_secret said:


> Lana Farrell said:
> 
> 
> Could I ask if this opk looks pos or neg?
> 
> Looks very close to positive but I am not certain 100% positive alreadyClick to expand...

I assumed it was positive as they looked equal to my eyes but the fact you can see it negative makes me think twice. In the past I've never had such a strong opk so early in my cycle. They normally build up in colour towards ovulation. I had ovulation cramps that day too but they've gone now! 
I'm truly baffled. But very happy you say it's negative because that means I'm still in for this cycle wooooo &#128512;


----------



## Lana Farrell

beneathmywing said:


> Lana Farrell said:
> 
> 
> Could I ask if this opk looks pos or neg?
> 
> NegClick to expand...

Thanks beneath, I'm starting a 'I'm still in for this cycle' dance :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star, so the FET all in all takes pretty much as long as a long protocol. I'm amazed I thought it would be a lot shorter. Could I ask you what caused you to become overstimulated? I am sorry your second FET ended up being a blighted ovum. 
I'm happy we will be at similar dates for transfer &#128522; can't wait for march x


----------



## Lana Farrell

angielude said:


> How long do you ladies have to stim for? Or how long have you stimmed for?

Hi angie, welcome and good luck for this cycle of IVF. I've been told I'll be stimming for two weeks but also been told it may change depending on scans.


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana Farrell said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lana Farrell said:
> 
> 
> Could I ask if this opk looks pos or neg?
> 
> NegClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks beneath, I'm starting a 'I'm still in for this cycle' dance :dance::dance::dance:Click to expand...


:dance:


----------



## star25

Angie, I stimmed for 10 days 

Lana, I know I can't wait I'm so impatient now! Fets can be shorter if my liner is thicker after a week of estrogen then transfer is 5 days later but both times my lining hasn't been ready which is a pain! 
I don't know why I over stimulated, it wasn't badly, had 35 follicles and out of them 21 eggs and they say anything over 20 eggs at my clinic they do a freeze all, which resulted in dd 
I had another weeks of Injections to prevent blood clots but it didn't get bad, I just responded too well to stimming!


----------



## Bombo87

I think I'm stimming for 10-12 days Angie, I guess I'll find out soon. 
Went in for a blood test, results in a few hours will determine what next. I just binged my heart out ... burger, fries, coke (the works ;/) Can I say the hormones made me? lol I'm already so bloated as is 

Ah well


----------



## scoobybeans

beneath- Thanks for explaining the banking thing. It sounds like an awesome plan!

bombo- I'm sorry the meds have been so rough on you. Hope you're able to cut down on your doses a bit after today.

lana- That's great that your clinic is so convenient for you. I agree that OPK is not quite positive yet. Don't worry, I'm behind too & likely won't transfer until mid to late March.

secret- Congrats on the fab five! :happydance: Hope they continue to grow well.

angie- welcome! I'm glad you're able to cycle at a place you feel comfortable. Best of luck to you this time around!

AFM, I'm 4DPO today so really just waiting around until I get my inevitable BFN and start AF. This time next week, I'll (hopefully) be getting baselines at my clinic and starting BCP!


----------



## beneathmywing

Bimbo -- we all need a little binge session once in a while!! 

Scooby -- you're welcome :) hope time goes by fast for you!!


----------



## S_secret

Update of the day for me! all 5 are still going strong! Transfer set for Wednesday. She said they won't all make it to blast stage (appx 40%) so we will put one in and hopefully have one to freeze!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Secret - great news!! Fx!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh wow very happy for you secret x


----------



## Lana Farrell

star25 said:


> Angie, I stimmed for 10 days
> 
> Lana, I know I can't wait I'm so impatient now! Fets can be shorter if my liner is thicker after a week of estrogen then transfer is 5 days later but both times my lining hasn't been ready which is a pain!
> I don't know why I over stimulated, it wasn't badly, had 35 follicles and out of them 21 eggs and they say anything over 20 eggs at my clinic they do a freeze all, which resulted in dd
> I had another weeks of Injections to prevent blood clots but it didn't get bad, I just responded too well to stimming!

Oh I see, so longer time on the estrogen is needed lengthening the process. So really the overstimulation worked out fantastically. And blimey 21 eggs, did you feel extremely bloated at that point? I feel bloated enough each month with 1 egg. Sorry for lots of questions. 
On the subject of lining I remember with my first and only miracle baby boy I was told by nurse scanning me that my lining was 'too thin' to be pregnant or support a pregnant. I cried for a week until my next follow up scan and then they saw the sac. 

So we must find some patience... March feels ages away lol. 
Scooby too, how will we wait this long arrrrgh!


----------



## angielude

Thanks for the replies ladies. 

I had my ultrasound and blood work this morning. Nothing to count as follicles are still too small and ovaries are quiet. Nurse said my Estradiol levels are low for cycle day 4; it is 94. She said it was still really early though. So I will stim for next three nights and go back in Thursday morning.


----------



## Bombo87

That's excellent Secret! 

Thanks ladies, unfortunately the dose stays the same for the next three days with the added cetrotide. I drank a lot of water today to hopefully flush it out, a bit better. My dr will see me again Thursday to determine EGg Collection date, estimated Monday. Estradiol is great and lining looks good, it was the same last time though so trying not to get my hopes up by staying hopeful at the same time lol 

Getting mild anxiety just waiting for it all to be over, it was so much easier the first time not knowing what to expect. Bring it on Thursday ! 

Hope it speeds up Scooby, for once it's not a disaster to see AF since you're starting straight after


----------



## star25

Great news secret! Hope all well today 

Lana, I actually felt OK really, luckily! 
I hope af doesn't make me wait to start 

Ahh bomb, it will be over soon and yoy will soon be pupo! Hope ec is Monday for you 

Angi, good luck for Thurs!


----------



## October_baby

Hi Ladies, 
I hope everyone is doing fantastic. My AF finally decided to arrive on Saturday and I started BCP until Feb 18th. Then, baseline ultrasound and blood work with retrieval on March 6th. I'm so excited and so nervous that I just cried. This has been an emotional time and not sure what expect. It has been disappointment after disappointment, a little light at the end of the tunnel would be awesome. I saw this on another post and wanted to share. 


Almighty Creator, hear this fertility prayer and the wishes of my heart. You know my deep desire for a child -- a little one to love and to hold, to care for and to cherish. Grant that my body may conceive through in vitro and give birth to a beautiful healthy baby in your image. Guide me in all my choices so that this conception, my pregnancy, and my baby's birth are in line with your will. Heavenly Father, hear this prayer of my mind, heart, and spirit. Amen


----------



## S_secret

That's a lovely prayer thanks for sharing.


----------



## beneathmywing

October -- beautiful prayer!


AFM: i had my first monitoring appt day after four days of stims. everything was still fairly small, next scan is Friday so hopefully we see more growth then! fx!


----------



## star25

October, glad things are moving along, not long now 

Beneath, seems like it's going really quick, glad scan was all good


----------



## Bombo87

Thank you Star 

October hang in there, it is an emotional ride and cry when you need to cry, I find holding it in helps nobody! Lots of hugs and praying you have a successful cycle! Thank you for sharing this lovely prayer dear! 

Goodluck on Friday beneath! My second scan is scheduled for tomorrow, Fxed for you 

Just a side note - a friend of mine miscarried on her first round of IVF and her second was a BFP - she gave birth this morning to two healthy boys! Such good news and gave me tons of hope. She's been ttc for about 3-4 years now. 
Also - increased water intake does help a lot for those of you with high doses, feeling better already


----------



## scoobybeans

secret- Thinking of you today hun. Have everything crossed you get good news & things go according to plan!

angie- Hope things keep growing & your E2 levels climb :)

October-Hooray for starting! You're about a week ahead of me. I know what you mean, I've been super emotional too. We're almost there. :hugs:

beneath- FX for Friday! I'm so glad things are moving along for you.

bombo- FX for your scan tomorrow! I've heard that tip on drinking water before but thank you for the reminder. I'm sure I'll be on high stims too so I've got to remember that.

AFM, hubby and I completed our IVF class last night (finally, after it was cancelled 2 weeks in a row). I was worried they would cancel again because we had snow last night, but it all worked out. It was interesting & informative. So that was the last thing on our checklist. Now, just waiting for AF and it all begins...


----------



## 3chords

I'll be starting a short protocol fresh cycle as soon as AF is here, in about 3 weeks. :)


----------



## S_secret

Thanks scooby I think everything went good today transferred one grade 5aa blast and we have two possibly three they are going to freeze today! 

Don't be scared about the class. Seriously after the second day the needles are nothing!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Glad everyone's doing ok. 

Myshelsong, how are you doing? 

Can't wait to start down reg on 14th and have my scratch. Seems so far! I haven't ovulated yet so hoping af will hold off. A few more days then timing will be fine.


----------



## scoobybeans

3chords- Welcome! We'll be cycle buds :)

secret- Congrats on being PUPO!!! :happydance: Wow isn't 5AA like the best of the best? That's really amazing and 2 or 3 to freeze is AWESOME!!! FX so hard for you!

lana- I hope everything works out with your timing :) I can't believe it's already February.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks scooby, you're right it's February already and March just around the corner. Not long for us to get started. Glad you liked the IVF class. I was shown once how to prep the medications for injecting but was so long ago have forgotten now. 

Has anyone been told to have a high protein diet whilst doing the IVF? 

I haven't a clue about grading of the embryos/blasts! 
Did all you ladies that have already had ec/transferred feel ok to go to work and normal activities? (I know day of EC you need off because of sedative)


----------



## 3chords

Lana - I think the only time you need a high protein and high sodium diet is if you are developing OHSS. You wouldn't know that until time of retrieval really, though some of the early clues are very high estrogen. I had OHSS once, it was horrible and I drank Gatorade and ate McDonald's fries literally for days.

I always went to work the day after the egg retrieval and transfer. My clinic doesn't advocate for bed rest or anything, so whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## beneathmywing

Star -- Things are going quick!

Bombo -- Thank you. Good luck at your scan tomorrow as well! 

Scooby -- Thanks, love =) Yay for finally completing your IVF class. Hope AF shows soon.

3chord -- Welcome, hun! Excited for you to be cycling again soon.

Secret -- Yay! PUPO! And awesome that you have some to freeze as well. Great news all around. 

Lana -- The 14th will be here in no time!! FX af holds off for you.


Sorry if I missed anyone out, just a quick catch up for me! Nothing new here but starting Gani tomorrow!


----------



## dbrbernie

Hi guys!
Can I join? 
I've been lurking reading posts for the last few weeks. I just finished birth control on Monday in preparation for first IVF cycle. Today was first injections.
Yay secret- 5aa is awesome! 
As far as high protein, I haven't heard that but my RE did say lower carb could help.....
Wishing everyone baby dust!
oxox


----------



## star25

Welcome db, good luck with your cycle :)

Hi 3c, sorry to see you had a chemical, glad we're in the same thread again, 3rd time! 

Secret, amazing news, when is test day? 

I haven't heard of a high protein diet 

After ec I just rested the rest of the day and transfer I rested on sofa for the rest of the day then carried on as normal but a bit more careful eg) didn't hoover Haha all mu clinic say is no hot baths or showers as can hinder implantation

Scooby, glad you're all set to go!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Hello 3chords, thank you. My clinic told me to have a high protein diet. I just wondered why. I guess they're telling me to do this as a precaution incase of ohss. 
Good luck for your IVF in 3 weeks from now. We will be cycling around the same time hopefully. 

Wanted to ask all you ladies if you have temped/charted in the past? Ive had a big temp rise this morning and prior two days low temps with opks that looked very close positive. Just wondering if this could have been ovulation? I know I have to wait 3 days to confirm. 
I normally have very clear positive opks, that slowly grow in strength towards the 'surge' I've never had opks getting stronger and weaker and stronger again like this month.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Lol star, no hoovering for us then &#55357;&#56832; 
I literally never have time for a bath though.


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls &#9786;&#65039; Can I join? I've been stalking your thread for the last few days reading all your posts I remember some of you from previous threads like beneath in 2015 we wer in the same thread that was the last time I cycled till now so a bit of back round on me I have ds from 1st ivf in 2012 he will b 4 yrs old in march so I tried again in August 2015 with bfn then I tried again in November 2015 and bfn again so this is my forth ivf I've started synarel nasal spray on 23rd Jan and I'll be on that for two weeks until my appointment on Monday for a scan and blood work so if all is quite at the scan I should be starting stims next Thursday I hope I will cycling with some of ye 

Secret- congrats on being pupo lots of baby dust your way and I remember the cycle I got pregnant with my son they told me mine was a Grade 5a and she said that was really good quaility so iam very hopeful for you when is your test date?


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome db and tiff!


----------



## scoobybeans

lana- I've never heard of a high protein diet for IVF but it sounds harmless enough. I used to temp & it does sound like you probably O'd yesterday. I use OPK's and the brand I've used for years changed recently. They're less sensitive now, and I find I need to test more often to catch the surge & it isn't a clear rise like it used to be. Hope that helps!

db- welcome! Good luck with your injections. This is my 1st IVF too :)

tiff- Welcome! Hope you find success again this time around. Have they changed your protocol at all since the last time?

Hope everyone else is doing well today. Looks like this thread is about to get very busy! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## tiffttc

Scooby- ya in my first ivf I was on the short protocol and had my son from that so when I went back for the second ivf they tried to mimic my previous one but it ended in bfn so they changed me to long protocol on the third ivf but that ended in bfn aswell I was on purgeon injections on all three ivfs but this time they have changed me to gonal f I don't why they did that but anyway my doc wanted to do some tests to see if there was any reason the embryo wasn't sticking after my last bfn my doc also sent me for a d&c before xmas because she thought the lining of my womb might have been to thick for the embryos to implant but everything was perfect so done the bloods and she found I have lupus colalgeyents (I totally probably spelled that wrong) in my blood so iam high chance of miscarriage, high blood pressure, clots, still birth, going into early labour etc even tho I had absolutely none of that with my son I went 4 days over due but she said now that they no I have it they have to treat me for it so I'll be starting low dose of aspirin and innohep injection from et so basically they just changed from short protocol to long, purgeon injections to gonal f they have risen my dose a bit aswell and then just the aspirin and innohep injections from et sorry for the rant but it's just been so much going on with me and it feels so good to be able to talk to girls that's actually going through the same thing as me I don't really like talking about it with my family even tho there very supportive I just feel like iam rambling all the time so now at least I have ye guys to talk to and ye actually no what iam talking about lol &#65533;&#65533; I wish you lots of luck with ur ivf I have a feeling this is going to be a lucky year for us all


----------



## star25

Welcome tiff, sounds like you have been through it with testing, wishing you lots of luck for stimms next Thurs


----------



## Lana Farrell

Hi db and tiff. Good luck to both of you


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks scooby. If I did ovulate yesterday then I'm out for this cycle. It's so close to me being able to continue IVF this cycle. So gutted if I can't. Will be another 5 weeks wait if I've missed it. If I ovulate tomorrow or later I'll be just about ok. Feeling angry that my clinic couldn't fit me in a day or so earlier. I guess I will know for sure in a couple more days.


----------



## 3chords

Welcome tiff - hoping for some baby dust for you and all of us.

Lana - I used to temp but it just stressed me out so I stopped. Does sound like you ovulated though.

star - 3rd time's the charm for us? Ha! How many embryos do you have left? Do you know their grades? Henry was "just" a 3BB so I know I don't even need a great grade so long as PGS normal.

I have to say I am glad to be cycling in winter again. This is my 4th fresh cycle and the one I did in the summer seemed most uncomfortable.


----------



## star25

Haha 3c definitely a lucky 3Rd thread for us &#55357;&#56834;
I've got 6 frosties left, I'm not sure of their grades, madeleine was a 5something and the last one a 4something, the rest are mainly 4s I think, how annoying I didn't ask at my last appointment, I want to know now!


----------



## angielude

Had my scan today. Five follies seen growing on the right ovary and two on the left. That is about normal for me. My estradiol levels are 439 and I am day 6 of stimming. Day 7 will be tonight. So since Monday when it was 94, I have increased nicely. Keep growing eggies!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ReadyNOW11

Hi Ladies,

I wanted to join this thread.

A lil bit about me. I have Robertsoin Translocation (15:21) its a genetic disorder that only messes with having a baby. Oh lucky me! I have been trying for my babe since 2010. I have had 4 miscarriages b/c of the genetic disorder. We tried IVF#1 Dec/Jan. We have 10 follies, 7 egg, 5 matured and 3 fertilized. Only 2 blasted and both were frozen. We just got the results that both of them are not normal embryos. So now we wait for our last round of IVF (we paid for 2 retrievals). I'm hoping AF shows up in the next 10 days so we can start #2.

Im so happy to read that Im not alone in this. 

Babies for ALL!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Angie -- Great scan!

Ready -- Welcome! Lots of luck to you!!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Hello ready, lots of luck to you. Lots of cycle buddies :)


----------



## dbrbernie

Lana- I tried to temp but I would do it as soon as I woke up (which I think you are supposed to) but then never remember my temp when I went to write it down because I was half asleep. I think I did better with the opks with smiley faces, less guesswork for me but I hated holding my pee everyday from 10am- 2pm. Or maybe they didn't work for me because here I am doing IVF....

Secret- how are you feeling? Did you hear about the frosties?

Tiff- I love the vent and rambling. Thank you for sharing how you are doing.

Ready- Yes you are not alone! 

We are going to turn this cycle thread to a baby thread


----------



## star25

Angie, good news on the scan! 

Ready, high and welcome, good luck for your cycle, lots of bfps to be seen soon!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks db. Temping can be a pain can't it. I've become so used to it now I think I'll find it odd the day I wake up without temping lol it's been too long ttc! I started to temp after a year of using opks with no luck and then sadly a mc. And since then a year and a bit later no luck. But clearly temping isn't the solution either. For me it's my endo stopping me. But I have no blockages so it could be related to toxins damaging eggs and sperm or immune issue. Really praying IVF works for all of us. 
X


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh yes forgot to mention I'm surging today, so IM IN FOR THIS IVF CYCLE WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO can't wait to join you ladies who have already begun x


----------



## tiffttc

Congrats Lana on being able to start this cycle are you going to be on the long protocol or short?


----------



## beneathmywing

Wooo Lana!!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

tiff- That sounds scary but it sounds like you're in very good hands. Maybe just that small tweak to your protocol will be enough for you. We're always here to listen so don't be afraid to share. Rant away! It's not good to keep everything bottled up. :hugs:

3chords- That's a great point about cycling in winter being easier. We'll also all (hopefully) have winter babies! (Unless there's anyone from Australia or New Zealand.)

angie- That's great! How are you handling stims so far? Do they have a tentative egg retrieval date yet?

ready- Welcome! I'm so sorry you're dealing with that. I really hope this cycle is a success for you!

lana- Hooray, that's awesome news!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank tiff, beneath and scooby. I'm so excited for this to begin. 

Tiff, I'm doing long protocol starting 'day 21' on Feb14th it'll last about 4 weeks to EC. So so looking forward to this. Is yours long or short?


----------



## star25

If this works out for me i'll be having another winter baby as dd was born 1st dec 
least I wouldn't have to feel bad for her having a winter birthday and another baby having a nice summer one!


----------



## tiffttc

Lana Farrell said:


> Thank tiff, beneath and scooby. I'm so excited for this to begin.
> 
> Tiff, I'm doing long protocol starting 'day 21' on Feb14th it'll last about 4 weeks to EC. So so looking forward to this. Is yours long or short?

Ya iam on the long aswell my day 21 was 23rd of Jan iam on synarel nasal spray for 2weeks and I have an appointment on Monday the 6th for scan and blood work if all is good I'll be starting stims nxt Thursday :happydance: so mine is roughly 4 weeks till ec too what's meds are you on?


----------



## 3chords

Welcome Ready! I hope that you get a few normal embryos this time, the genetic testing can be so stressful, at least the waiting around for results part.

Star - on the one hand I wish I'd had a spring baby so we could be outside more right away...but on the other hand I have a few friends who had May/June babies and they then had to return to work right as the summer was starting the following year and that was pretty depressing. I didn't mind going back to work in November, by then the weather was crap and we were stuck inside trying to entertain ourselves. I do find Christmas to be pretty hectic with a young baby, it very much messed up Henry's sleep patterns and I think the poor thing was just totally exhausted after going to so many different places and seeing all these family members (who wanted to hold him!).


----------



## Lana Farrell

Ah I've read about the nasal spray. Is that a once a day thing? How are you finding that tiff? Any side affects? 
I'll be on suprecur injections when I start, but that won't be until feb 14th. The days are dragging and it's not started yet lol this will be a long ride


----------



## angielude

Scooby- I am handling the meds fairly well. I don't produce a lot of eggs, so no hyperstimulation here. The nurse told me egg retrieval would be mid to late next week. I can't believe how quickly it is going. I have a scan and bloodwork today. Hoping things are still looking good!


----------



## dbrbernie

Angie, good luck today, let us know how it goes. I am low responder too but never done IVF so we'll see how many I get. My ER is the following week. I have first ultrasound after starting meds on Monday.

Lana- yay you are in this cycle! whohoo

Yes scooby, A winter baby would be best for me because I am in US so not a lot of maternity leave. I am a teacher so I will take off the rest of the school year then back to work in the fall. If I have a summer baby I could take a few months off but missing the first months of school is tough. Teachers that have done it say they never felt like the class was theirs, never full control. But we'll see I'd be happy with a baby at anytime!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Can I join ladies? Doing my first ivf cycle right now, day 2 stim.


----------



## tiffttc

Lana Farrell said:


> Ah I've read about the nasal spray. Is that a once a day thing? How are you finding that tiff? Any side affects?
> I'll be on suprecur injections when I start, but that won't be until feb 14th. The days are dragging and it's not started yet lol this will be a long ride

It's twice a day for me 8am and 8pm I had it it irritates my nose nd the only side effects I feel like iam getting is iam a bit hormonal like moody for no reason and I've cried a few time for nothing aswell lucky me I've never heard of suprecur injections but I'd say they do the same ting Oh I hear ya on the days dragging I've nearly been 2 weeks on synarel nd it feels like a life time I can't wait to stop taking it but that won't b till ec I wish I was that stage I hate all the waiting around

Dancing- welcome I'll only b about a week behind you


----------



## star25

Welcome dancing :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome dancing!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Thanks girls!!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Welcome dancing, good luck. Are you on a long or short protocol?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh tiff your poor nostrils lol but you're half way there :) I honestly would choose injection over a nose squirt, but when it gets to two injections a day for two weeks I think I won't be so happy. I'm really hating the waiting around too, but it'll be worth it hopefully. All in the name of babies :D


----------



## angielude

Sorry I forgot to update yesterday. My estradiol levels jumped from 439 to 910, and actually saw more follicles and a lot of growth! This time I had five on the right and four on the left. There were multiple other follies but not measurable at this time. I go back tomorrow at 145.


----------



## dbrbernie

sounds good Angie! I go in 7:45am for first check after starting stimms. I wonder if anything will show up yet.

Do the meds make anyone feel sick? Yesterday was day 2 of follistim and about 3 hours after I felt feverish, achy, headache along with the expected ovary cramping, sensations. This morning I was fine but just headache. I know I got headaches after gonal f shots during IUI. I think I read its something about estrogen? We'll see tonight if that sick feeling comes back after my shot.....

How is everyone holding up?


----------



## Lana Farrell

That's amazing angie, hope tomorrow goes well too. How many appointments do you have between starting stims and EC?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Db, how sick are you feeling? Are your side effects barable? Hope they ease off soon. 

I got migraines when taking bc when originally attempting this IVF, they would hit me after about 45min or so of taking the pill and then after I couldn't move for the whole day and was in a zombie like state...couldn't even talk. (That's why fiancé called clinic!) clinic told me the high amounts of estrogen and progesterone in pill were making my blood vessels constrict too much causing the migraines :-|


----------



## dancingnurse2

Day 3 of stims down. I am bruising now from injections. Also starting to get very emotional. Tried explaining to my husband how I was feeling and he was like you can control your hormones. Ugh really


----------



## angielude

DB, good luck in the morning with your first scan. Don't get discouraged if nothing shows yet. They are there just may not be measurable yet. The meds haven't taken much effect on me yet. Normally the progesterone gives me the most side effects. I don't start that until after egg retrieval.

Lana, I started stims on January 27 and had my first scan Monday the 30th, and then February 2nd, February 4th, and again tomorrow the 6th. Once things start to grow more they usually want to see you every other day until retrieval.


----------



## star25

Good luck today angie, although sounds like you don't need it!

Db, hope you feel better soon, I felt ok with mine but different meds affect differently, hope scan goes well today 

After, cd18, hoping after arrives naturally around cd35 but if not go for scan to check all is OK then start provera to induce af


----------



## dbrbernie

Had am scan, said still early but looks like 3 follicles on right, 4 on left. I'm happy that i'm responding somewhat. Last night I felt better so maybe the feverish sicky was a one time thing! Saturday night I was thinking "there is no way I can handle another week at least of this!". Next scan Wed am. Doctor said today ER anytime from Mon-Fri next week!

Dancing- ughh they just don't get it! Hang in there!


----------



## scoobybeans

angie- That's great you're not getting too many side effects and 9 follies is awesome! Good luck with your appointment today. I can't believe you're already doing egg retrieval this week! How many stims were you on a day?

db- I'll be happy with a baby any time of year too. Almost everyone in my family was a winter baby, me included, so we're all used to it. Glad your scan went well!

dancing- welcome! I'm sorry your DH isn't being more sympathetic. I hear ice packs can help with the bruising if you use them just after your shot.

AFM, started spotting last night! Hoping I get full on AF today so I can call my RE and go in tomorrow for baselines. Then it's BCP for 2-3 weeks before I can get started with stims. More waiting, but at least things are moving in the right direction finally :)


----------



## angielude

Scooby- I am on Leuprolide 10 units in the am, and then Leuprolide 10 units, low dose HCG 30 units, and 450 Follistim in the pm. So four separate shots a day. It has went very quickly!


----------



## Lana Farrell

angielude said:


> DB, good luck in the morning with your first scan. Don't get discouraged if nothing shows yet. They are there just may not be measurable yet. The meds haven't taken much effect on me yet. Normally the progesterone gives me the most side effects. I don't start that until after egg retrieval.
> 
> Lana, I started stims on January 27 and had my first scan Monday the 30th, and then February 2nd, February 4th, and again tomorrow the 6th. Once things start to grow more they usually want to see you every other day until retrieval.

Wow that's so thorough. My clinic has only booked me in for 2 scan and possibly a third between starting stims and EC. Hope two is enough for them to monitor me. Good luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## dbrbernie

Oh wow Lana, yes hopefully those scans are enough. I have MWFSa this week and Daily starting monday next week till ER. I have 9 booked!


----------



## tiffttc

Heya guys just a quick update on me I had my scan and blood work done this morning and everything is nice a quite and the lining of my womb is 4.5 mm so iam all good to go staring my stims on Thursday the 9th Feb and then have another scan on Thursday the 16th Feb to check how iam doing finally its starting to move along


----------



## tiffttc

dbrbernie said:


> sounds good Angie! I go in 7:45am for first check after starting stimms. I wonder if anything will show up yet.
> 
> Do the meds make anyone feel sick? Yesterday was day 2 of follistim and about 3 hours after I felt feverish, achy, headache along with the expected ovary cramping, sensations. This morning I was fine but just headache. I know I got headaches after gonal f shots during IUI. I think I read its something about estrogen? We'll see tonight if that sick feeling comes back after my shot.....
> 
> How is everyone holding up?

Heya db- I hope all was good with your scan and I found before that I got headaches and nausea with the injections but that might be because of the hormones try drinking 2litres of water per day to flush out any excess hormones that's what my clinic advises but I've read before in a different thread that any drink with glucose in it is good aswell to help with minimise side effects i hope that helps &#128522;


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies! Well after starting this thread months ago, I had to take a break from b&b to get my head together.
But it's finally time! Start Buserelin injections tomorrow and plan is for frozen embryo transfer week commencing 6th March! 
xx


----------



## angielude

Estradiol levels today are 1562. Follies are growing really well, and I go back tomorrow for what will hopefully be my final scan. Hoping I can trigger tomorrow night for a Thursday retrieval.


----------



## tiffttc

Emily- nice to see your ready again for all the ttc i know the feeling I had to take a break from it all for a year and a half I really hope all goes to plan this time for u 

Angie- woohoo ur nearly at ec you will be pupo before you know it


----------



## dancingnurse2

Angie that is so exciting


----------



## beneathmywing

Emily -- a break is needed sometimes! Glad you are ready to start. 

Angie -- Awesome!! Retrieval will be in no time =)

Tiff -- Yay for starting!!!



AFM: My scans haven't been going great. The 5 follicles I do have are growing unevenly, so not sure if we will proceed with retrieval. My next scan is on Wednesday.. feeling frustrated! :growlmad:


----------



## dancingnurse2

Beneath I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## beneathmywing

dancingnurse2 said:


> Beneath I will keep my fingers crossed.

thanks love <3


----------



## xx Emily xx

Angie - good luck today! 

Beneath - fingers crossed for weds

Think I'm going to inject at 7pm, it works best with my shifts


----------



## beneathmywing

xx Emily xx said:


> Angie - good luck today!
> 
> Beneath - fingers crossed for weds
> 
> Think I'm going to inject at 7pm, it works best with my shifts

Thank you!


----------



## dbrbernie

Angie- yay hopefully today is the day!

Beneath- how unevenly? can they push it to grow out a few more? My nurse practioner yesterday said the the RE doesn't believe eggs will overcook so he will keep going to try to get the little ones to catch up. Did they give you any alternatives?

Emily yay welcome back, glad to see you starting!


----------



## beneathmywing

dbrbernie said:


> Angie- yay hopefully today is the day!
> 
> Beneath- how unevenly? can they push it to grow out a few more? My nurse practioner yesterday said the the RE doesn't believe eggs will overcook so he will keep going to try to get the little ones to catch up. Did they give you any alternatives?
> 
> Emily yay welcome back, glad to see you starting!



I'm doing low stim so only five follicles . Yesterday they were at 23, 21, 14, 12 and 11. No alternatives as of yet. Waiting on tomorrow's scan.


----------



## scoobybeans

angie- Ouch, that's a lot of shots! Excellent that you're having such great results though :) FX you get to do your retrieval this Thursday and that everything goes smoothly!

tiff- Hooray for starting stims!
 
Emily- Welcome back, and thank you for starting such an awesome thread :) Congrats on beginning your cycle and best of luck!

beneath- I'd be super frustrated too, but I think it's worth trying to get the biggest 2 or 3. They're obviously the dominant ones so would likely give you the best outcome down the road! I hope your next scan is better hun. :hugs:

AFM, I'm STILL just spotting which is getting really annoying. Hoping AF shows today so I can call it CD1 and finally get this show on the road!


----------



## beneathmywing

scoobybeans said:


> angie- Ouch, that's a lot of shots! Excellent that you're having such great results though :) FX you get to do your retrieval this Thursday and that everything goes smoothly!
> 
> tiff- Hooray for starting stims!
> 
> Emily- Welcome back, and thank you for starting such an awesome thread :) Congrats on beginning your cycle and best of luck!
> 
> beneath- I'd be super frustrated too, but I think it's worth trying to get the biggest 2 or 3. They're obviously the dominant ones so would likely give you the best outcome down the road! I hope your next scan is better hun. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm STILL just spotting which is getting really annoying. Hoping AF shows today so I can call it CD1 and finally get this show on the road!


So frustrating, but such is life! Ugh. Hope af finally shows for ya!!


----------



## beneathmywing

scoobybeans said:


> angie- Ouch, that's a lot of shots! Excellent that you're having such great results though :) FX you get to do your retrieval this Thursday and that everything goes smoothly!
> 
> tiff- Hooray for starting stims!
> 
> Emily- Welcome back, and thank you for starting such an awesome thread :) Congrats on beginning your cycle and best of luck!
> 
> beneath- I'd be super frustrated too, but I think it's worth trying to get the biggest 2 or 3. They're obviously the dominant ones so would likely give you the best outcome down the road! I hope your next scan is better hun. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm STILL just spotting which is getting really annoying. Hoping AF shows today so I can call it CD1 and finally get this show on the road!


So frustrating, but such is life! Ugh. Hope af finally shows for ya!!


----------



## angielude

Todays scan went really well. I have (X2) 20's, (X2) 19's, 18, 16, and a 14. As well as some 12's and 10's. My Dr said anything over 14 normally has a mature egg in it. So hopefully the others will catch up too. Trigger is tonight; so retrieval will be Thursday!!! We opted for three day transfer; so if all goes well transfer will be Sunday. I will update everyone Thursday about retrieval.


----------



## dancingnurse2

So had my appointment for day 5 stim. Estrogen went from 43 to 233. I have three 10's and one 9, with several other smaller on rtf ovary. Then four 10s on left ovary with couple about 8. They increased my gonal-f to 250 and low dose hcg to 20. So only five units increase for both. Doctor says everything is going as it should. I just feel like it should be higher or bigger follicles. What do y'all think?


----------



## Lana Farrell

tiffttc said:


> Heya guys just a quick update on me I had my scan and blood work done this morning and everything is nice a quite and the lining of my womb is 4.5 mm so iam all good to go staring my stims on Thursday the 9th Feb and then have another scan on Thursday the 16th Feb to check how iam doing finally its starting to move along

Ah that's good, good luck with starting stims


----------



## Lana Farrell

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi ladies! Well after starting this thread months ago, I had to take a break from b&b to get my head together.
> But it's finally time! Start Buserelin injections tomorrow and plan is for frozen embryo transfer week commencing 6th March!
> xx

Thanks for this thread, it's helping me talking to all you lovely ladies as we go through the IVF journey. 
Good luck for your cycle. Ttc with endo is hard as I know myself, hope this is successful for you


----------



## Lana Farrell

beneathmywing said:


> Emily -- a break is needed sometimes! Glad you are ready to start.
> 
> Angie -- Awesome!! Retrieval will be in no time =)
> 
> Tiff -- Yay for starting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: My scans haven't been going great. The 5 follicles I do have are growing unevenly, so not sure if we will proceed with retrieval. My next scan is on Wednesday.. feeling frustrated! :growlmad:

I'm so sorry they're growing like that. Really hope they catch up and grow nice n evenly for you by Wednesday's scan.x


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, Lana! Let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## beneathmywing

Angie, looking good! What protocol were you on again?


----------



## angielude

Beneath- I believe it is antagonist w/out birth control. Birth control suppresses me too much. Leuprolide 10units morning and follistim 450u, low dose hcg 30u, and Leuprolide 10u all in the evening. This round I have responded really well, but I guess Thursday we will know for sure.

Dancing- I believe you are responding well. You still have several days for those follicles to grow. Yesterday my follicles were like 17 and under, and today I have several 20 and 19. Hang in there.


----------



## dbrbernie

beneathmywing said:


> dbrbernie said:
> 
> 
> Angie- yay hopefully today is the day!
> 
> Beneath- how unevenly? can they push it to grow out a few more? My nurse practioner yesterday said the the RE doesn't believe eggs will overcook so he will keep going to try to get the little ones to catch up. Did they give you any alternatives?
> 
> Emily yay welcome back, glad to see you starting!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing low stim so only five follicles . Yesterday they were at 23, 21, 14, 12 and 11. No alternatives as of yet. Waiting on tomorrow's scan.Click to expand...

Oh I see, yes that is a range of sizes. Hopefully those little guys catch up to maturity!


----------



## dbrbernie

For those of you who have done retrival before- how crampy if at all were you the next day? I don't want to take the day off work (want to take bunch after transfer) but don't want to be dying either. At times my day is physical and walking or standing most of the day...


----------



## S_secret

Take the day off! I had my er on Friday and was still uncomfortable on Monday when I went back to work. I was also high as a kite day of er.


----------



## 3chords

I've had 3 retrievals and never had a problem the next day. I was really drowsy from the drugs the day of the retrieval and also vomiting like crazy (I vomit every time I have anaesthesia unless they give me IV zofran). Next day felt totally normal to be honest.

I also just prefer being at work because my job is super busy and that keeps me from obsessing about our results.


----------



## beneathmywing

Angie -- yes, you have responded really well!

dbrbernie -- yeah, they're all over the place :wacko: my ovaries stink. I'm always good the day after retrieval. I have taken off the day after, but I don't plan to for future retrievals.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby, has af started yet? 

Really hope it does so you can start. The wait to start is killing me lol x


----------



## tiffttc

Beneath- thinking of you today I hope your scan goes well and all those eggs have grown more evenly 

Afm- Iam just waiting till tomorrow to start my stims this is my first time using gonal f and Iam just wondering can I take it straight from fridge and inject or do I have to leave it out for few hours and do I have to put it bk in the fridge when iam done or can I leave it at room temperature my clinic told me to take straight from the fridge and inject and then put it bk in afterwards but when I used purgeon before I took it out a few hours beforehand and then just left it out at room temp any of you ladies that have used or is using gonal f what do you think is the best ting to do


----------



## dbrbernie

Tiff- I used gonal f for my iui cycles. It was straight out of fridge, inject and right back in fridge. It didn't burn me or anything, one of the easiest meds I've used so far. Good luck!

Thanks for the ER info. Hopefully it is not too bad, I'll be happy to just be at that step. I have been feeling fine lately, no ovary cramps or sensations. I hope that doesn't mean things aren't progressing. 2nd scan in an hour...


----------



## star25

Tiff I just got my goal f out the fridge and straight back in again


----------



## S_secret

I didn't have to refrigerate my gonal f. Weird! It was a no pain injection though. Easy peasy I also used the leftovers to save us from having to waste. So a couple times I had to do two or three shots to get enough


----------



## 3chords

I've also never had to refrigerate it. Always kept at room temp.

The only drug I've had to refrigerate was Ovidrel when we did the IUIs.


----------



## dbrbernie

I had my 2nd scan today. It was ok. I had 5 follicles all around 10cm. I was dissapointed because there were 7 showing on monday but doc was fine with it. He said based on my amh he wouldn't be expecting many more than 5 anyway. I hope my chances are still ok even with low number eggs. I knew I wasn't getting 15 eggs but when I had 7 on Monday I was optimistic that maybe a few more would show by today, not that the number would go down! Tough morning.

I hope everyone is doing well today! 

Major snowstorm coming tonight so I look forward to pj day tomorrow.


----------



## angielude

DB- Don't get discouraged. With my first successful IVF they only retrieved five eggs. Four fertilized and two were transferred day three.


----------



## scoobybeans

angie- Awesome update! How many are you going to transfer? Best of luck tomorrow!

dancing- I think that actually sounds great. Nice even growth and it's still really early.

lana- Thank you! Yes, the wait was KILLING me lol.

db- I know that follies like to hide and a lot can change towards the end, so try not to worry too much. Can I ask what your AMH is?

beneath- Hope you got good news today! 

AFM, I just FINALLY got AF woohoo!!! Called my RE and they said they'd give me instructions by the end of the day. We're getting a huge snowstorm tomorrow so I'm guessing they'll have me come in on Friday instead. We're leaving for a 6 hour road trip upstate that morning so I was hoping to avoid that but honestly I'm just so relieved this is finally happening. Hope they only keep me on BCP for 2 weeks or less. I'm worried about being over suppressed...


----------



## Bombo87

Hey guys 

Ive missed a lot need to go back and read everyone's update!, my head is still spinning I didn't take anaesthesia so well ;/ started throwing up and I'm still extremely bloated even after two days. My dr has me on so many meds too, we got 17 follicles, 8 fertilised and we're waiting on PGD update tomorrow and day five hopefully Saturday for the transfer, praying they make it to day 5 

Hi Db- I have very low amh too and my first IVF I got 6 altogether out if which only two were viable and have DS from that cycle. My second cycle focused too much on quantity and it failed, for this one my dr is more concerned with quality than number it only takes one! Here's to hoping, good luck and try to relax, there's very little we can do really 




dbrbernie said:


> I had my 2nd scan today. It was ok. I had 5 follicles all around 10cm. I was dissapointed because there were 7 showing on monday but doc was fine with it. He said based on my amh he wouldn't be expecting many more than 5 anyway. I hope my chances are still ok even with low number eggs. I knew I wasn't getting 15 eggs but when I had 7 on Monday I was optimistic that maybe a few more would show by today, not that the number would go down! Tough morning.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well today!
> 
> Major snowstorm coming tonight so I look forward to pj day tomorrow.


----------



## angielude

Scooby- We will transfer two if we have two to transfer. I want three. They said if the quality of embryos are not the best we can talk about three, but they prefer two and ultimately it is up to me.


----------



## dbrbernie

angielude said:


> DB- Don't get discouraged. With my first successful IVF they only retrieved five eggs. Four fertilized and two were transferred day three.

angie- oh wow thank you for sharing, I hope my cycle goes that way! The doc says someone could have 10 eggs and none be good and someone else 5 and they're good, he said age more important than qty but I thought IVF is always a numbers game. I try to remind myself it only takes one. I just want a good chance at that one! 

Scooby- whoohoo its so funny when you're happy for AF? I rememb that happening after a cyst. Glad you are gearing up to start. AFM yes hopefully some come out the woodwork! My amh is crazy low like 0.03 or something but I responded well to injections during iui. RE said I responded much better than that test would suggest and he keeps reminding me that amh is not the end all be all....from what i've read he has me on an aggressive protocol but has not upped meds since stimms started. He was happy with the 5 follies. Do you know at what point they would cancel? 

Bombo- Thank you for your encouragement! I hope you feel better soon. Wow 17 and 8 fertilized? Awesome! They are doing PGD while growing to day 5? That is great that they can test while growing. At my lab you have to freeze and send cells out. I've considered PGS but haven't made any decision on it yet. Need some embryos first lol!


----------



## beneathmywing

just a quick update from me, as I had a long, stressful day -- my RE believes the two bigger follicles are actually cysts as they are abnormally shaped and just dont look like follicles to him, so if that's the case I only have three, but they are growing at the same rate so he upped my meds to try and get those to grow. My next appt is Friday.. this cycle is exhaustingly long and overwhelming, but I hope I can at least get something out of this.


----------



## Bombo87

Friday is just around the corner beneath I hope they keep going beautifully! I'm sorry you're feeling this way, it is tiring and we're not at the 2ww yet hah! Come on BfPs!! 

Good luck Angie, there's no right or wrong with this process just go with your gut feeling. The only reason I regret transferring three my previous cycle is that I didn't have any to freeze and it didn't work 

Thanks Db! I've had to pay a lot to get it done and my dr insisted so much on it because of the failed cycle, waiting for a report back, trying to stay off google about the whole thing and just praying for good news 

Back to work until transfer, taking a few days off helped and going back to work is stressful, it keeps you busy I guess but I'm still quite bloated and looking 5 months pregnant lol 

Yay Scooby! Glad you're starting! Good luck !!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Beneath - fingers crossed for Friday! I had a cyst that wasn't a follicle while stimming too, he just drained it at same time as egg collection.


----------



## dbrbernie

Beneath- well at least some for banking right? If those are cysts and are drained I guess thats good too? Let us know how Friday goes, I go in Friday am also.

Bombo- ha I know, we aren't even TWW! At least 3 times already this cycle I though "eff it, its over". 
Are you close to a lab for PGS or overnight etc? 

Good luck today Angie!

Happy Snow day to those in US on east coast. I'm in for the day which is good because I feel I the rest but bad because I don't have work to distract me, google all the things! 

You guys have any ER/ET/TWW routines, superstitions? I tried the pineapple core during TWW, RE said ha. He thought it was pineapple core EVERY day. I told him only 5 days. He said good thing he didn't tell anyone to do it. I'm glad he has sense of humor!


----------



## scoobybeans

angie- They'll let us transfer 2 for a 5DT or 3 for a 3DT, but I don't think I could handle twins so we've decided we'll only do 2 if they're average quality and might not make it to freeze. If it's a 3DT I'm comfortable transferring 2 for sure. Are you guys ok with multiples?

db- That's awesome that you respond so well to meds. AMH is definitely only one piece of the puzzle. Every clinic is different but I think most will let you proceed if you have 2 or more, or if you decide to go ahead. Good luck tomorrow! I'm very much enjoying my snow day today. DH and stepson are still sleeping and my dogs are sacked out on the couches after romping in the snow this morning (which was adorable). It's so nice and quiet and I've got candles lit too. :) I think I'll do the warm socks and McDonald's thing after ER. Not sure on pineapple core. Is it gross?

beneath- That actually sounds like great news! Hope your 3 plump up nicely and you get good news tomorrow! Hang in there, it's almost over. :hugs:

bombo- I hope you get great results! Drink lots of water and herbal tea :)

AFM, baselines are tomorrow, then BCP. Man this process is slow lol.


----------



## Bombo87

Thanks Scooby! I'm on green tea, peppermint, dandelion the works, helping so far! 

Db it's overnight and I'm still waiting to hear from my dr, the clinic called to tell me transfer will be Saturday but no report on the embies yet ;/ I haven't tried pineapple core, so is it first five days after transfer? I was told avocados help but I didn't really stick to anything specific 

How about the rest of you ladies?


----------



## beneathmywing

Bombo -- Thanks! I hope they grow! So nervewracking. The bloat is real, huh?! lol

Emily -- Thank you!! I've actually never had to deal with cysts while stimming. Always something!

Dbrbernie -- Yeah, it'll be good to get them drained if they are cysts. I will update Friday. Good luck to you too! Happy Snow Day! I am home too! My main thing I follow after transfer is fuzzy socks! Keep the feetsies warm =) Warm foods as well.

Scooby -- Eh, so so.. I am glad this isn't my only cycle that I am banking, because this protocol is nottt working for me, so hopefully next cycle we can get a better response from my tricky ovaries!! Good luck at baseline tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks girls for all your advise I think I'll just take it from the fridge inject and put it straight back in Iam just wondering has anyone had a small bit of spotting after bd with hubby while on your suppression meds I had a small bit afterwards and now iam kinda afraid I've never had this before

Bamboo best of luck for Saturday


----------



## beneathmywing

tiffttc said:


> Thanks girls for all your advise I think I'll just take it from the fridge inject and put it straight back in Iam just wondering has anyone had a small bit of spotting after bd with hubby while on your suppression meds I had a small bit afterwards and now iam kinda afraid I've never had this before
> 
> Bamboo best of luck for Wednesday &#65533;&#65533;

Yes, it's fine top inject it straight out the fridge! And no worries about the spotting! I'm sure it's nothing.


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks beneath iam sure your right the spotting is probably nothing iam probably over reacting I hope all goes well at you next scan


----------



## angielude

Scooby- we wouldn't mind twins, but really one would be best. It all really depends on the grading of the embryos. We are having a day three transfer no matter what. I really suspect it will be two though.

Egg retrieval went well today. We have six eggs and will find out tomorrow how many fertilized. Sunday will be our day; assuming we have embryos to transfer! &#128515;&#128591;


----------



## beneathmywing

Angie -- yay! great number. glad it all went well.


----------



## Bombo87

6 is great Angie I hope they all fertilise! 

Spoke to my dr finally and the test results come out same day as embryo transfer so it's truly nerve wrecking, I'm taking it as it goes. My dr though seems to think if I get four good ones then I should transfer them all ;/ the three my previous cycle didn't take and his thought is to increase chances (assuming we end up with four) - I'd be over the moon with one baby and just as happy with twins but what if more take ... 

Maybe I'm over thinking it, best just wait till Saturday, the numbers of embryos worth transferring is undetermined so no point I guess 

He's very concerned with my low AMH and he said frankly your ovaries are weak so let's take the chance if we have it ... praying all goes well


----------



## dancingnurse2

Fingers crossed for all of us with appointments Friday! 
Scooby- what McDonald's thing?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Wow so much has happened. Good luck to everyone. Sounds like things are going well. 

Scooby waaahoo for af!!! Happy for you to be starting. I've read so many times as long as bcp is overlapped with the next drug you won't be over suppressed. It is a long old process though. I'm yet to start feeling the pain of waiting lol

I'm waiting till Valentine's Day to start (as I have mentioned before lol) I have no other updates. 4 more days to go


----------



## Lana Farrell

Beneath good luck for today. Thinking of you x


----------



## dbrbernie

Scan update: Looks like 3 follicles on each side 13 3x10, 2x8
RE was happy, he assured me that if follicle number was high for me that it would just be cysts so he is happy with slow growing, steady follicles even if low number. 
He said I prob won't go back till monday 

Good luck to everyone today!


----------



## angielude

Out of the six eggs only four were mature and only two fertilized. Well they are actually not sure about the other one yet because something about it is fuzed together. I asked for a report this evening; so I will no more later. I just hope and pray I have one good embryo to transfer Sunday.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Happy for you db  hope they keep up the nice n steady growth 

Angie, I'm hoping for you that you'll have a beautiful embryo to transfer on Sunday. It just takes one good quality x


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Hi Ladies! My retrieval was yesterday and this is IVF #1 (and only). We were told there were 4 mature follicles and another 6-7 follicles that might yield something and ended up with 10 eggs after a traditional antagonist protocol at 41 years old. Today, I was told that only 6 eggs were mature and 5 fertilized with ICSI (one was still being watched today as a possible 6th fertilization.) Anywho, I originally planned a FET with PGS because of my age and to try and avoid miscarriage but, now I am nervous that I may not have enough eggs to be so picky and might do a fresh day 5 IF we have blasts. Any thoughts? Anyone ever convert from a frozen to fresh in the same cycle? I am so overwhelmed and want to do what we can with what we have as I am not going to be able to repeat IVF in the future.:winkwink:

Angie - good luck on Sunday! :thumbup:


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Hoping the best for all on this feed! It's been a couple long months!


----------



## Bombo87

Praying for you Angie, it really only takes one! 

That's an awesome update Db! I think he's on the right track 

Hi Paislee, I haven't converted mid cycle but I wanted to wish you all the luck in the world, easier said than done but try to relax as much as possible and rest your body, I've never had any left to freeze and again you only need one miracle baby to stick stick stick. 

Afm the recent update is that out of the 8, then 5, three made it to day 4 and we're hoping that's the case for tomorrow's transfer. The dr said if they don't hatch they'd do something with laser to get them to hatch or something, can't keep up with the ivf terminology and meds! Transfer tomorrow morning, excited and anxious and nervous but I will say that transferring in day 5 is so much easier on my body as it gave me time to relax and feel somewhat normal again. 

Hope you're all doing well


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Well, I just got word back from my RE who said I missed the window to convert from FET to fresh because she would have started me on progesterone yesterday... So, at this point, my fingers and toes are crossed that we have 3 or 4 blasts on Monday! Then my only decision will be to biopsy for PGS as planned or just go ahead with a FET and no PGS. I have the weekend to think it over.... just praying that we have something to even consider come Monday. Come on little embryos, keep multiplying please!! Now, just to figure out how to pass the time this weekend and stop pondering the outcome.....
Happy Friday ladies! Happy thoughts and good vibes to all~


----------



## beneathmywing

So what they believed were "cysts" were actually follicles, and I ovulated through my Ganirelix. SO so mad right now.. =(


----------



## dbrbernie

Beneath- oh grrrr. Wtf. What did doc say? Superfrustrsting. Are you going to do ER on the others? Convert to IUI?

Paislee- I was thinking the same thing about to PGS or not. I'd like to know that they are chromosomally normal but don't know if I'll have enough. Yes fingers crossed they keep going strong!

Angie- Sunday transfer coming soon! Your embie will be happy to be inside

Bombo! Transfer day! Yes assisted hatching. My RE said he does it on all FET and over 37 because age and freezing can harden outer shell making it harder to come out. Good luck!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Appointment went great. On my rt ovary I have 13 total (6 small ones 9mm or less). Then 2 15's, 2 14's, also a 13,11,10. Then on left ovary 14 total (7 small ones 9mms or less). Then 2 16's, 2 13's, 3 12's. I started my cetrotide today! I pray things keep going well. Starting to get bloating.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

beneathmywing said:


> So what they believed were "cysts" were actually follicles, and I ovulated through my Ganirelix. SO so mad right now.. =(

Beneath- I am so upset for you! This is a big fear during stim and I am so sorry it happened to you. I would demand more information from your RE and also a credit towards the next attempt. :growlmad:

DBR- we are weighing the odds and costs and I think we are going to stick with the original plan and PGS. I think we still feel we want to know that what we are using won't end up in a miscarriage (although I still continue to wonder if you ever truly know until it happens.) There are so many factors in the decisions during IVF, so overwhelming at every turn!! :wacko:

Dancing- Those numbers are AMAZING!! Good job!


----------



## Bombo87

Beneath I'm so sorry to hear that ;( so frustrating! Did they come up with a plan? 

Good luck dancing! Numbers are great! The bloat really irritated me, water green tea peppermint etc just all of it lol hope it helps 

Paislee I opted for Pgd because of my failed cycle and poor egg quality, the number we are left with is far less than when we started, your RE would advise you better and I guess there's no right or wrong here. Good luck Hun!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh my beneath, I'm sorry you've gone through all this, only to have ovulated through your meds. Is this unusual? My clinic have not mentioned this to me. Really hope something can be done for you xx


----------



## Lana Farrell

Can I ask you ladies about assisted hatching? My clinic said they recommend this for me. Who's had or having assisted hatching? And why do we need this?


----------



## Quindalyn

Hi I'm new and would love to join. I have my first transfer after a freeze all IVF cycle in Dec scheduled for Monday and I'm nervous and excited.

Lana- My RE recommends AH for FET because it improves the chances of implantation. He said that after freezing the shell can become hard and make it difficult for the embryo to hatch from.


----------



## Bombo87

I did Lana, 

If they don't hatch on their own they do it by laser and I had the transfer this morning. I don't think it's anything to worry about. Onto the dreaded wait I go, fingers crossed and twisted

Good luck ladies 



Lana Farrell said:


> Can I ask you ladies about assisted hatching? My clinic said they recommend this for me. Who's had or having assisted hatching? And why do we need this?


----------



## Bombo87

Welcome Quin! We'll be waiting it out very closely! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Question for my big experts. I am having good follicle growth but my estrogen is on 715.5 is that ok?


----------



## star25

bomb, congratulations on being pupo! when is test date?

quin, welcome, hope all goes well Monday

dancing, sorry I'm not good with estrogen levels


----------



## star25

paislee good news on the fertilizastion report


----------



## beneathmywing

Lane -- Apparently, it happens every so often.. of course it would happen to me. This cycle was a disaster to start off with, so I am not surprised this happened, really. I've had AH done before, just helps the embryos hatch better.

Quin -- Welcome!


----------



## dbrbernie

Hi Quin! good luck Monday!

Dancing- no expert here, sorry. You got a nice bunch of follicles brewing though!

Lana, my RE does it for FET and age over 37. He said freezing and age can make outer shell hard so they lazer a tiny hole to help the hatching process. Slight increase in risk of identical twinning with it. At my clinic it cost $1000.


----------



## dbrbernie

Beneath- did you make a decision about the other follies? Are you still stimming?


----------



## Bombo87

Thank you star! 23rd! I hope I stay away from POAS, the sticks hate me!


----------



## dbrbernie

bombo- did you transfer 3? any specific ET plans for this weekend?


----------



## Bombo87

I did, just went with it! None to be honest, chilling at home for a few days before I have to go back to work. I'm working on a family scrapbook to keep busy but that's it really 



dbrbernie said:


> bombo- did you transfer 3? any specific ET plans for this weekend?


----------



## beneathmywing

dbrbernie said:


> Beneath- did you make a decision about the other follies? Are you still stimming?

No, of the other three only one was growing. They told me to BD... i have never gotten a positive naturally, so slim chance.. but trying anyway :wacko:


----------



## tiffttc

Beneath- so sorry this has happened to you I've never heard of this happening while your stimming did your doc have you on something with the stims to stop ovulation? 

Bamboo- congrats on being pupo the 23rd will be here before you know it now all you have to do is keep your mind busy and your body rested easier said then done 

Dancing- iam not that good with numbers but I remember before my doc told me mine was well over a 1000 not sure the exact number but he said that was fine I was very close to ec at that stage tho 

Quin- welcome good luck tomorrow you and bamboo are going to be testing close together exciting 

Afm- Iam on day 4 of stims my appointment is Thursday morning so I'll know more then happy Sunday everyone


----------



## beneathmywing

tiffttc -- Yes, they did.. I've heard it happens before. Unfortunately, they said, once in a while someone breaks through. Good luck at your apt Thursday!


----------



## tiffttc

beneathmywing said:


> tiffttc -- Yes, they did.. I've heard it happens before. Unfortunately, they said, once in a while someone breaks through. Good luck at your apt Thursday!

Oh really that's making me a bit nervous now thinking something might break through it would be just my luck that would happen to me are you out now for this cycle or is there a chance you could have more to work with and thanks I can't wait for it to see if there's anything growing in there lol


----------



## beneathmywing

tiffttc said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> tiffttc -- Yes, they did.. I've heard it happens before. Unfortunately, they said, once in a while someone breaks through. Good luck at your apt Thursday!
> 
> Oh really that's making me a bit nervous now thinking something might break through it would be just my luck that would happen to me are you out now for this cycle or is there a chance you could have more to work with and thanks I can't wait for it to see if there's anything growing in there lolClick to expand...

Don't worry about it.. it's very uncommon. I've had such an unlucky week, so this topped it, but it was a crappy cycle anyway so I am not so mad, would have been worse if I had lots of follicles growing. We are out this cycle.. waiting for AF and trying again, hopefully with a better outcome.


----------



## angielude

Okay ladies I had transfer today! Originally started off with the one embryo that was growing normally, and then this morning got a phone call; which to be honest I thought was the call telling me the transfer was cancelled because it didn't make it. Come to find out I had two excellent embryos to transfer. I had a 8 cell grade 7, and a 9 cell grade 6 I believe. They said both looked really good. Out of the grades 9 is considered the best; so I'm pretty hopeful. With my last successful cycle both embryos transferred were 8 cell grade 7's. They also advised me that I have one more that is being watched to day five. So I might even have one embryo to freeze. I go for my blood test on the 24th.


----------



## beneathmywing

Angie, Yay!! You're Pupo! Great news on the embies =)


----------



## Bombo87

Angie congrats on being Pupo!! Welcome to the wait! 

Beneath I hope next cycle is it for you! Hope you're feeling better hun


----------



## dancingnurse2

Congratulations Angie! So happy for you.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Angie- that's fab! Congrats on being PUPO! When are you testing? 

Beneath - sorry to hear that, fingers crossed for bd


----------



## angielude

I will wait until the blood test on the 24th. I've have never been able to pee on the stick out of fear of the negative.


----------



## Bombo87

I'm the same and I'm already finding it tough to stay busy and keep my mind off it, I've never had any luck with POAS and I hope I stay away from it this time, 10 more days ! I'm on so many meds I can't symptom spot at all 



angielude said:


> I will wait until the blood test on the 24th. I've have never been able to pee on the stick out of fear of the negative.


----------



## dbrbernie

Yay Angie!! PUPO!

I had scan this morning and those 6 follicles still going. 20, 19, 16.5, 16, 2x14 and 2<10. They said prob keep stimming to get those 14s ready. They said trigger tmrw or Wed. We'll see....

I am spending way too much time googling IVF stuff, I need to lay off. My goal today is no google.


----------



## scoobybeans

Yikes this thread is super busy & there's lots happening!

bombo- Congrats on being PUPO!!! My sister transferred 3 as well. One didn't take, one was a blighted ovum and the other is now my 6 year old niece. :) Best of luck!

dancing- wow, that is a lot of follicles! The McDonald's thing is after your transfer you go get McD's fries. Something about the salt is supposedly helpful. Also fuzzy socks to keep your feet warm. No idea if it works but I'll try anything ;)

lana- Only one more day to wait hun! My clinic also does assisted hatching automatically if you're over 37. The embryologist explained they just poke a hole through the outer shell of the embie with a laser to help the blast hatch out of its shell. They're charging me an extra $500 for it but I think it's worth it.

db- 6 follies is awesome. Good luck today!

angie- Congrats on being PUPO!!! I hope your other embie makes it to freeze. Wonderful that you have such high grade embies. :thumbup:

paislee- GL with your PGD testing. When will you find out the results?

quin- welcome and good luck with your FET today!

tiff- Good luck for your office visit on Thursday. How are you handling stims so far?

AFM, I had a great baseline on Friday and started BCP's that night. My antral follicle count went from 9 to 14, so I'm super excited. Also my FSH level dropped down to 5.1 from 6.9 which is awesome. The doctor was very optimistic, but there's still a loonnnnngggg way to go. I have my nursing protocol visit on Friday.


----------



## 3chords

Good luck Angie, those sound like very promising embryos. Hope you get the one to freeze as well. :)


----------



## tiffttc

Beneath- so sorry to hear your out for this cycle I really hope the next one is it for you and you get your bfp 

Angie- congrats on being pupo them embies sounds really good quality over quantity is definitely true I tink the tww is the worst part of the whole ivf process the waiting is torture and it's also the slowest two weeks of your life I really hope you and bamboo get your bfp this month

Scooby- thanks Hun and iam finding it fine so far I've had a really busy week so I've been kept busy not as much googling lol but I do feel I little bloated but nothing big yet and congrats on starting your bc you might feel like you have a long way to go but you will be surprised how fast the time goes


----------



## Bombo87

Db I feel the same! I'm trying to stick to positive success stories for a change! 

Thanks Scooby! That's very encouraging! I cannot wait to just find out, I'm so bloated I'm trying not to get it in my head that I am preggo &#128514;


----------



## dancingnurse2

I trigger tonight! Rt ovary 20,19, 2 17's, 15, 2 14's, 2 13's, 10
Left 20, 3 19's, 18, 16, 15, 2 12's, 10. Retrieval set for Wednesday morning


----------



## star25

Yay angie! lots of luck your way but they sound great little embies, fingers crossed for one to freeze too 

Dancing, good luck with retrieval weds 

Hope everyone else is well, sorry for quick post!


----------



## angielude

Dancing- good luck on retrieval. Those are very good numbers.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Thanks girls!
Angie are you taking it easy?


----------



## beneathmywing

yay, Dancing! Good luck


----------



## angielude

Dancing- I've been trying to do the 48 hours of just getting up to shower, use restroom, and eat. Tomorrow I can get back to normal. Hopefully my embryos are snuggling in tight. Implantation should happen somewhere between today and Friday. I think more along the line of Friday because I had day three transfer, but we did use assisted hatching. So who knows.


----------



## dbrbernie

Yay dancing! ER coming up so soon!

Angie- sounds like a great plan. Are you working? Taking days off? Yes, snuggle in embies!


----------



## Bombo87

Oh yay dancing! Numbers are great! 

Angie for some reason I thought you're 5dt answer too, reckon I can test earlier than 23? I keep googling this and so many people get bfps at 6-7dp5dt but I'm terrified of trying


----------



## star25

Bomb with dd my bfp was 5dp5dt and with no2 which was a blighted ovum bfp was 4dp5dt althoutboth were faint they were visible on frer 
Good luck!


----------



## Bombo87

star25 said:


> Bomb with dd my bfp was 5dp5dt and with no2 which was a blighted ovum bfp was 4dp5dt althoutboth were faint they were visible on frer
> Good luck!

Terrified of POAS, would it show on digital? 
Thank you Star, I'll hold up to 6dp at least then ... three days away


----------



## scoobybeans

tiff- I'm glad you're feeling good so far. I hope you're right and the wait goes by quickly!

bombo- Well technically you are pregnant right now ;) Just be careful when you test because the trigger shots can stay in your system for a bit. I haven't decided yet whether or not I'll test out the trigger.

dancing- Those numbers are amazing. I bet you get 15-20 eggs! Good luck tomorrow :)

I had anxiety dreams all night that I overslept and missed my retrieval. I haven't even started stimming yet lol. I think the BCP's are giving me a little bit of insomnia. Anyone else get that?


----------



## Bombo87

scoobybeans said:


> bombo- Well technically you are pregnant right now ;) Just be careful when you test because the trigger shots can stay in your system for a bit. I haven't decided yet whether or not I'll test out the trigger.
> 
> I had anxiety dreams all night that I overslept and missed my retrieval. I haven't even started stimming yet lol. I think the BCP's are giving me a little bit of insomnia. Anyone else get that?

Lol thank you Scooby, I'll stick to that mentality. I had cramps, twinges and pulls and I'm praying one or more of the embies are just digging and snuggling in nicely 

I was anxious in general and couldn't sleep at all on ER and ET, but the meds had me feeling drowsy and sleepy other days. I checked my alarm a thousand times I don't blame you lol 

Anyone taking Celaxane injections? I take them daily, I would've thought baby aspirin is enough. I also have to go in for a shot every two days to help hold the embies (don't know what its called), my dr did say there are no studies that confirm t helps but it won't harm to try. Very painful though 

Ah this journey, gotta love it as much as we can ...


----------



## star25

I had clexane after my ec because of ohss, they bloody hurt!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Hi ladies, so at day 3 we had 6 embryos! 5 originally fertilized and the one remaining fertilized late. I wish the good news kept coming, alas its day 5 and we lost 4 and now have only 2 morulas, still waiting on a blast... I had been so hopeful that we would end up with better numbers. I just hope these two remaining babies hang on and make it to freeze. I'm feeling discouraged but, trying to keep some hope alive. Anyone have late day 6 blasts and go on to BFP? 
Fingers crossed for everyone in various stages!


----------



## Bombo87

Praying they reach that stage Paislee!! 
My first IVF they were only two weak ones that made it barely to day 3 and one is DS, don't get discouraged. Praying for you dear!!


----------



## tiffttc

dancingnurse2 said:


> I trigger tonight! Rt ovary 20,19, 2 17's, 15, 2 14's, 2 13's, 10
> Left 20, 3 19's, 18, 16, 15, 2 12's, 10. Retrieval set for Wednesday morning


Dancing - how many days were u stimming?


----------



## star25

Paislee, I had a day 6 blast, I don't know if I've used it or not though or if it's still one I have frozen, hope you get good news!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh wow thanks for answering ladies. I just didn't think we would need it with a non frozen transfer. I guess if it helps then why the hell not. 

Welcome Quin! And hope all is going well, and the wait goes fast.

Bombo, hope yours is going well too. 
Can I ask is the wait so far easier or harder than a non IVF tww? X


----------



## dancingnurse2

Tiff yesterday was day 11 stims


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks scooby, and horay!!! What a brilliant baseline scan for you. That many antral follicles sounds amazing. I know it's a long road but you've started it now


----------



## Lana Farrell

I had my womb scratch today. They did u/s first to check womb and told me it was very thick, and then she took a long pause!!! And said there's a huge cyst on left ovary :-( it measured 4.5cm (last u/s I had it was tiny) she told me to get my jeans back on and we'll talk! 
She basically wanted to cancel and restart next cycle with a different birth control! This massively confused me as a few weeks before the nurse told me I would not be allowed to try any other b/c at all. Hence I've been told to do this IVF cycle without it. Doctor also explained right ovary was ok and we could still try but it would likely yield less eggs.... Or could end up cancelling. Call me crazy but I'm not prepared to wait any longer and going ahead today. I have faith in my one good egg! 
The scratch- excruciating. The cramps now are nothing in comparison. Some light spotting. I've just done my first suprecur injection too. Yay. I feel excited to give this a go. And I'm hoping the cyst may have been blood filled and it just dissolves away by the time I start stims. I find it odd each time I go for an u/s my follicles get less each time within a few months! I had 18 antral follicles September last year and now I have 8. That can't be good. 

Scooby, I couldn't sleep with bcp but I also had the migraines and couldn't function :-/ hopefully after a few days your body may adjust x

Good luck to everyone pupo! Not sure what that stands for but I know it means you've had the transfer? Lol sorry. I feel like I should know what it means. 

So sorry beneath, and wishing you success for your next IVF xxx


----------



## dbrbernie

scooby- i've been having embryo dreams all week!

Paislee- I hope those morulas keep going! Fingers crossed

Lana- sounds frustrating and ouch! 

Afm- trigger is tonight 10pm and retrieval Thursday am. I still have 6 follicles (20-14 size) and 2 tiny ones @ 10. Doc said no bedrest after ET. He knows I like to look up studies so he said check out Spanish study on bedrest. I looked it up and saw they found that no rest had higher pregnancy rate than just 10 minutes rest after ET! hmmm What have your doctors said or recommended?


----------



## Bombo87

Thanks Lana, 
It's harder for me, there's so much hope and you know there's an embryo in there. 
Pupo is just pregnant until proven otherwise lol
I think age plays a huge role in follicle count, it's the same with me usually, this time they upped my meds a lot and my dr said the ovaries are very weak in general. 

I would do the same Lana, have faith in that egg! My first cycle my dr wanted to cancel and it's my miracle cycle! Praying for you Hun


----------



## Bombo87

Good luck Db! 

My dr agrees, all three drs I've had were the same, maximum of one hour after transfer is what I got, regular daily activity after. They either took it didn't in the first 15-30 minutes. 

My first cycle I rested a bit more because I had a horrible horrible cough and was terrified id push them out lol read so many stories and there were people that slipped on the way out of hospital or got a massive knock you over hug from their dog, calmed me down.


----------



## star25

Lana, I'm with you on the scratch! Had 2 and wasn't amused at all, I agree, have faith and go ahead! 

Db, good luck with ec! 

After my transfers nurse just said no hot baths or showers, with dd I had a sore throat and virus day of transfer, typical! so I stayed in the house for a week cos I was so ill, not bed rest but taking it easy 
With fet no2 I carried on working, only office work but we had an inspection and I know I got stressed by it as I'm a natural worrier 

This time I'm taking 2 weeks off work just because the last blighted ovum makes me.want to do.all I can and avoided stress more than anything, not to physically rest up but I will day of transfer and had a sofa day the next day


----------



## Lana Farrell

Db, my clinic told me I won't need rest after transfer. Just to be active as normal. 

Bombo, First of all lol that's brilliant PUPO! Love it. I see what your saying about it being a harder 2ww. What level of meds were you on during stims? They told me because of the lack of follicles they'll up my meds a bit and have an earlier scan. I think the endo is affecting my follicles too. My amh was 10 which I thought was ok but they told me it should be higher for my age. 
I've got the faith for sure I keep remembering it only takes 1 egg. 

Star, I was hitting the wall with my hand from the pain lol definitely not amusing. 
I agree with you taking the time off especially as you're a worrier. Ive decided to do the same as I'm a stress head at work. I have read a few times now stress does negatively impact the IVF.


----------



## Bombo87

Low Amh too Lana, something along 20 five years ago and I never checked after that. A very high dose of Menupor, 450 daily and upped to 600 for the final two days as an attempt to get smaller follicles up to speed. I think he tried to get what he could out of my poor ovaries. 

Afm, Last cycle, which failed I held up till 12dp3dt to check Beta - no POAS at all, and Beta was 0. I'm only 4dp5dt and going insane at the thought of another 6-7 days - I know I can't hold up to the 23rd I just can't, totally loosing it, thought I'd be much stronger but nothing seems to distract me.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Bombo 20 sounds like a high amh! But I've read the follicle count is a better measure of how you will respond. Wow, I never knew the meds could go as high as 600! Mine told me they'd upped it to 300 to start with. 
That sounds crappy. What could you do to distract yourself? Go for a walk, pamper yourself, make some pancakes :-D lol it'll be test time before you know it


----------



## Bombo87

It does sound high lol its actually 0.6!! I got lost with med numbers, 20 wouldn't need 600 units of menupor &#128514; Shows how out of it I am !! 
My first go was 175, second IVF 300, so this time they went up up up. 

I went for a good Thai dinner, tom yum soup makes me happy. Trying so hard to pass time in a positive way. My sister called me up today saying she had a Preggo dream about me, got me all anxious. No one knows I'm trying again. Time always passes, a week is usually nothing until it's the final stretch of something. Well not quite final but decisive &#128514; 

I'm ready to binge through this, comfort food all the way! Weight can be dealt with later! 



Lana Farrell said:


> Bombo 20 sounds like a high amh! But I've read the follicle count is a better measure of how you will respond. Wow, I never knew the meds could go as high as 600! Mine told me they'd upped it to 300 to start with.
> That sounds crappy. What could you do to distract yourself? Go for a walk, pamper yourself, make some pancakes :-D lol it'll be test time before you know it


----------



## dancingnurse2

Retrieval went great got 15 eggs!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Awesome news Dancing!!! That's a great number! 
I Just got the call. We have one precious snow baby on ice!!!!!&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039; That little fighter made it the distance to blast!! We are still in the game, just awaiting PGS results and then we go from there. &#65533;&#65533; I'm hopeful again!!! Just praying this is the ONE!???


----------



## Lana Farrell

Lol bombo! Comfort eating is fine by me. I'm already doing it just day 2 of down reg. uh oh...and does your sister not know you're trying?! And she had a pregnant dream about you, exciting stuff. I believe in psychic dreams. 

What a brilliant egg retrieval dancing, I hope lots make it to next stage.

Paislee that's good news, blasts are the best we can get  good luck


----------



## Bombo87

Awesome news dancing! May they all fertilise!! 

That's excellent Paislee! Come on miracle baby! Lots of positive thoughts! 

No Lana she doesn't, I have 5 sisters if I tell one they all know and that puts stress on me, they're very supportive and they know I struggle with fertility, but with DS I told them after rather than during. I was with my best friend all day today and just talking about it does relieve some stress so I'm grateful to that for now. I'll probably schedule another date with her during next week to avoid a nervous breakdown haha 

Lovely news ladies, sending positive thoughts and prayers to you all!


----------



## star25

Brilliant dancing! 

Bomb, if it makes you feel better and stress less then test if you feel ready, good luck!

Paislee, well done on the little ice baby! How long for test results?


----------



## dbrbernie

Yay Paislee, I'm glad one made it through!

Excellent dancing! How are you feeling? I go in tomorrow am for retrival. 6 follies, hopefully most are mature! 

Lana- love comfort eating. The kiddies gave me all kinds of chocolate for valentines so I have that! 

Bombo and Angie- Yay for embies snuggling away oxox


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats to all those have had egg retrieval! I'm still stalking along, though quiet.. have had a crazy few days!!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

star25 said:


> Brilliant dancing!
> 
> Bomb, if it makes you feel better and stress less then test if you feel ready, good luck!
> 
> Paislee, well done on the little ice baby! How long for test results?

Thank you Star! The lab told me that it's usually a 3-day turnaround, so maybe Tuesday? GULP!:dohh: I am just so excited that we are still in this that I don't mind the wait. I feel strangely confident this little blast will test normal! 

Bomb, I can only imagine the temptation! If you cave, best of luck!!!


----------



## dancingnurse2

So we are planning vacation first week in April. I want to do couple day cruise to the Bahamas. I will hopefully be about 9-10. Any advice if I should etc.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Dancing - we were going to book a Caribbean cruise for late March but, with Zika still a concern decided to back off since we have so much invested in this IVF process... for us it wasn't worth the risk or the fear of exposure (even though it's lower risk during the Spring because temps are lower and mosquitoes are more dormant.) Just food for thought....


----------



## dbrbernie

Hmm I'd worry about zika? Ask your doc but CDC says if pregnant should not travel to Bahamas.
I have been going crazy wanting to visit my grandmother in PR but won't go till after a baby.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Ladies could I ask those who had down reg with suprecur, did you have a delay in your af starting? 

I'm feeling sicky, a bit dizzy and tired and bloated too. Breasts are so sore I can't wear a normal bra either. My af is due today but I normally have spotting days leading up to it and so far zero spotting. Hoping it doesn't start too late as this will delay my stims


----------



## scoobybeans

paislee- Go, snowbaby, go!:cold:

lana- Really hope that cyst resolves. I think it's good to go with your gut when it comes to all of this. If the timing feels right, just go for it. My insomnia from BCP seems to have resolved, yay! Still having insane dreams but they've been kind of fun lol.

db- Good luck with your ER this morning! I hope they get all 6 and more!

bombo- I selfishly want you to POAS because I want to know lol. But again, I think just go with your gut and do it when the time feels right like star said.

dancing- 15 eggs is amazing! When will you get your fertilization report?

AFM, spoke to my RE yesterday. She'd been talking about splitting our eggs 1/2 IVF & 1/2 ICSI, which is a great diagnostic tool for our situation where we're "unexplained". But since this is our only shot and I'm not likely to have too many eggs, I told her we want to go all in with ICSI. She agreed that's a good call for us.

I have the worst freaking cold right now, ughhhhhhh. :sleep:


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby I'm so glad you're insomnia resolved. As long as they're nice dreams and not horrid ones then yay! All in with ICSI sounds good. I didn't want to do ICSI at first but my clinic explained why it would benefit us so I'm doing ICSI too  

I'm cramping like mad and have so much bloating so how come no period yet. Darn periods!


----------



## dbrbernie

Lana- I don't have experience with that med. Hopefully AF soon! I did BCP for set time then started. I didn't have to wait for AF. I can remember if you told us but do you know what your protocol will be? 

Beneath- how are you doing? You are in a natural TWW, right? When do you test?

Scooby- haha insane funny dreams. I had one that the embryos were spider plants(houseplant) and I saw two together so I was like, ok i'll split these two and get an extra embryo. 
My RE said today that he likes to go 1/2 and 1/2 but his cut off is 6 eggs. So 6 eggs he would do 3 ICSI, 3 natural but less than 6 he goes all ICSI. Since I got 5 he is going all ICSI. Yuck on the cold! Feel better! 

AFM- We got 5! Right before the retrieval the RE goes "we are going to get something from 0-6 today." Of course I didn't like hearing that 0 was a possibility! I am happy with 5. He said he got both big follies, both medium and one of the small ones. I ended up asleep the whole time, I thought I would be more lightly sedated but sleeping worked for me! They are going to call tomorrow with fertilization results and then said not again until Monday. RE said they do not do any 3 day transfers anymore. 5-day transfer will be Tuesday if all goes well. I'm loving this heating pad, Percocet and couch right now. Love and baby dust to all! oxox


----------



## Bombo87

Lol Scooby I still haven't purchased any in the hopes of delaying it for as long as I can! I had mild cramps and pulls 4dp5dt and I pray they're snuggling in, lighter ones last night and much lighter one time today (5dp5dt) - I'm very huffy and puffy and just tired these days and I'm eating more than I ever have like literal stuff my face mode, DH is terrified ha ha. I just pray they're all good signs, I'll give it one day or more before I purchase a test, DH warned me not to, such bad luck with them but we'll see! 

Glad you're having better dreams Too! I'd go with all ICSI too for better chances. Good luck hunni! Load up on vitamins lemon lime ginger honey the works, don't worry my worst cough as in EVER was ET on my first IVF with DS! Sometimes a hiccup is not such a bad thing.


----------



## Bombo87

Great news Db! I hope they all fertilise! Rest up and enjoy some good movies and snacks! Hope they call you with great news!


----------



## Bombo87

Lana Farrell said:


> Scooby I'm so glad you're insomnia resolved. As long as they're nice dreams and not horrid ones then yay! All in with ICSI sounds good. I didn't want to do ICSI at first but my clinic explained why it would benefit us so I'm doing ICSI too
> 
> I'm cramping like mad and have so much bloating so how come no period yet. Darn periods!

Go for a run Lana, or just jumping jacks and jump squats, AF is nasty like that, stalls when most needed!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Out of the 15 eggs 9 were mature. All 9 of them fertilized. Doctor is very happy how well things are looking. My clinic does not do anymore checks until day 5 Monday on transfer. So pray that my embies grow. Wish I could have more updates but I understand best leave them alone


----------



## Lana Farrell

Wow ladies this is all so exciting. 

Db thank you. I've since researched it and apparently it can delay af by a week or two. Would have been nice for the heads up from the clinic. Horay! For your 5 eggs and grow grow little blasts! Good luck

Bombo those cramps and pulls you described sound hopeful! Omg you could be testing tomorrow yikes :-D i will be doing some gentle excersise over next few days to try and relax myself to encourage af hopefully 

Dancing, 9 fertilising is amazing. Hoping they all reach that vital day 5 stage for you x


----------



## beneathmywing

Scooby -- I would go all ISCI too.. don't want to risk it! Feel better, love.

Lana -- Hope AF shows for you!!

Dbrbernie -- I'm okay, hun. yes.. testing day is next Friday. Yay for the 5!!!! Can't wait to hear fert report! 

Dancing -- WOO! Great fert rate :dance:


----------



## ARKHUNE

Hey ladies I wanted to join in :)

Husband Had failed vas reversal 12/5/2015

Decided to go for IVF

2/8/2017 - egg retrieval, 13 eggs, 9 fertilized, 4 made it to day 5 with ICSI
2/13/2017 - fresh transfer of one 4AA Blast. 

2/16/2017 = nervous wreck. 

For the last two days after retrieval I was in a good bit of pain due to minor OHSS. I luckily overcame before transfer time. 
No fertility issues besides not being able to get to DH swimmers so we are hoping for the best. I am 26 and praying we get our positive.


----------



## tiffttc

Hiya everyone just a quick update from me I had my first scan this morning to check how my eggs are growing iam day 8 of stims today and I have overall 11 leading eggs growing I think I have something like 2 14s 3 12s 2 10s 2 8s and 1 size 7 and my doctor said the lining of my womb looks perfect and there really happy with my hormone levels so iam super happy with this good news so I have to go bk Saturday for another scan so if all is going well I should be having my er Wednesday 

Arkhune- welcome Hun I really hope you get your bfp there isn't much between us in age iam 24 next month your young and I have very good hopes for you Hun I got my bfp on my first ivf and I have ds from that :thumbup:

Dancing- great fertilisation report grow embies grow :dust:

Db- glad you got through er and you slept through it my clinic only lightly sudate you and you can totally feel everything not something iam looking forward to I can't wait to hear your fert report :dust:


----------



## dancingnurse2

That is great tiff. Grow follies grow!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thank you Tiffttc! 
I am certainly nervous. How many embies did you transfer your first round?
Our Doc would not budge on doing more than one single embryo with my age.


----------



## Bombo87

Welcome Arkhune! I was 26 on my first and I had to beg for two embies lol but because of low AMH RE agreed and one took! Praying you get your BFP! When is test date and are you planning to POAS? 

Great numbers Tiff! Keep growing follies !! 

Dancing those little warriors will do great! Soon you'll be PUPO dear! 

I'm still holding off testing eek terrified, good luck everyone! Hope you all have a fabulous weekend


----------



## star25

Welcome ark and good luck!

Tiff, all sounds great for you yay!

Bomb, so excited for you, any symptoms?


----------



## star25

Well done db and dancing! When are transfers? 

Afm, day 29 and awaiting af, story of my life!


----------



## tiffttc

ARKHUNE said:


> Thank you Tiffttc!
> I am certainly nervous. How many embies did you transfer your first round?
> Our Doc would not budge on doing more than one single embryo with my age.

We only transferred 1 embryo it was a day 5 transfer they also wouldn't hear of transferring anymore because of my age but at ec I had 12 eggs 6 fertilised and only 1 made it to day 5 so I didn't have anything to freeze but it only takes one I've had two failed cycles since and on my last failed cycle they transferred 2 embryos and it didn't work so I will be pushing for 2 again this time


----------



## Lana Farrell

Welcome Ark, and good luck. Sounds fantastic so far. Fingers crossed

Really good update from your scan tiff. Not long till retrieval now for you! 

Bombo you are made of steel lol

Star, me too waiting for af. I feel like af will start every day but it doesn't grrr. We are getting there slowly. 

I've gained 3lbs since starting down reg. not too happy tbh. Haven't been over eating. Ahh well. I do feel like a balloon. It hurts on and off where my cyst is, I pray it's not growing more :-(


----------



## ARKHUNE

POAS this morning and it is stark white. Got a little gung ho but I've seen so many people getting positives on the 4th day &#128532; Keeping fingers crossed still


----------



## Bombo87

Today just tired Star, sleepy and moody, no more cramps, I can't symptom spot anymore hormones mimick it all it's frustrating lol 

I'm trying to convince DH Lana but no such luck lol 

It's def early Ark, I'm 6dp5dt and I still think it's early, I'll be googling earliest day for a clear line not a faint one lol


----------



## ARKHUNE

Yes I think it is early. I tested 4dp5dt my beta is next Wednesday


----------



## Bombo87

Mine is scheduled for Thursday, I reckon I can check Tuesday or Wednesday though 

I just wanna know *weeeeeeping* 

I had a Mexican lunch and I ate sooo much, the next thing I know I'm craving French fries and it's just not like me to eat this much! I ate the fries out of anxiety and now I want cake .... This wait is going to kill me


----------



## ARKHUNE

Totally know what you mean. My poor DH must think I'm insane lol. I told him I had joined up on a website forum to help and he just laughs. I told him it helps more than he knows! I'm sure all of you can agree. Hoping for all of us and our BFP!!! I did not do an hcg trigger due to being worried about ohss.. so I know if I get a positive it's the real deal. So much to think about and so many things are different between everyone lol. Oh man.. baby dust to all


----------



## Bombo87

lol exactly the same with DH Ark! It certainly helps ALOT! So grateful for this forum!


----------



## dbrbernie

Ark- Welcome! So glad you joined us! Yes, DHs don't understand! I am only transferring 1 also.

Bombo- you are tough! I'd be testing every day! POAS addict

Dancing- excellent! Only 2 1/2 more days till your transfer! Are you going crazy or staying relaxed waiting?

Tiff- yes they told me it would be light sedation so I was surprised I slept the whole time! I figured I would still hear everything just maybe not feel things... oh well I liked being out of loop! I hope your scan goes well tomorrow!

Afm- RE called with fertilization report! Out of 5 eggs, I had 3 which were mature. All 3 fertilized! He said that was good that 100% of mature eggs fertilized but also said it isn't an indication of how they are going to continue. Fingers crossed they keep growing! I know 3 is a low number so I'm just trying to stay positive that they continue to day 5. He does not do any 3 day transfers. RE said they will call on Monday to set up a Tuesday transfer but I will not get any updates before that. Anyone have experience with low number of embies and positive outcome? I also just had my first accupuncture treatment. It felt great. 
oxoxo everyone


----------



## PaisleeHeart

DBR- Good luck! It only takes 1 and you have 3!! I have a friend doing IVF a day behind me and she had 21 eggs and 17 fertilize... I had 10 and 6 fertilize - she ended up with 2 day 5 and I ended up with 2 day 5 (only one made it to freeze), my point is that it's not quantity it's definitely quality! Stay optimistic!

How is everyone else doing?? I am waiting out this weekend for our PGS results early next week.... time is going by sooooooooooo slow!! It's a week after my ER (after 9 days stims and estrogen was over 3K at trigger) and I'm still feeling dopey and tired. Has anyone else taken some time to recover??


----------



## dancingnurse2

DB I have moments were I am freaking out because I want to know how they are then times I feel calm. Congratulations on all three! Lol hormones do not help. Anyone else doing the PIO injections? Ouch


----------



## angielude

I'm doing the suppositories and I just told my mom I wish I was doing the injections. These things are a nasty mess. I've done the injections before, and it wasn't bad for me. Although I must say I don't have as many side effects with suppositories as injections.

Our one embryo they were watching to possibly freeze didn't make it; so hopefully the two we put in take. I see we have several testing next week! Mine is Friday. I'm praying we all get our BFP. This wait is insane. I have company this weekend though because it's my baby girls third birthday party tomorrow. Hopefully that will help time pass quickly.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Db That's great, hope they do keep growing into beautiful blasts for you. Do you know why they don't do the 3 day transfer? 

Paislee that's comforting to know your friend had more eggs collected but then you both ended up with same amount of blasts. 

Angie, can I ask what suppositories they are? For progesterone? Hope your little girl has a lovely 3rd birthday! I honestly don't mind putting these injections in at all. I think I'd choose injections over suppositories for sure. It's just the side effects of bloatedness and fatigue and weight gain that suck a little. 

I was emotional yesterday, as I feel robbed of my left ovary and all those follies. Last September cyst was only 1cm and my follicles were still there on left one. Shocked it's grown to 4cm in a month!. I have pain where the endometrioma cyst is and I fear its growing bigger. Feeling a bit uneasy at the idea of a just the one egg with not many follicles.

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok xxx


----------



## dancingnurse2

Today's PIO injection was much better having my husband do it in my butt. I have been doing them myself in thigh, which was very painful.


----------



## dbrbernie

Lana Farrell said:


> Db That's great, hope they do keep growing into beautiful blasts for you. Do you know why they don't do the 3 day transfer?
> 
> Paislee that's comforting to know your friend had more eggs collected but then you both ended up with same amount of blasts.
> 
> Angie, can I ask what suppositories they are? For progesterone? Hope your little girl has a lovely 3rd birthday! I honestly don't mind putting these injections in at all. I think I'd choose injections over suppositories for sure. It's just the side effects of bloatedness and fatigue and weight gain that suck a little.
> 
> I was emotional yesterday, as I feel robbed of my left ovary and all those follies. Last September cyst was only 1cm and my follicles were still there on left one. Shocked it's grown to 4cm in a month!. I have pain where the endometrioma cyst is and I fear its growing bigger. Feeling a bit uneasy at the idea of a just the one egg with not many follicles.
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are ok xxx

My RE used to do both 3 and 5 day transfers but stopped doing 3. He said an embryo likely to implant and be an ongoing pregnancy should be able to make it to blastocyst. He also said at day 3 naturally the embryo is not in the uterus, a day 3 does not want to be in uterus it is in the tube and gets to uterus at day 5. So it's best for embryo to go in uterus at the time it is supposed to get there. 

I looked this up and apparently in the past it was better for some 3day because the labs had trouble supporting embryos to 5 day. Now that the media they grow in are more advanced, better for 5 day. 

I hope my 3 guys make it!

Dancing- glad the shots were better jn your butt! I have crinone a prog gel 1x/day. It is ok. 

Angie- yes hopefully family will distract you!

Lana- ugh! Can that cyst just go away already!!

Bombo and Ark- Test! lol 

Paislee- thank you for the encouragement! I hope your PGS test comes out well! I'm ok after the stimms but I've been taking it easy, not fully myself yet. 

oxox everyone


----------



## Lana Farrell

Wow thanks for explaining that db it does make sense to me now. I guess IVF is advancing so fast. 

Has anyone heard of a clinic allowing two day 5 transferred? Or do they only sometimes allow more than 1 when its a day 3? 
A part of me really wants two put back! I'm sure my clinic said they wouldn't allow this though.


----------



## dbrbernie

Lana- My RE uses the recommendations from American Society of Reproductive Medicine where # transfered determined by age and whether favorable outcome predicted. How old are you?


----------



## tiffttc

Heya girls I hope everyone is well and good luck to the girls that's testing next week eek so exciting!! 

Afm- I had my ultrasound this morning and my eggs are from 16s to 19s I tink I have 10 altogether so they want me to take one more injection tonight to grow them on a bit more because iam doing icsi so I trigger tomorrow night and ec is Tuesday morning at 9am iam so happy, anxious and nervous all at the same time


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Y'all! I am sooooo upset! I got an email from the PGS lab this morning that confirmed my results had been released to my RE YESTERDAY!!!! It was a really quick 2 day turnaround but we only had 1 so, it makes sense. But, now I am sitting here on Saturday with no way to reach my clinic till Monday.............. I am irritated that the RE didn't call with the result, why keep me in suspense any longer than necessary. We pay them so much for all of these treatments and tests, we should be getting immediate attention. How am I going to last till Monday??? UGH!!!!!

Lana- my friend (who is 38) just transferred two blasts. I do think it depends on age but, it is done.... I would be leary of transferring two unless I was ready for twins (which I wouldn't be, lol!)


----------



## Lana Farrell

Ah I think that'll be why. I'm 29. Mine keep saying I'm so young so we should have great results... I'm seriously not feeling that at all. Mind you, they said that before they saw the huge cyst. I got it wrong my cyst grew from 1cm to 5cm in 3 weeks!!! I'm scared I've been advised to check for ca125. My endometriosis is everywhere in my pelvis so I'm scared my quality of eggs isn't great. 
Thank you db and paislee, I'd say hell yes to twins. That way my family would be complete and I could have my bits taken out as I can't take the constant agony and swelling much more. I'm going to ask my clinic if there's a chance they may put back 2 (if I was lucky enough to have blasts), they'll probably look at me like I'm crazy. 

That's very irritating that they had the results yesterday and didn't bother to tell you. Especially as you're paying through the nose for all this! I think it will be good news, that's why they're so relaxed (or lazy!!!) 

Tiff sounds like its going amazingly  yay


----------



## dancingnurse2

Yay Tiff great sizes!


----------



## Bombo87

Db - 3 is great I hope they all get to day 5! I've always had a small number - quality over quantity friend! I was telling DH yesterday that funny enough our weakest two transferred on day 2 (for fear they won't make it longer) BOTH took but lost one very early. I'm still holding up from testing - too terrified! 

Angie - Happy birthday to your little one! Hope you had a lovely weekend. I agree they are a horrible mess I can't wait to be done with them and move to phase 2! 

Lana - Cysts suck! I hope it just starts to go away ;( How are you doing? I have three day 5 embies in now, I think it comes down to the case and your IVF history, I don't think they'd do that for a first time IVF. 

Tiff - That sounds great! Good luck with ER!! Almost there huN! 

Paislee I'd be furious!!! They should know better! We're already so pumped with hormones and extremely emotional of course we want to know ASAP! My hope is that it's all good and they got lazy (not an excuse though grrr) 

AFM - Going CRAZY but refusing to test. I had to take a premulot injection yesterday just as a precaution and being at the hospital I walked into the pharmacy asked for a test and changed my mind and walked out. I had a horrible night 7 days post, just started to loose hope, today is better but I'll do my best to wait! I asked my dr if I could get my Beta done earlier and he won't budge on Thursday ... I know he wants to avoid the chemical hassle god forbid, I'm just anxious.

Arkh are you testing soon?


----------



## angielude

I believe the suppositories I'm taking is call Prometrin.


----------



## Bombo87

angielude said:


> I believe the suppositories I'm taking is call Prometrin.

Mine is Endometrin - any idea what the difference is? I thought they were all the same ones lol mine are 100mg 3x a day


----------



## star25

Db, my friends had 3 fertilise, 2 didn't make it and one is there 3 month baby boy after a 2 day transfer and 4 days of heavy bleeding after transfer! Your 3 have every chance lovely 

Paislee, arghh how they can not tell you your results! I'm thinking good too, no panic 

Angie, bomb ark, you all have so much will power! I cave after 4 days haha! I don't believe anything I see until the first scan, although a positive is amazing, that first scan is what I really want to hurry up and arrive! 
Well actually I'd take af hurrying up and arriving I want to start!!


----------



## Bombo87

I'm going crazy Star and I can't get myself off google -.- 

I'm sooo very hopeful but also terrified of disappointment, Dh reckons we can go for blood test on Tuesday or Wednesday but honestly I can't even sit still at work I'm just far too anxious and irritated. They say work keeps you busy I disagree, I have a computer staring at me and google to freak me out one second and calm me down the next! 

No symptoms at all today other than just wanting to snuggle in bed and do nothing... Edit - And the fact that I have no nails left ... Anxiety made me bite them all.


----------



## Quindalyn

Hi! Everyone I'm 6dp5dt and shocked. 





Spoiler
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2428579-do-you-see-too.html


----------



## star25

That's why I test bomb, I'm far too weak to wait hahaha 

Quin, congratulations, looks great!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Quindalyn said:


> Hi! Everyone I'm 6dp5dt and shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2428579-do-you-see-too.html

Can definitely see those lines, amazing. Congratulations!

What symptoms do you have?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Bombo I'm in some pain where my left ovary is. I don't think I'm meant to be getting overy pain/twinges during down reg? I'm only 5 days in. I have my next scan 27th for baselines and to start stimms but I'm not sure if I will go ahead yet. Depends what we find. I just wanna do this and not delay any longer!

How have you not tested yet?! Do you want to wait for the blood test before you do a test?


----------



## Bombo87

Congratulations Quinn! That's def a BFP! When do you go in for beta? 

I just feel like I'm jinxed with the stick and I'm trying to wait t out till the blood test! I don't know I reckon I'll just end up doing the blood test earlier than scheduled for 

Lana during the process I felt my ovaries were heavy but no actual pain just a heavy bloaty feeling, rest as much as possible and go with your gut feeling 

I started to feel some cramps again and I'm absolutely terrified


----------



## Bombo87

I think you're strong Star! I'm the weakling terrified from that stick hahahaha it scares me!!


----------



## ARKHUNE

I poas althis morning at 6dp5dt and got a bfn. A little disheartening. My beta is on Wednesday. Praying so hard for our bfp. We had one single transfer of a grade 4AA blastocyst. We were able to freeze 3 after fertilizing them all with Icsi. Just a background for anyone lol. Baby dust ladies. &#128553;


----------



## dbrbernie

Quindalyn- OMG! looking good! 

Tiff- getting so close!

Paislee- how can they keep you hanging!! I hope they call early tomorrow or would you call them?

Lana- At age 29 for blastocyst the guidelines my RE would go is limit is 1 if listed as "favorable" or limit is 2 if not. Is your RE adamant about 1? Yes we told RE we would be fine with twins also but we are inly doing single transfer. 

Bombo you are so strong! At the end of the year I had some HSA money I needed to spend so I bought 3 boxes of tests. Along with the internet cheapies I have I am in possession of:
20 ICs
6 FRERs
3 Clear blue digital
By "chemical hassle" you mean initial positive then negative from chemical? Over here I think they retest 2 days later.
And you are so right! Google is helpful and not all at once!

Star- thank you for the encouragement! Yes, I'm trying to remind myself that they each individually have their own chance but its just tough when you see people start with 15 and then day by day go down until they only have a few. So I wonder how I could have a chance?

Ark- hang in there! 6dp5dt is on the early side to see bfp. I read that 9dp5dt is more accurate (though even still there are later bfps)


----------



## dancingnurse2

So kind of freaking out. My original medication list from RE said 100mg/1ml of PIO. Then just looked at one paper from retrieval day and it says 50mg/1/2ml. I am hoping that 4 days if not correct will not harm anything. On positive note I find out in morning how many blasts I have and transfer is at 1115!


----------



## angielude

Bombo- mine are Endometrin too, don't know why I said Prometrin. I only take mine two times a day. It's horrible! Lol.

Right now I'm laying in the bed with a terrible headache I've had for a couple hours. Just wonder if it comes from them?

Couple more days to test day. Besides headaches, some other symptoms have been light cramping here and there that started Friday, tired, hungry, and a little nausea if I didn't eat when I got hungry. So we will see is it progesterone or baby!


----------



## Quindalyn

Lana Farrell said:


> Quindalyn said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Everyone I'm 6dp5dt and shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2428579-do-you-see-too.html
> 
> 
> Can definitely see those lines, amazing. Congratulations!
> 
> What symptoms do you have?Click to expand...

My symptoms were- 1dpt I had one sharp cramp and then after that insomnia, hot flashes, increased appetite and frequent urination.I attributed all the symptoms to the PiO until yesterday when I caught a whiff of the garbage disposal and almost threw up, and I tested to prove to myself that it was the PiO... I was wrong in the best way.


----------



## Bombo87

Dancing - I'm sure it'll be fine, I'm still guilty of messing up some meds, I have a massive bag of them and honestly I doubt that's the determining factor. & YAY on transfer!!

Db - Yes exactly, a small rise and fall god forbid in beta numbers. My first IVF first beta was 19-25 and I was terrified and had to wait and re test etc so I'm praying for a positive and a good beta. 9dp5dt and still not testing ;/ shocked myself! Wish I had some of your tests now haha 

Angie I've had the headaches come and go too, we just pray they are sticky bean symptoms 

Is it too early for a beta? I've been asking myself over and over again


----------



## star25

Dancing, my friend didn't take any progesterone for a few days or a week as she had 4 days of heavy bleeding and what she thought was a negative on otd her and boy is perfect x don't panic 

Bomb, I think you would be all good for a beta!


----------



## star25

I barely had symptoms with dd, 1 wave of nausea 4dp5dt and light cramps 2 days after that good luck ladies!!


----------



## Bombo87

This morning when I used the endometrin I noticed a tiny tiny spec of brown pink dishcharge on the applicator and I ignored it, then at work I found a tiny spec on my pad and full freak out mode. Nothing when I wipe but I'm literally freaking out. 

My dr still thinks is too early for beta but I'm Going for beta I can't handle the stress any longer... praying every second


----------



## Bombo87

Beta 1 ;( 
Devastated ...


----------



## dancingnurse2

Oh B I hope it is just because it is to early.


----------



## scoobybeans

lana- I hope the pain you're feeling is the cyst going away on its own. Are you still waiting for AF? Good luck at your baselines next week! I'm sorry about the endo, that really sucks. I have something called primary dysmenorrhea which is basically just excruciating cramps when you get AF (diagnosed at 13 years old, ugh). The only thing that "cures" it is birth control pills, which obviously you can't take when you're TTC. So I can totally relate to being sick of the constant pain.

db- Your spider plant dream was crazy lol. That's interesting that your RE doesn't do day 3 transfers. My RE's office was just saying they've made a lot of improvements to the culture that they use, and that they've recently found out it's not a good idea to check on the embies every day. FX your 3 embies are growing well and best of luck on your transfer today!

bombo- I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: That's not the news I was hoping to hear for you.

dancing- I hope you get really great news today and good luck with your transfer today!

beneath- I hope you shock all of your doctors and get your BFP this week! I have everything crossed for you hun.

tiff- 10 is amazing! Best of luck tomorrow!!

star- Are you still waiting for AF? Wear white pants, she'll come ;)

Ark- Welcome to the group :) 6dpt is still very early!

angie- Good luck on Friday! I hope you're able to keep your mind off of everything this week.

paislee- I'm sorry your RE didn't let you know your results immediately. I'd be very upset too! FX your embie is perfect and you can do FET soon!

quin- Congratulations!!! I think you're our first positive on here, woot! How many embies did you transfer? When will you go for betas?

AFM, I got my schedule. I'll be on BCP for one more week and starting stims on 3/3. Estimated retrieval will be the week of 3/12. I can't believe this is finally about to happen!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Bombo- big hugs to you... I so wish you had a better result today.


----------



## ARKHUNE

POAS 7dp5dt and still a BFN. Beta is in two days. Keeping my hopes up but ready for anything the best I can be. Boobs are a little tender still but I am not sure if that's from the patch and endometrin pills. eeekk Why is this so rough lol. 

The only thing I have really notice this morning is maybe a little light headed or dizzy, but I am taking that with a grain of salt. Thinking its my mind playing tricks on me. 

Praying for everyone and the results our hearts so desperately desire.


----------



## Bombo87

Thank you ladies, still trying to accept this. I think 1 is far too low for hope. 

Good luck to you ladies I hope you get your BFPs, no easy journey and I wouldn't wish it on anyone

Afm I tried my best to give DS a sibling and now back to trying naturally. I can't afford more attempts and my ovaries are weak as is. 

Thank you for the support! I hope to check back and find BFPs!


----------



## dbrbernie

Oh man Bombo! I'm hoping so hard for you!! I hope it's just too early. Doc did say was too early, right? 

Ark- ok hang in there! Yes with the meds its hard to tell whats what.

Paislee- did you hear anything yet?

Quin- did you test again?


----------



## dancingnurse2

Transferred 4AA grade. We have 4 to freeze grade 4AB.


----------



## beneathmywing

Woooo!! Great news


----------



## PaisleeHeart

We have the PGS result on our 1 frozen blast (my snow baby)!!!! It is NORMAL!!! I am so shocked! PTL we are still in the game!! Thanks for the positive vibes ladies! Now I move on to FET. AF showed today so I guess I'll start my PIO soon!?

Dancing- sounds very promising!! Congrats!
Hugs to all!!


----------



## dancingnurse2

That is great PH.


----------



## beneathmywing

PaisleeHeart said:


> We have the PGS result on our 1 frozen blast (my snow baby)!!!! It is NORMAL!!! I am so shocked! PTL we are still in the game!! Thanks for the positive vibes ladies! Now I move on to FET. AF showed today so I guess I'll start my PIO soon!?
> 
> Dancing- sounds very promising!! Congrats!
> Hugs to all!!


Yayayayayay! That's awesome!


----------



## dbrbernie

Oh man Bombo! I'm hoping so hard for you!! I hope it's just too early. Doc did say was too early, right? 

Ark- ok hang in there! Yes with the meds its hard to tell whats what.

Paislee- did you hear anything yet?

Quin- did you test again?


----------



## Lana Farrell

So sorry Bombo is there a possibility it's still too early? 

Scooby that's really gone fast! I have a provisional date for 13 March for egg collection one day after you! I feel for you having that, sounds excruciating. I was so much better whilst I was on the pill too. My endo and cyst seems to have gotten worse since coming off it! And each month I know the endo grows whilst ttc. Let's pray for bfps and then we will have 9 months pain free hopefully.

Paislee happy it's good news for you 

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## dancingnurse2

I just got the results from blood work. My estrogen level dropped by 50%. My nurse said it was still at minimum level but they want to increase my estradiol with one vaginally. I hope this doesn't hurt my embie being low.


----------



## angielude

So today I am 8dp 3dt, and earlier this afternoon I felt a cramp and sting feeling. When I went to the restroom about a half hour later when I wiped I saw light pink blood on the toilet paper. It seemed like a good bit, but I haven't had anything since then. I really hope I'm not out this early! Supposed to test Friday.


----------



## ARKHUNE

angielude - prayers are with you!!!

On your IVF #2 did you go full term? And also how many embies did you transfer?


----------



## beneathmywing

Angie -- could be implantation spotting!! fx!


----------



## Quindalyn

I just got my Beta results back and it's 54.3 at 7dpt which my Dr. said was good!!! I go back on Weds. FX'd for doubling!

Scooby- I transferred one 3BC grade embryo with assisted hatching.

Angie- That's what my implantation cramp felt like! I didn't have the bleeding but I remember it because it was sharp and sudden.


----------



## beneathmywing

Quin -- Congrats!!! great news :dance:


----------



## beneathmywing

scoobybeans said:


> lana- I hope the pain you're feeling is the cyst going away on its own. Are you still waiting for AF? Good luck at your baselines next week! I'm sorry about the endo, that really sucks. I have something called primary dysmenorrhea which is basically just excruciating cramps when you get AF (diagnosed at 13 years old, ugh). The only thing that "cures" it is birth control pills, which obviously you can't take when you're TTC. So I can totally relate to being sick of the constant pain.
> 
> db- Your spider plant dream was crazy lol. That's interesting that your RE doesn't do day 3 transfers. My RE's office was just saying they've made a lot of improvements to the culture that they use, and that they've recently found out it's not a good idea to check on the embies every day. FX your 3 embies are growing well and best of luck on your transfer today!
> 
> bombo- I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: That's not the news I was hoping to hear for you.
> 
> dancing- I hope you get really great news today and good luck with your transfer today!
> 
> beneath- I hope you shock all of your doctors and get your BFP this week! I have everything crossed for you hun.
> 
> tiff- 10 is amazing! Best of luck tomorrow!!
> 
> star- Are you still waiting for AF? Wear white pants, she'll come ;)
> 
> Ark- Welcome to the group :) 6dpt is still very early!
> 
> angie- Good luck on Friday! I hope you're able to keep your mind off of everything this week.
> 
> paislee- I'm sorry your RE didn't let you know your results immediately. I'd be very upset too! FX your embie is perfect and you can do FET soon!
> 
> quin- Congratulations!!! I think you're our first positive on here, woot! How many embies did you transfer? When will you go for betas?
> 
> AFM, I got my schedule. I'll be on BCP for one more week and starting stims on 3/3. Estimated retrieval will be the week of 3/12. I can't believe this is finally about to happen!



I wish! I tested today at 10dpo, BFN.. :wacko:


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Beneath- 10dpo doesn't mean you're out! I'm still pulling for you!!:thumbup:

Quin- That's wonderful! Keep going!!:happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

PaisleeHeart said:


> Beneath- 10dpo doesn't mean you're out! I'm still pulling for you!!:thumbup:
> 
> Quin- That's wonderful! Keep going!!:happydance:

yeah, I know.. but someone once said them getting pregnant naturally was like nailing jello to a tree.. I can relate lol :wacko:


----------



## angielude

Ark- IVF #2 went full term plus two weeks, lol. We transferred two 3 day embryos on that IVF as well. I did not have implantation bleeding on that one though.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Beneath- That saying is so relatable! 

FET ladies- what was your protocol/timing before transfer? I have very little information on what to expect and what time frame I am looking at and I would like to have an idea sooner than later for work scheduling.... I expected a call from my RE with more info today but, never got one. Story of my life with this office. UGH!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Quindalyn - did you do a hpt prior to beta? If so what was your result. I'm getting nervous. I transferred one 4AA blast and tested this morning which was 7dt5dt transfer and got a negative. Hoping for hope


----------



## Quindalyn

ARKHUNE said:


> Quindalyn - did you do a hpt prior to beta? If so what was your result. I'm getting nervous. I transferred one 4AA blast and tested this morning which was 7dt5dt transfer and got a negative. Hoping for hope

Hi! Arkhune. I had originally planned to wait until 9dpt to test because it can take a day or two for the embryo to hatch and my embryo was a 3BC so I figured even with the assisted hatching it would need the extra time. I ended up testing 5dpt because the smell from my garbage disposal almost made me vomit and I was trying to convince myself that it was just a side effect of the PiO. The first cheapy had a VERY faint line, so I took a bunch more cheapies and a FRER it had a very faint line. My RE said that most people can get a positive test 9-10dpt and he doesn't schedule betas until 11-12dpt. Currently because of my early positive one of my worries is twins, since AH does increase that. 

I found this helpful-
https://www.babble.com/pregnancy/the-story-of-what-happens-after-an-embryo-transfer/


----------



## Lana Farrell

Just for added info on when we can get bfps... With my son I tested at 12dpo and got a barely there line. So I personally think even at 10dpo or sometimes later it can still turn out to be a late bloomer xxx


----------



## tiffttc

Heya girls just a quick update from me as iam still really tired I had my ec this morning and they got 13 eggs so iam nervously waiting for my fertilisation report in the morning I hope everyone is well


----------



## scoobybeans

dancing- 4 frosties is awesome. I'm sure the E2 will get sorted out. Good luck with your 4AA!

paislee- That's wonderful news!!! So you're going right into an FET right?

lana- It hasn't felt fast lol. My ER will probably be later that week but we should be within a few days of each other. 9 months pain free would be a nice side benefit to pregnancy for sure.

angie- That could definitely be implantation! FX for you!

quin- That's great news. Best of luck with your beta tomorrow! We're doing assisted hatching too. I think it's only a 1-2% higher chance of twins so that's quite low.

beneath- Grrrr, stupid BFN. So it's straight into another cycle for you then, right? LMAO at nailing Jell-O to a tree!!! That's so accurate.

tiff- Hooray on 13 eggs!!! Rest up and I hope you get wonderful news tomorrow.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Good luck tiff ! That a great egg collection


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby! It didn't feel fast for me at first but now injections have begun I feel things are starting to take motion. I hope it all starts to speed up now for you. I feel like the back runner in our group of an IVF race lol I've got fingers crossed everything goes smoothly so we aren't even more behind everyone 

And btw I did start af so happy. Having serious twinges at both ovaries but mainly my dodgy left one hoping it's not any evil cysts


----------



## dbrbernie

Tiff- excellent ec! Get some nice naps in today. 

I go in for transfer in 2 hours, trying to do last minute things around the house. I went to make my wheat grass mixed with pomegrante and cranberry and loosened the cranberry top and forgot then shook vigorously! Cranberry all over the kitchen! 

Lana- when do you go for scan? Yes, I hope not evil cyst lol


----------



## ARKHUNE

Morning ladies.
8dp5dt and we are still getting negative results. 

I don't know how much more bad news we can take. Moved my beta test to this afternoon but still will not have results until tomorrow. 

My question is if it failed why.. 
Doctor gave us a great chance. 26, perfect everything, even down to our blast. 
I suppose all in God's timing right... :(


----------



## dbrbernie

Ark- Oh grrr I hope its just early hon!

I had transfer today of one 3bb blastocyst! One arrested after day 3 and another is an early blast they are watching to freeze tomorrow. RE said take it easy, pretend you are snowed in. Beta is week from Thursday so I guess I'm in the crazy nervewracking 2ww of ivf. 

oxox everyone


----------



## tiffttc

Ark- iam so sorry to hear Iam hoping it's just a little early and you could just have a late implanter 

Db- congrats on being pupo I hope the time passes fast for you rest up fx'd for you


----------



## dancingnurse2

Tiff- that is awesome! How you get great fertility rate.

DB- congratulations on being PUPO. Now we wait. I hope our tww goes quick


----------



## star25

So much to keep up with! 

Ark and bomb I am sorry about the current negatives but really praying things change for you both, big hugs 

Scooby, I am still waiting for af, if doesn't show this week will start provers to get things going, just a pain as have to have a scan first and the clinic is a bit of a journey car/ferry/car all for a 30 second scan! Have no feelings of af though so it's not looking likely

Good luck to all will have a proper read soon but sou ds like you are well, just tired after work!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thanks ladies, 
the uplifting words help and give hope where there is none at the moment. 
Its so hard emotionally and financially. My IVF cord. said well honey if it didn't work we will just try again...
I try to not smirk as I'm thinking ya and killing my savings lol. 
OH WELL 
money is no object when being blessed with our miracle. 


PRAYING FOR OUR BFP's 
we can do this girls.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Bombo and Ark - Hugs to you both! Wishing you had better news today... but, don't give up hope for better days!:flower:

I am having a roller coaster week myself - yesterday I was so happy that our PGS was normal on our 1 frozen blast but, tonight I'm feeling so low since learning that normal embryo is graded a 4CB. My heart has sunk and I just don't know if I am supposed to push on with hope or not........ Any uplifting stories of C grade blasts that you could share?? I know they say ugly embryos can still make pretty babies but, I just don't know how true that is........ I am worried we may lose this one and only while thawing or that it won't go on to implant or worse. I have to wait till Friday to speak with my RE about all of this because she is on leave till then :nope:


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana -- Yay for AF! 

Dbrbernie -- Happy transfer day! You're PUPO! Congrats :dance: 

ARKHUNE -- Sorry about the negatives, love. Hope you get a surprise with beta <3

Tiff -- Awesome!! Can't wait to hear your fert report!

Star -- Where is AF?!!! Ahh, darn thing.

PaisleeHeart -- Hang in there, sweety. LOTS of babies come from lower grade embryos. This does not mean lower success at all!


----------



## angielude

Update- so far yesterday was the only time I saw (tmi) light pink when I wiped. Later on that evening I had a few tiny specs of brown. Nothing at all today. Still three days until test day.


----------



## star25

Paislee the rest of my frosties are 3s and 4s but I don't really think about it, I think 4 isn't bad or am I wrong haha 

Don't worry lovely, you have a strong little one there


----------



## tiffttc

Update- the embryologist in my clinic rang this morning with my fert report out of 13 eggs she could inject 11 (we are doing icsi) and out of 11 9 has fertilised this is the most that has ever fertilised for me she said she will ring again tomorrow and give me an update but she's hoping for a day 5 transfer of hopefully a blast but iam still pushing for two embryos to be back hopefully I will still have some on day5


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Tiff - that sounds really awesome! fx!

Angie - you are so close, hoping that these are good signs!!

Star - I think the 4 is good, it's the C aspect that I'm concerned about... I'm hoping this one is just a slow developer and taking its time. I did some searching last night and saw info from several clinics where they disregard grading once PGS has determined euploidy.... so I PRAY that I don't have to worry about the C grade on this once we get past the thaw!! :cold: I guess I'll know soon enough.............


----------



## scoobybeans

lana- I'm so glad things are progressing for you. Haha we are definitely behind in this race ;)

db- Congrats on being PUPO!!! I lol'd at your cranberry disaster. I've totally done that while making smoothies before. Hope your little 3BB is snuggling in and FX your other embie becomes a frostie today!

ark- I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: We're out of pocket on this IVF too so I totally understand the financial burden. On the plus side, hopefully they will learn more from this cycle and adjust things so your next one is successful.

star- Ugh that is so frustrating! I hope they bring on the Provera or AF shows soon so you can get this show on the road! 

paislee- I think the only reason the "C" grade is a concern is because they're worried about chromosomal abnormalities, but since you had the PGD testing you don't need to worry about that anymore. Try not to stress. This is the little embie that could!

angie- I've read a LOT about implantation during my years of TTC because I'm a chronic spotter, and that sounds like implantation bleeding to me. I think you have every reason to remain hopeful :)

tiff- Hooray on your 9!!! That's awesome. When will you find out when transfer is?

AFM, my prescriptions have been sent out and I should be getting them on Thursday or Friday. I might have a mini breakdown when I see all of those shots in front of me lol. It will make it feel more real though! Did any of you use a Pregnyl shot for your trigger?


----------



## 3chords

Paislee, don't worry about the grade if you know the embryo is PGS normal. My son was a PGS normal 3BB - yes it's not a C like yours but it also wasn't a 4 so I think that's pretty even. I was told that unless the embryo is totally disintegrating visibly, the grade really doesn't matter much once you establish that it's euploid.

I start stims tomorrow, retrieval the 6th.


----------



## beneathmywing

angielude -- Keeping my fx for you!

tiffttc -- that's awesome!!! 

scoobybeans -- I have used pregnyl for trigger before.. easy peasy!

3chords -- yayy for starting, hun!

AFM: 12 dpo and BFN so I think it's safe to say I'm out, which I expected. Going to cut down on my progesterone so hopefully get AF this weekend and I can start stims next week!


----------



## scoobybeans

3chords- Hooray for starting!!! Best of luck on this cycle :)

beneath- Is it really easy? I don't know why but I'm freaking out about that one. It'll be the 1st intramuscular shot DH is giving me and it'll probably be at like 1am... I'm sorry you're out this cycle but glad we will be cycle buds!


----------



## beneathmywing

scoobybeans said:


> 3chords- Hooray for starting!!! Best of luck on this cycle :)
> 
> beneath- Is it really easy? I don't know why but I'm freaking out about that one. It'll be the 1st intramuscular shot DH is giving me and it'll probably be at like 1am... I'm sorry you're out this cycle but glad we will be cycle buds!

Yes, it doesn't sting or burn. They actually let DH do that one for me on my deltoid muscle.


----------



## ARKHUNE

Well got our beta back and it was negative. We are out for a while. Good luck ladies


----------



## beneathmywing

ARKHUNE said:


> Well got our beta back and it was negative. We are out for a while. Good luck ladies

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## angielude

So sorry Ark, my heart breaks for you.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Scooby and 3chords- your words brought to tears to my eyes... Thank you for the encouragement!! Very good points! And, the support means a lot! 3, I love that your little 3BB went the distance! Hoping the same for my sweet CB.

Ark- I'm sorry!! Sending you a big virtual hug! Hang in there and hoping for better days to come for you!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Ark- I am sorry to hear about negative.
Scooby- the shot was not to bad, I to had it in arm. Easy compared to PIO.

Question: does transfer day count as day 0 or 1? My bottom is one big knot and bruise all for a good cause!


----------



## beneathmywing

dancingnurse2 said:


> Ark- I am sorry to hear about negative.
> Scooby- the shot was not to bad, I to had it in arm. Easy compared to PIO.
> 
> Question: does transfer day count as day 0 or 1? My bottom is one big knot and bruise all for a good cause!

transfer day is 0!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Thanks beneath!


----------



## 3chords

I'm sorry ARKHUNE. Take care of yourself, it's so tough to see a BFN.


----------



## Bombo87

I'm so sorry Arkh! I know how difficult it is to accept a loss ;( Hang in there I'm sure it will happen for you !

Beneath I hope you're still in it! I've read so much about late implanters one can only hope hun! 

Don't worry Scooby, it's overwhelming at first but you get the hang of it, try not to look at them stacked lol, I hide them and take out one a time trying not to focus on them altogether! 

Lana yay for AF! Good luck hun I hope this cycle is it for you! 

Paislee I don't remember what my DS was but I was told it was a low grade embie, by gods will that was the only IVF that actually worked so I'm praying for you. I know for a fact that the grade has little to do with it.

Good luck to all you ladies Stimming, and have scheduled surgeries! 

AFM - I'm feeling much better and more accepting. No more using 'Fair' at home, things just happen. I'm grateful for DH and DS and by gods will I have faith there will be a number 2 somewhere along the line. I will be seeing a new ER for a consultation in March just to eliminate the idea of there being a factor stopping them from implanting. My dr was great throughout until it came to breaking the bad news, he did a horrible job, no compassion at all. When I asked if I should stop my meds he said well you can't force a pregnancy ;s really upset us. Anyway, I'm hopeful and I pray you ladies still in it get a BFP! I'll check back for updates 

Thank you for the support throughout, I don't know how anyone can go through such a tough journey without venting and just sharing the struggle. We're all stronger women than we ever were before this.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh I'm am so sorry ark and Bombo. My heart goes out to you both x

I cannot believe what your Dr said Bombo, how awful. That's actually enough for me to wanna scream at the dr! So heartless. 
That's why at my clinic I don't like a particular Dr he is very cold, no emotion and doesn't really even communicate very well. I'm dreading if I see him for any future appointments.


----------



## tiffttc

Oh ark and bamboo iam so sorry for you both

Angie - when will you test?

Scooby- my transfer will be Sunday my embryologist hoping for a day 5 transfer 

Afm- my embryologist rang again this morning with an update she said out of our 9 that fertilised 8 has progressed but she thinks 5 of them looks really good so she said she will ring me again in the morning and give me a time to come in on Sunday and get this she's happy to transfer 2 yay iam so happy I finally got around them because the last time they transferred 2 and it didn't work so I feel more hopeful with two put back in I will update ye all again the morning


----------



## angielude

Tiff I test tomorrow. I'm getting really anxious to the point of not being able to sleep. 

I was also extremely exhausted yesterday and had some aches and cramping all through the night. Thought period was on it's way, but nothing this morning.


----------



## dbrbernie

Ark- oh so sorry honey. That sucks.

Bombo- I love your attitude! Good luck with the new dr.

Angie- omg yes you must be nervous. My RE said towards the end you could feel "premenstrual" and even bleed. 

Tiff- yay for that report from embryologist. Sounds great. 

Paislee- Like others have said I heard that PGS normal trumps grade so you got a great embie!

AFM- only 2dp5dt and already bugging out. Going back and forth between "it worked, yay" and "not me, this would never happen for me" Have a great day everyone oxox


----------



## scoobybeans

beneath- thank you for making me less nervous about the Pregnyl shot :)

ark- I'm so sorry hun.:hugs: I hope you're doing ok.

paislee- You gotta keep hope alive!

dancing- Did you have someone do the shot for you?

bombo- Great advice on taking the injections one day at a time. Your RE sounds just terrible. That actually makes me really angry. Compassion should be part of your treatment, especially when it comes to infertility. I really hope you like your new RE! I'm glad you're coming to terms with everything.

tiff- 5 embies sounds wonderful! Hopefully you get 2 put back in and 3 to freeze :) Best of luck on Sunday!

angie- Eeek! I can't wait until tomorrow. FX for you!!!

db- I hope you can find something to help you keep your mind off of everything. Try & stay positive!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Morning ladies, 
It is one day past our results of our first ivf.. we are doing ok thanks for all of the love and support. Hardest part was having my DH call and give me the news as he completely sobbed. (He is always the positive and optimistic one so having to help him keep his head up was heartbreaking for me) We are still praying diligently for all of you. 

12-5-15: Failed vasectomy reversal
02-07-17: DH TESA sperm retrieval 
02-08-17: egg retrieval, retrieved 13 eggs, 9 fertilized with icsi, 4 made it to day 5
02-13-17: Transfer day, one 4AA embryo
02-22-17: #1 IVF failed beta test
03-13-17: we start #2 IVF

I was pretty stern with my clinic on transferring two embryos the next time. I was disappointed they gave us such a hard time for our first transfer on only doing 1 embryo. My age may have been perfect but I have always had very irregular periods and pcos. They kept reassuring us that I was a perfect candidate and would only allow one embryo to be transferred. Next time there will be TWO! 

Thanks again ladies..hugs to all


----------



## Lana Farrell

I think every single one of you ladies is super strong for going through this journey. I admire all of you and am thankful for this group as it gives me more strength. 

I'm 10 days into down reg now and for 3 days now have been getting migraines. I've realised must be the suprecur now as its 3rd day with it and they're only getting worse. I am just praying I can bare with these migraines. I feel dizzy and a bit nauseous too from them. I've tried paracetamol and nurofen and lots of water with no joy. 
Did anyone else get these migraines? And did anything help you?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Angie what are you going to test with? I can imagine how excited/anxious you are !
Lots of luck x


----------



## angielude

Lana- I get my blood test in the morning. Hope to know something by noon.


----------



## beneathmywing

Angie, sending you so much luck xx


----------



## dancingnurse2

Scooby I did my own shots
DB- I am feeling the same way! 

Been having some cramping today. I do not know what to think.


----------



## Quindalyn

Hey ladies!! Quick update I got my second beta back yesterday and it was 154! So the nurse said things are looking good and scheduled my 7week ultrasound for 3/15

Angie- My fingers are crossed for you! :dust:

Dancing- you are fierce I don't think I could do my own shots.


----------



## beneathmywing

Quin, that's a great second beta!! Congrats!


----------



## October_baby

I've been silently stalking the page daily. I love all of the encouragement and support here. 

Ark-I am sending lots of prayers and hugs your way. Good luck on your next cycle.

Angie- fingers crossed for you. Can't wait to hear from you. 

Quinn- WHOOP WHOOP!!! Congratulations! That is awesome news! Happy and healthy 9 months for you and baby. 

Scooby- I'm using Pregnyl as well

I actually had my baseline on Wed. Blood work and ultrasound fine. 17 follicles on right and 14 follicles on left (not sure if that even matters..haha) I start my injections Saturday morning. I will start Menopur in the am and Follistim in the evening. Estimated Retrieval is March 6th. I'm so excited and so nervous.


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, October! Lots of luck to you xx


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Welcome October! This is a wonderful group of women! I am so appreciative of all the love and support here!

Tommorrow we finally meet with the RE and discuss our 1 frozen euploid snowbaby! I really hope the doc's attitude is optimistic, in spite of a BC grade! We really pray we are 1 and done.... I know the odds are against that but, I am trying to keep the faith! 

Thumbs up to all the positive testers and fingers crossed for those of us still waiting for those positives! Xo


----------



## October_baby

Paislee- my thoughts and prayers are with you and your snow baby. Stay positive and keep the faith. I've heard repeatedly all you need is 1. We are praying over that one.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Wow lovely news Quin, I got butterflies reading your post. Congratulations x

Good luck October, 6th March is just around the corner


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck today, Pais!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

ark- You're a rock star for going through this twice in a row. Will you be down regulating or just starting in right with stims? Don't you have a few frozen embies left from your 1st cycle?

lana- I agree, all of the women here are so strong. I love this group! I'm so sorry about those migraines. Things that help me sometimes are an ice pack on my head, avoiding light and also rubbing the pressure point on your hand in between your thumb and index finger. Hope you get relief soon!

angie- Thinking of you today hun!

dancing- I can't believe you do your own shots. That's freaking badass. Cramping could be good! How many DPT are you?

quin- Awesome 2nd beta!!! FX everything continues to go smoothly for you :)

October- Welcome! I think I've seen you on here before. You're only 6 days ahead of me :) Best of luck!

paislee- Hope your meeting with RE goes well today!

AFM, I just ordered the first batch of meds and should get them tomorrow. I just can't get over the cost, it's really insane. I'm trying not to think about the fact that DH and I could have gone on a trip to Europe or a cruise instead lol. No regrets though! 4 more days of BCP and starting stims (hopefully) in one week.


----------



## 3chords

Quin - congrats! Great doubling time. :)

Lana - I also suffered from terrible migraines due to Lupron. I never down-regged with it but I would take it to suppress before a medicated FET. It was awful. Basically it went away as soon as I started the estrogen pills and my estrogen began to rise. So I think once you start your stims you will feel a lot better as your e2 will skyrocket within days. I really found no relief before that unfortunately.

October - good luck, we'll be stimming together. You have a really large number of follicles which is great.

scooby - I think I spend about $6K per stim cycle for the drugs. Crazy to think. We get 80% back from our insurance which is at least a bit of a relief.

I am on stim day 2. I go in on Tuesday (day 6) for monitoring so not really much happening at this point. I did acupuncture this morning. I added a bunch of supplements this time around so it will be interesting to see if my quality of eggs improves at all.


----------



## ARKHUNE

ark- You're a rock star for going through this twice in a row. Will you be down regulating or just starting in right with stims? Don't you have a few frozen embies left from your 1st cycle?


Thanks Scoobybeans *

I will be taking way less meds this time around. Next cycle starts March 12th :) 
I have 3 frozen embies left..
Our fingers are crossed! I have decided that we will NOT be POAS!! Those things are terrible and I was not able to enjoy the brief possibility that we were pregnant because I knew so soon. No nasty pee sticks this time. I know its hard. There was no way I was going to not test the first time. But we live and learn and I wouldn't do it again. Good luck ladies I will be keeping in touch and pick back up with the new cycle with details. 


Second cycle looks way less invasive so that's exciting.


----------



## dbrbernie

October- welcome! This is a great group, so supportive, encouraging and loving.

Paislee- Did you set plans for snowbaby? 

Quin- Yay! Congratulations on the doubling and u/s scheduled! How are you feeling?

Lana- Yuck, I hope you feel better soon. I've had bad headaches, not migraine though on meds, usually initially then goes away after a few days. 

Scooby- you are so close! 

3chords- how often are you doing accupuncture? I just did it for the first time last week! 

Angie- thinking of you on beta day!


----------



## star25

So sorry bomb and ark, thinking of you both and always here 

Welcome October 

Hope everyone else is well 

Afm, scan on mon to check lining is think enough to induce period with provera, hoping something happens over the weekend though then that can be a baseline scan instead!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi ladies. Well I was in the group at the beginning when I had a FET, however I lost the little embie super early after getting my positive betas and kind of dropped off the face of the earth, however I have been staking and cheering everyone along.
It looks like we will be doing a march FET so thought I would jump in and say hi. I am patiently waiting for af to arrive andhoping all the timing works this cycle
Good luck all!


----------



## 3chords

drbernie - I do acupuncture once per week leading up to the retrieval or transfer if FET and I also do acupuncture before and after the transfer (so 2 treatments on that day). I am not sure if it makes a difference but I have it covered through my insurance so I thought why not.


----------



## October_baby

Scooby- I thought the exact same thing when I purchased my meds. I looked at the cooler of meds and said you are a week vacation on a beautiful island with unlimited Mojitos &#55357;&#56834;

Myshel- so sorry to hear about your CP. sending lots of hugs and best wishes for your next cycle. 

I'm fairly young but my RE prescribed OvaVite in December to help with egg quality. Has anyone tried the vitamins? I have googled but have not found many reviews on them.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Myshelsong im so sorry and gutted for you. I had you in my thoughts and I know what that feels like to 'drop off the face of the earth' I didn't want to go out of my house for over a month when I mc last Year. Sending you lots of hugs and wishing all the best for your fet in March. Cmon af xxx


----------



## dancingnurse2

How did it go Angie? Scooby-today is 4dp5dt.


----------



## dbrbernie

dancing- do you have any symptoms or not symptom spotting? I tell myself not to because of all the meds but still! I've had mild cramping on and off but it has been the entire time since even before Retrival so its probably nothing telling.


----------



## dancingnurse2

DB I try not to but of course I am lol. Had some cramping yesterday. Today smell is heightened. Thank goodness I keep Vick rub in car, patients wound did not agree with me.


----------



## angielude

Okay ladies it's finally here. I'm officially pregnant! First beta is 118. I'm over the moon and pray that everyone here gets they're bfp's. I have my second beta on Monday.


----------



## dancingnurse2

OMG! Congratulations Angie.


----------



## ARKHUNE

Yes congrats Angie!!!!!!! praying for a doubled beta!!


----------



## October_baby

Congratulations Angie!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby!!!!


----------



## angielude

Thank you all. I've been trying to reach Hubby all evening and can't. He must have customers and can't answer the phone. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## dbrbernie

OMG Angie! Yay congratulations!


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats Angie!!!!!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Woohoo Angie!! Congrats!!!!!!

I had my RE appointment today and it couldn't have gone better! I was so nervous and appreciate all your support beforehand. My RE reassured me that our little 4CB euploid is a very viable snowbaby! She was so reassuring on a FET and gave us 55-60% on implanting and pregnancy! I actually started BCP today which officially began my FET med cycle. We are doing a mock transfer and biopsy/scratch and should be starting Lupron the following week. At this point I think the transfer will be early April. Here we go!! Fingers crossed!!:happydance:


----------



## Lana Farrell

Congrats angie, amazing news x


----------



## star25

Congratulations angie! So exciting! 

Paislee, great news on you starting, our transfers could be around the same time by the time I start my.fet 

My, I'm so sorry and completely understand how you feel after a loss in November from a fet 
Looks like we could be around the same time too

Looking forward to hopefully having a few cycle buddies!


----------



## beneathmywing

Pais, sounds like a great appt!! Excited for you!!


----------



## star25

Think I feel af on the way, pleeeeaaasee! 
Then my scan Monday be baseline and not to start provera!


----------



## beneathmywing

Star, fx for af!

AFM, my beta was negative as expected yesterday after trying naturally. Waiting for af for baseline!


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks star, a loss is so hard to deal with.

Congrats Angie, hope this doubles for you!

Paislee that embryo sound great! Wish you all the best.

Is anyone going to do anything different during the tww or lead up to retrieval?


----------



## star25

Well af is starting but not full on yet, my dilemma is though I have to leave at 7am for my appointment at 10:20 which I had for a scan to see if I could start provera. Obviously don't need that now but clinic won't be open in Time for me to ask if I can have this appointment as a baseline scan if af starts full on today, don't just want to make my way there for them to say no (though don't see why they would) then have to go again Tuesday as have to get a ferry 
Why can't it be simple!


----------



## star25

My I probably won't don't do alot different , just take it easy in general but clinic just says not to have not baths or showers as says can affect implantation 
I just won't over do it with things, mainly for my.oen peace of mind!


----------



## star25

Beneath, sorry beta was negative, will your protocol change this cycle?


----------



## Greenrose

please help me yesterday day was 6days after 4 day transfer in the morning i felt little light drops of blood i wiped then gone .
this morning 7dpt i tasted by Doller tree test i i see very shadow line my husband never recognized it i m so scared because two days ago i tasted one was clear faint line but today fainter?? is this normal
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3694.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## beneathmywing

Star, I don't see why they would say no either!! Hope it works out love!! Yes, I am doing a short lupron flare protocol this time.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star that's really annoying. I don't see why they won't let you change it to a baseline scan when you get there and explain what's happened. Hoping it can be changed for you. X


----------



## Lana Farrell

Beneath I'm sorry for negative beta. Hoping this time your flare protocol will be successful x


----------



## Lana Farrell

I'm going in for u/s baseline scan tomorrow. I can't explain how anxious I've been leading up to this. I'm frightened of what they will see in there after the cyst on my whole left ovary last scan and all the ovary pains I've been having since d-r egging. It's either make or break... And I can't wait to know whether I get to continue on this journey...


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Greenrose said:


> please help me yesterday day was 6days after 4 day transfer in the morning i felt little light drops of blood i wiped then gone .
> this morning 7dpt i tasted by Doller tree test i i see very shadow line my husband never recognized it i m so scared because two days ago i tasted one was clear faint line but today fainter?? is this normal

I don't see a second line in the picture, is it possible it's an evap? Best of luck to you. Hopefully your beta will confirm your suspicion!


----------



## beneathmywing

Lots of luck tomorrow Lana!

Afm: cd1 today. Will schedule baseline for Tuesday!! Hope this cycle has a better outcome.


----------



## beneathmywing

Green, can you try a different test?


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Thank you again for all the supportive comments! I am happy that it looks like we will have several transfers taking place around the same time so, we will be able to walk through the dreaded tww together! I have such optimism and hope for us! 
I am still feeling really good after my visit with the RE, even though I started BCP again (ugh). I have an HSG and scratch next Friday and I am trying to reduce my sugar intake to see if I can keep inflammation on the low end so we come back with good results and will be ready to start Lupron for the transfer in April. So many moving parts, I am just trying to stay one step ahead, if that's possible. Probably not.... lol.

Star - keep us posted! Hopefully your journey is productive today!
Lana - best of luck tomorrow! fx for your baseline!
Beneath - praying for you to have a better timed round and that it results with happy news this time!


----------



## tiffttc

Angie- omg congrats that's brilliant Fx'd it keeps doubling 

Green- I can't see a second line in that pic but could you try a different test sometimes line do be fainter on cheapies I find they do b stronger lines on tests like first response or clear blue 

Afm- I had my et this morning they transferred 2 blasts that was starting to expand she said that the cells that make the heartbeat and the placenta wer already starting to develop in them she said these wer perfect to her and she was really hopeful for them I don't no what grade they were iam sorry I didn't ask now I forgot but she's watching two more embryos until tomorrow to see are good enough to freeze to I can ask her then so now starts the ttw my otd is 10th march these next 12 days are guna drag


----------



## beneathmywing

Tiff -- you're PUPO! Don't worry too much about grade! xx take it easy =)


----------



## tiffttc

beneathmywing said:


> Tiff -- you're PUPO! Don't worry too much about grade! xx take it easy =)

Thanks beneath ya I no it's hard to believe iam finally at this stage :happydance: and ya iam not to worried about the grade she gave me very positive vibes about these embryos I don't no why but I feel very positive about this cycle probably because everything has gone so smoothly this time it feels like everything is just fitting in to place all I need to see now is those two pink lines on that evil stick :haha:


----------



## beneathmywing

tiffttc said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Tiff -- you're PUPO! Don't worry too much about grade! xx take it easy =)
> 
> Thanks beneath ya I no it's hard to believe iam finally at this stage :happydance: and ya iam not to worried about the grade she gave me very positive vibes about these embryos I don't no why but I feel very positive about this cycle probably because everything has gone so smoothly this time it feels like everything is just fitting in to place all I need to see now is those two pink lines on that evil stick :haha:Click to expand...

Can't wait to see them! FX, love :dance:


----------



## October_baby

Hey ladies!!
Today is Day 2 of stimming. So far pretty easy process. Menopur I found makes me a little nauseas and sleepy. Haha. I know everyone is different but how long did you all stim before retrieval? My biggest fear is having to buy more meds! &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## tiffttc

October_baby said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Today is Day 2 of stimming. So far pretty easy process. Menopur I found makes me a little nauseas and sleepy. Haha. I know everyone is different but how long did you all stim before retrieval? My biggest fear is having to buy more meds! &#65533;&#65533;

I stimmed for 10 days before I triggered but everyone is different it all Depends on how fast your eggs grow and


----------



## dancingnurse2

Congratulations Tiff!


----------



## angielude

Tiff- those embies sound amazing. Fx'd for two pink lines and strong beta.

October- I stimmed for eleven days.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

October- I stimmed for 8 1/2 days. I ended up with an entire 900iu gonal-f leftover. And a full dose of menopur... I hate to have spent more money than needed. I hope to not need it for a second round, if I'm that lucky I will donate it.


----------



## Myshelsong

October, yay for stimming! Glad they are not makingyuo nuts yet. Look out for the headaches, hope they don't creep up on you. I found that and being bloated my two worse symptoms during stimming.


Tiff that is great your doctor was so positive! Fingers crossed for you.

Still waiting for af, should be here in the next week then onto FET!


----------



## star25

I stimmed for 10 days 

Af still isn't here properly, bloomin typical, this never happens, it's like a medium amount but only when I wipe, back ache feels like af, what if this is actually af? I don't want to miss starting
I'm going to wait for clinic to open then see what they say, means I will miss the 10:20 appointment though as wouldn't have booked ferry but nevermind, might have to go tomorrow 

Hope you're all well


----------



## star25

Hi all

I've got baseline tomorrow at 9am 
I started spotting just on toilet paper yesterday early 
Morning and this carried on all day, today is about the same 
Do you ladies think I will be able to start tomorrow or could it be too late?


----------



## star25

It's not properly full flow like normal but of this is af would tomorrow be too late to start?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star I think that sounds like af. If it enough to need a pad it's af. It's it's only a brown colour then it's old blood not af. If it's reddish and a light flow it's classed as af. I hope it's perfect timing to start when you see them x

I just had my baseline scan. It was scary! First nurse scanned me and was quite negative. She only counted 3 follicles... That's it! She said the cyst is too big and she said I shouldn't really continue.... Had to wait a nerve wracking 30 mins then to see consultant. She re-scanned me and had a positive attitude thankfully. So what she saw was 11 follicles on my 'normal' right ovary. But the left had 3 ish squashed follicles because of the huge cyst so she pointed out I will most likely get nothing from this side. But lining was thin and she said we will see if we can continue on Friday. 

So can I please ask you all if anyone had a scan after 3/4 days of stims and if so what did your scan show? 

I've been told if we see 4/5 follicles responding only I won't be allowed to carry on! They want to see at least 7ish for me to continue. This gobsmacked me. Surely 3 days is not enough time to see a decent response?


----------



## scoobybeans

3chords- I'm so glad you get some reimbursement from your insurance. GL with monitoring tomorrow!

ark- 3/12 will be here before you know it. Good luck! I think you're convincing me not to POAS when the time comes. Those things have brought me nothing but heartache.

star- I don't think it'll be too late to start based on your description. I hope it works out for you!

my- Welcome back hun! :hugs:

October- I've never tried OvaVite but I'm a big believer in vitamins in general. I take prenatals, Omega 3 & Vitamin D daily.

dancing- So you're 7dp5dt today, right? Are you going crazy yet? ;)

db- You must be almost ready to test, right? How are you feeling?

angie- Congratulations!!! 118 is a nice strong beta. Best of luck with your 2nd beta today. I had such a strong feeling about you but didn't want to jinx it by saying anything :)

paislee- I'm so glad you had a positive appointment with your RE. Best of luck with your FET!

beneath- I've heard great things about the short Lupron flare protocol. I really hope this one is the right fit for you!!! GL tomorrow. Time to get this show on the road ;)

green- I'm sorry, I didn't see anything but good luck!

lana- I don't have any experience with follicle growth during stims yet but I'm thinking of you and hope everything works out! 7 follicles seems like a lot to expect, but I know every RE is different.

tiff- Congrats on being PUPO!!! Best of luck on those 2 embies of yours. Hope one or both of them are snuggling in :)

Wow, I didn't realize how many people were on this thread now lol. Things have gotten very busy around here!

AFM, today is my last day of BCP. The first batch of meds arrived on Saturday and I got a little emotional. I really can't believe this is about to start. Friday is bloodwork to see if I'm suppressed, and then stims that night. Eeek!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Scoobybeans- thank you so much. We go speak with the Doc today about the second transfer. Hoping to get a transfer of two embies out of him &#55357;&#56832; I'll keep you guys updated. Lol and we will for sure not POAS this time.


----------



## dbrbernie

Lana- after 3-4 days I had 7 small follicles showing and ended up having 6 total grow so it was pretty accurate for me. Glad the consultant was more optimistic. I have low AMH so that is around the number they were expecting from me anyway.

Beneath- Yay for starting a new cycle! 

Tiff- PUPO! Congratulations!

October- I stimmed 11.5 days

Star- hopefully AF comes on stronger today, good luck with baseline! If it is AF today tomorrow should not be too early to start. I think up to CD 3 is fine?

AFM- OMG I got a squinter!! Today is 6dp5dt. I took a test this am, a line didn't come up right away so I figured it was a negative. Then few minutes later I went back to test to double check and I saw that elusive double line, it was light but obviously there! I went back in to cabinet and pulled out yesterdays 5dp5dt and when you line them up there actually was a super squinter yesterday that I didn't notice because was so faint but when you know exactly where to look you can see it. I know its still early days but I have never seen a line except when testing out trigger so i'm excited. Hopefully the bfps keep coming and beta is Thurs am....


----------



## scoobybeans

ark- So you're doing a frozen transfer right? I hope they let you do two!

db- OMG that's awesome!!! Congrats and I hope that line keeps getting darker!


----------



## beneathmywing

Star -- Good luck tomorrow, hun. I think you'll be fine starting tomorrow!! About time!!!

Lana -- Wow what a baseline scan, huh! Fingers crossed for you!! You don't usually see much after 3/4 days of stims.. at least I don't. I'm surprised they told you that! :wacko:

Scooby -- Thanks, love!!! Yes, definitely time to get the show on the road. Yay for last day of BCP. Almost stim time.. woohoo!


----------



## beneathmywing

Db -- Yes!!!!! Hope that line keeps getting darker for you :dance:

Ark -- Good luck today!!


AFM: Scheduled my baseline for tomorrow AM!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Hey ladies!!! Great news! Come to find out all my embryos were perfect 4AA &#55357;&#56832; We are doing two frozen embryos this next transfer and doc actually said our percentages go up as far as life birth chances. Couldn't really explain what happened but we were told second time is usually more successful if the first one failed!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Ark - That is great news!! FX this cycle for you!! 4AA is pretty much perfect! Are you ok with twinsies?? :winkwink: Did you PGS too?

Lana- I had an US at 4 or 5 days and my response wasn't great - they counted 5 on one side and 6 on the other but, they basically told me that 4 were dominant so they weren't giving much hope to any others catching up. I proved them wrong at my retrieval (day 11) with 10 retrieved and 6 mature! I think 4 or 5 days in is still early in the game..... keep your spirits up!

Dbr - OMG!!!!!!!!!! This is sounding very promising!! Come on BETA!!:happydance:

AFM- I've been trying to reduce my carbs over the past few days so I can reduce overall body inflammation before transfer. And, also before my scratch/biopsy on Friday (which will check for minimal or no inflammation in my lining.) So far I am really hungry, a little cranky and seem to be giving myself a daily headache in the process. I can't tell if it's the lower sugar or being back on the darn BCP! :wacko:


----------



## beneathmywing

Ark -- That is GREAT news! 

Paislee -- I wish I could reduce the carbs! SO hard being Italian....lol! Ahhh!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

beneathmywing said:


> Ark -- That is GREAT news!
> 
> Paislee -- I wish I could reduce the carbs! SO hard being Italian....lol! Ahhh!

Lol beneath!!! It's in your blood so, maybe you process it better! Haha!! But, now I want some pasta!! And, vino!! :wine:


----------



## beneathmywing

PaisleeHeart said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Ark -- That is GREAT news!
> 
> Paislee -- I wish I could reduce the carbs! SO hard being Italian....lol! Ahhh!
> 
> Lol beneath!!! It's in your blood so, maybe you process it better! Haha!! But, now I want some pasta!! And, vino!! :wine:Click to expand...

Come on over, lady! I can whip you up a nice plate of Lasagna, and you can have as much Vino as you'd like! Hehehe!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you for your input scooby, I feel the same 7 is a lot to ask after 3 days of stims. A massive wahoo for last day of bcp... And how exciting starting meds Friday! We have lift off! 

Db, thank you also. 7 sounds great by day 3-4 of stimming. 
And can I just say WOW a squinter!!!! I'm so happy for you and like you say you've never had a second line so this sounds very hopeful. Wishing you the best for Thursday's beta.

Beneath thank you. It was one of those days where my emotions were tested I was crying a little in the reception whilst waiting for that second opinion. I hope your baseline goes well tomorrow morning and you can get this started again. Btw I'm sitting here eating chocolate hazelnut krave straight out of the box lol carbs are my enemy and friend, wish I could cut down but hey ho. 

Paislee thank you, that sounds decent to me for your scan. I just don't get why mine are having these high standards for me and why they won't wait till say 7 days of stims to get a better idea. They're pushing it for this scan and my follies feel pressure. You've got amazing control to reduce your carbs and I'd say it's probably both causing your headache but hopefully you'll see the benefits of cutting the carbs.


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana -- <3 We all have those days!! It's completely normal! And YUM... that sounds delish! Darn carbs!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Scooby-yes 7dp5dt!
I am for sure going crazy. I really want to test tomorrow morning but do not want to be disappointed.


----------



## tiffttc

Lana- that's expecting a lot after 3 days of stims you have being suppressed by birth control so it takes abit of time to get things going again I was 8 days stimming before I had my first scan 

Db- omg a squinter :happydance: what has been your symptoms iam 2dp5dt and last night I was getting up from bed and I got this really sharp pain down in the lower part of my stomach I've had light cramps on and off since transfer but I had them before it aswell but this pain last night was sharp and quick I duno I think iam going crazy already thank god tho for Netflix it's keeping me some way occupied 

Dancing- omg you have really strong will power to not early test but did u do one this morning iam going to try not to test too but I don't no if I'll last when is your test date


----------



## Greenrose

beneathmywing said:


> Green, can you try a different test?




Hi beneathmywing 

all tests that i used are from dollar tree i dont wanna buy an expensive test because it is waste money now. my husband said ivf so expensive why you trust in a dollar test so we have to wait until my beta this Friday .
my last negative test in 8p4dt


----------



## scoobybeans

db- Did you test again this morning?

beneath- hooray for baselines! Let us know what happens :)

ark- 4AA is awesome. My RE told me recent studies are showing FET can be even more successful than fresh. Good luck!

paislee- I'm trying to reduce carbs as well. It's so hardddddd lol. My RE will also be giving me Medrol to reduce inflammation.

lana- Thank you hun! I really hope the rest of your cycle goes more smoothly.

dancing- I totally understand about not wanting to test. I bought a bunch of cheapies to test out my trigger but I'm seriously re-thinking that now. POAS has been unlucky for me so far. When is your OTD?


----------



## beneathmywing

Green -- Got you! Good luck on beta!!!

Scooby -- As you saw in my journal, baseline's went well. Just waiting on the green light from my nurse!! Butting in on your POAS convo. I will NOT be POAS'ing next transfer. It absolutely adds more stress to the whole situation.. and for me, I had great lines last transfer and my beta didn't double, so really doesn't make a difference. Unnecessary stress, really!


----------



## October_baby

Lana- Keep us updated today. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. However, I agree with the others. I believe 3/4 days is really early to expect a lot of progress. 

Ark- 4aa is awesome! 

My- The headaches have caught up with me. They are especially awful in the morning while working. 

Today is day 4 of stimming. Nothing too awful. I had an early appointment this morning for blood work. Not sure what they are monitoring. The nurses and techs don't say much of anything but to wait for the nurses's phone call. So so irritating.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Beneath I'm glad your baselines went well. I totally get what you're saying about poas! It does add so much pressure,stress, torture I could go on. I'm a poas addict and I'm going to do my best to not poas if I get as far as transfer!


----------



## Lana Farrell

October, they're probably checking your estrogen levels? I'm only guessing as this is my first IVF. Are you having any ovary area twinges? 

I'm only day 2 of stims and getting twinges. My migraines have eased since starting stims so I'm happy so far. I find out Friday at my u/s... I feel like if it's not a great response, pushing them to wait a few more days to see. 

I'm wondering if they'll let me continue if my cyst grows bigger. I'm not in agony just occasional pain and just an uncomfortable feeling. They've already mentioned they will drain it at egg collection if we get that far.


----------



## star25

Hi all quick update as im so tired, dd not well and not sleeping 
I've started estrogen for the fet, go bk next Thursday for lining check 

Db, sounds very exciting! When is otd?


----------



## dbrbernie

Scooby- Yes, I tested again this am and it was slightly darker than yesterday on FRER so thats good. Not much difference on internet cheapie (wondfo). 

Paislee- yes I wish I could reduce carbs more. I'm at about 40-45% of calories usually but then I go out and buy box of russel stovers and pizza so there it goes. That is great idea to reduce inflammation though! 

Beneath- can I have lasagna too? lol 

October- Yes I think Lana is right, they check estrogen. Sorry to hear about the headaches, hopefully when your estrogen gets up higher they'll go away. 

Star- hope lining check goes well, otd is Thursday a.m 

Tiff- I've been trying hard to not symptom spot since i'm on crinone (progesterone) and estrogen. I have been having light cramping but it has been constant since retrieval, the past 2 nights i've woken up sweating and flushed, then stayed flushed first hour or so of the day. How many dpt are you now? I hope you have been distracting yourself! 

For you guys not poas- I wish I was stronger! I caved totally. Kudos to you for staying strong till beta 

Angie, Quin- how are you pregnant ladies doing? Any early symptoms?


----------



## tiffttc

dbrbernie said:


> Scooby- Yes, I tested again this am and it was slightly darker than yesterday on FRER so thats good. Not much difference on internet cheapie (wondfo).
> 
> Paislee- yes I wish I could reduce carbs more. I'm at about 40-45% of calories usually but then I go out and buy box of russel stovers and pizza so there it goes. That is great idea to reduce inflammation though!
> 
> Beneath- can I have lasagna too? lol
> 
> October- Yes I think Lana is right, they check estrogen. Sorry to hear about the headaches, hopefully when your estrogen gets up higher they'll go away.
> 
> Star- hope lining check goes well, otd is Thursday a.m
> 
> Tiff- I've been trying hard to not symptom spot since i'm on crinone (progesterone) and estrogen. I have been having light cramping but it has been constant since retrieval, the past 2 nights i've woken up sweating and flushed, then stayed flushed first hour or so of the day. How many dpt are you now? I hope you have been distracting yourself!
> 
> For you guys not poas- I wish I was stronger! I caved totally. Kudos to you for staying strong till beta
> 
> Angie, Quin- how are you pregnant ladies doing? Any early symptoms?


Iam on the crinone aswell and innohep injections and I've been having cramping since retrieval too so i can't really symptom spot either iam 3dp5dt today so is your otd test date tomorrow mine isn't till 10th that feels like way to far away I think I might do a test at 7dp5dt just for my own sanity lol


----------



## dbrbernie

Yes, 10th seems far away! My beta is tomorrow at 9dp5dt.


----------



## scoobybeans

beneath- I think I'll test after the trigger shot just to see those two lines, because I've never gotten to see them before. :nope: Then the plan is to not test again unless I have a really strong feeling about it. But that could all go out the window when the time actually comes lol.

October- I'm sorry about the headaches :( I hear those improve though as estrogen rises. I'm sure they'll tell you more at your next appointment.

star- I hope DD feels better soon. Hooray for finally being able to start!

db- Darker is good! That's so nice they only make you wait 9 days. I think my RE makes you wait 12 or 14 :wacko:

I just had a toasted French toast bagel with butter. So much for watching carbs. :haha:


----------



## Lana Farrell

Is it routine to have estrogen level checked before commencing stims? 
Just been researching and it seems apparently it is... Why didnt my clinic test mine! I hate being a worrier.
Plus with my huge cyst surely they should have tested to make sure my cyst isn't releasing too much estrogen which can mean cancelling ahh feeling hopeless about this cycle.


----------



## Myshelsong

Lana - It is routine to have estrogen and progesterone checked before starting stims with my clinic. Don't feel hopeless I am sure they are just following their procedures. Every clinic is different. Like mine doesn't use clomid at all, only femera and gonal-f

DB that is exciting! Good luck on day 9dpt

Good luck everyone that is in the tww so far! Symptom spotting is the worse as all the drugs really do give you so many symptoms, especially with a retrieval cycle because you do have cramping no matter what!

Waiting for af, thinking she will be here in a day or two. Boobs are giving me the good old sign hahaha.
Anyone else waiting for af with me?


----------



## angielude

Db- had my second beta this past Monday and it rose to 339 from 118. So looking really good. I have my first ultrasound on the thirteenth. Hope to see a little heart beating! Of course everyone around me thinks it's going to be twins, but I think one little bean will be there.

As far as symptoms I haven't had any morning sickness yet. A little nausea when I'm getting really hungry, want to eat everything, really tired, and sore boobs.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks my, I know they're all different but certain things should be routine shouldn't they? Mine have me on bemfola not Gonal. 
It seems most ladies cancel who have cysts or don't have successful ivfs. That's why I'm feeling down and hopeless. I have had this cyst since last September or even earlier maybe I don't know what to do. I also don't get why my clinic let me go ahead after seeing the cyst and now are telling me I should wait or go ahead it's my risk!


----------



## tiffttc

Db your lucky 9 days isn't a long time to wait I can't wait to hear your positive results tomorrow 

Scooby my clinic makes you wait 12 days and they don't do betas they just give ya two pregnancy tests to do the test at home and ring them with the results that's it then till your early pregnancy scan at 7 weeks it gives way more peace of mind when you know your beta number is doubling


----------



## star25

Great news angie!


----------



## dancingnurse2

I tested and got positive. Just waiting for beta on Friday! Hoping for a sticky bean.


----------



## Myshelsong

Lana I am so sorry, I can't believe your clinic is doing this to you. I would be so annoyed. Is the cyst growing or staying the same?
I know if a couple that went forward with cysts if they were small, but don't know what I would do in that case.


----------



## Lana Farrell

My, I'm so let down and angry right now. When I think about it from the beginning things have not been right. It's their decisions on when to start things,dates and conflicting opinions of staff there that have led me to this position. They saw the cyst when they first scanned me After bcp and it was 2cm and I pointed out to them I had a 1cm cyst back in September in same ovary. They let me go ahead with no talk of trying a diff bcp (they had told over the phone I wouldn't be allowed back on bcp after my bad reaction). I went in for day 21 scan before starting down-reg and it had grown to 5cm they told me right side was fine so we could still proceed... With no mention on how the cyst could affect the IVF cycle. Just said it will mean only the right ovaries follicles developing. I was ok with this. Little did I know of the other ways it can affect the growth of all the follicles and cause major health complications. And lastly they saw it again at my baseline and it stayed same size this time and they said we can go ahead at our own risk but again right side is ok... I asked if it could be drained before I started stims and they said no, only at retrieval. The consultant also said I should have been on bcp to prevent this from happening, my jaw dropped as I pointed out I had been told by other staff I wouldn't be allowed to try a diff Bcp. I believe it will grow in response to the stims if they are correct in saying its a functional cyst. A previous clinic diagnosed it as an endometrioma cyst so you can see I can't get anything consistent and it's driving me insane.
Sorry for long rant. This is the short version :-/


----------



## dbrbernie

Lana- Omg I would be furious! Are there any options for another clinic in your area? These guys seem to not be on the right page with you recommending this and then contradicting themselves. If it is functional you would not want to go forward. I'm no doctor but that's what i've read....hang in there hon

Dancing!!! Yes! Good luck for the beta on Friday!

Scooby- I need that bagel! Sounds good. Yes I'm glad its only 9 days I would go crazy if any longer. My RE does 14 after retrieval so ends up being 9 after transfer....

Angie- glad the 2nd beta went well! Only 12 more days till u/s. Did they say at that point could see heartbeat? How exciting!

Tiff- are you in uk? It seems that lots of places there don't do beta. Yes, the reassurance is nice, especially when you have no idea of what's going on inside.


----------



## angielude

Dancing- That is awesome news. Congratulations, and FX'd for good strong beta.


----------



## angielude

If I remember correctly they could see the heart beat last time with DD around the same time. So I'm assuming so.


----------



## dancingnurse2

DB when do you go for beta?
Angie- awesome second beta!


----------



## beneathmywing

dancingnurse: :dance: :happydance: 

Lana: man! how frustrating... you do not need this extra stress, girl! sending you hugs xxx

Angie: Great second beta!!!

Sorry if I missed anyone (I'm sure I did) busy day!! AFM: Day 1 of stims tonight. I started my Lupron last night!! woohoo.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Dancing congratulations that's great news and hope it's confirmed with a great beta !


----------



## Lana Farrell

Db, this is the closest clinic others are over an hour away and will involve train rides for me. I wasn't really clued up about cysts and their affect on IVF until last week when researching them. We should receive this info from our clinics if relevant and be given possible options. I feel we shouldn't be the ones to hunt for info and be left in the dark about actual facts. I feel like a bit of a mug right now. I don't hold much hope for tomorrow's scan.


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear the stress you are heading lana, all could still be well, I'm hoping the best for you 

Dancing, that's brilliant news! Good luck for Fri 

Beneath, yay for starting stimms! 

Afm day 3 of estrogen, next appointment a week today 
Haven't been on much as dd has hand foot and mouth, impetigo and a rash all over, what with the appointment Tues it's been a bit if a full on week!


----------



## scoobybeans

angie- That's an awesome 2nd beta. Good luck on the 13th! 

tiff- If you get a positive, maybe you can go to your regular OBGYN for betas? If not, seeing HPT's getting darker is a good sign too.

dancing- Congratulations!!! Good luck with your beta tomorrow :)

lana- I'm so sorry you're going through this, it sounds awfully frustrating. I don't think you should proceed if there's a risk to your health. Maybe it would be better to travel farther to see an RE you trust.

db- The bagel is amazing lol. How are you feeling? OTD is coming up soon right?

beneath- How are the stims treating you so far?

star- Your poor daughter, that sounds just awful. I hope your next appointment goes smoothly!

AFM- Starting stims tomorrow! I feel so far behind everyone else lol.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you star and scooby. Star what a mad week, hope your little gets well soon! 
Scooby you must be so excited to be starting stims tomorrow! And don't feel behind I think I may have a few months of waiting before I get to start IVF again.


----------



## star25

Thank you Scooby and lana 

Yay for starting Scooby! I still might have 2 weeks on estrogen then 5 days on progesterone before transfer so you're not behind! 

Lana when is your next appointment?


----------



## Myshelsong

Lanathat is crazy!! Ohss is a huge issue that can happen with stims, not to mention that getting follicles from just one ovary is super annoying. I only have one functioning ovary for some reason. 
What are you going to do? I don't know if I would risk it at this point, will you end up losing money if you cancel?

Great beta! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.

Still waiting for af to show, I hope she gets here quickly, if it is too late we might wait another month as hubs is going on a work trip


----------



## star25

Hope af hurries my, it's so irritating waiting for it to show!


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana -- I'll still hold out hope for you, love!! FX!

Star -- Yayyy day 3 already! Good luck at next week's appt. So sorry to hear about DD. I hope she gets better soon xx

Scooby -- Stims are good going so far.. I don't get much symptoms usually. Yayy for stims tomorrow. You aren't too far behind from me! no worries.

My -- Doing the AF dance for ya :dance: :dance:


----------



## dbrbernie

Morning guys! I had beta this morning and just waiting on results. I started spotting last night though and this morning lots of bleeding but not enough to fill pad, but comes out a lot when I pee(tmi). I read that this could be nothing or could be bad. Doc said its tough to know and would just need to see how 2nd beta goes on Monday. 
I read that the crinone can cause bleeding too from irritating cervix but I don't know.
Grrrrrr


----------



## ARKHUNE

My meds came in yesterday for our fet in April!!! So excited, I am really hopeful for this transfer. 

dbrbernie - try not to worry yourself to death! Relax and don't stress

beneathmywing and Scooby - you guys are coming up for frozen transfer right?
Ive been a little out of the loop the last couple of days. 

angie - cant wait to hear about the ultrasound :) so happy for you dear. 

I start meds on March 12th frozen transfer of our two embies will be around April 8th or 9th :) :) 

Star - I hope you DD gets better

Lana - sorry to hear about your issues. I had mild OHSS for our first ivf cycle and it was so bad at first I didn't think we were going to be able to make the first initial transfer. Looking back now I still do not think my body was ready hence not getting pregnant. Good luck honey!

Sent the below poem to my mom and mother in law the other day. My mom is not an emotional woman and she cried like a baby. Being the oldest of five kids I think it is hitting my mom hard that her only daughter is having serious troubles getting a child of my own. Much love ladies. God knows and hears the deepest desires of our hearts. I just know it. Praying for comfort and peace during everyone's difficult moments, shots, doctor visits, crying fits, and love for the happy times. 


I do not have a face to see, 
Or put inside a frame. 
I do not have soft cheeks to kiss, 
I don't yet have a name. 
You can't yet hold my tiny hands, 
Nor whisper in my ear. 
It's still too soon to sing a song, 
Or cuddle me so near. 
But all will change come ________, 
That's when the say I'm due. 
I'm your new grandson or granddaughter, 
I can't wait till I meet you. 
All I ask between now and then, 
Is your patience while I grow. 
I promise I'll be worth the wait, 
Because of all the love we'll know. 
So what I have to give you now, 
is a wish to you from me. 
I cannot wait to be a part 
Of this wonderful family.


----------



## tiffttc

Dancing- congrats hunny iam sooooo happy for you 

Db- i live in Ireland so ya I don't they do betas here unless there is some reason they need to check the hormones in your blood arrh so annoying 

Scooby- ya I guess it's a good sign to see a positive and it getting darker but I won't get peace of mind until 7 week scan it's so Annoying they really should do betas I might ask them can they do one for me if I get a positive 

Afm- iam 4dp5dt and trying to keep myself busy it's not working very well the weather here is really bad heavy rain and strong winds so it's guna b a fire a film and a takeaway for me tonight just wishing for the days to pass


----------



## star25

Thank you ark and beneath 

Ark, that's a lovely poem

Db, I hope everything is OK with you with dd I had spotting from the crinone


----------



## xx Emily xx

Angie and Dancing - congratulations!!! Hope you've both got sticky beans!!! 

Good luck everyone else!! 

AFM - bloods and scan tomorrow to check lining, then all being well FET next week. Have cried a lot today, not sure if it's just cos we're nearing the end of the cycle and I'm exhausted!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Good luck tomorrow Emily.


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well Emily, have a good night's sleep and rest


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck, Emily!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Good luck Emily! Congrats to the others!!
Beneath- happy you're stimming again and fx for you this time!!
Lana- hang in there!! Hoping for positive answers for you soon!
Ark - you and I will be very close for our FET timing!

AFM- I'm going for my HSG and scratch tomorrow, kinda nervous for the pain. Any advice???


----------



## Lana Farrell

Paislee take advised painkillers before your appointment you will need them. I forgot to take mine and the pain was horrendous but after the actual scratch it was just a beat up feeling in my womb for a few days. Better to expect some pain than not and get a surprise like me lol x good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Lana Farrell

Or today rather! Just saw the time you posted paislee. Lots of luck x


----------



## Lana Farrell

Good luck Emily x


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star my next appointment is today in the afternoon. I was excited before then I got scared and now I'm just numb. Like I say not holding much hope but thank you for all the hope ladies. I know there a small chance things could be ok. 

My, I don't think what I have is ohss. Mine is just one cyst which were concerned may grow even larger with the stims. It's just I've had two different diagnoses for this darn cyst. Ohss sounds scary! How come you only have the one ovary working? It's super frustrating but if we have one decent ovary there's still lots of hope  
If I did cancel today I'd lose all the meds money I've paid so far and have to pay again for blood screening etc when we begin again. But the cost of the IVF will be refunded. I literally have no idea what I'm going to do all is riding on this scan. Gulp. 

Thank you ark and wishing you lots of luck for fet in April. It really is exciting seeing those meds hehe :-D

My I shall also do the af dance for you ! Cmon af!!


----------



## Lana Farrell

dbrbernie said:


> Morning guys! I had beta this morning and just waiting on results. I started spotting last night though and this morning lots of bleeding but not enough to fill pad, but comes out a lot when I pee(tmi). I read that this could be nothing or could be bad. Doc said its tough to know and would just need to see how 2nd beta goes on Monday.
> I read that the crinone can cause bleeding too from irritating cervix but I don't know.
> Grrrrrr

Db I'm praying for you this spotting is simply from the crinone. Some bleeding can be normal or the egg bubba getting even more snuggly. 
Has the bleeding calmed down now? 
I had bleeding with my son before positive beta but it was dark and lasted 5 days! Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## star25

Paislee I've had 2 scratches, 1 with and 1 without ibuprofen but it didn't really make a difference, just think of how much it can help and it doesn't last long, then just a bit of cramping after 

Lots of luck for you today lana, let's hope for good news at the scan, would be such a shame to have to stop now and also lose money


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks star! I'm counting down the minutes now


----------



## scoobybeans

my- Hope AF has shown up or will very soon!

star- I'm glad we'll be transferring around the same time :)

beneath- When is your next scan hun?

db- Spotting can be so many things. I hope it's nothing bad! Did you get your beta results? FX everything is ok. :hugs:

ark- Mine will be a fresh transfer. Thanks you for posted that poem, that was so sweet and made me a little teary.

tiff- Not long now! Do you have a project you can work on to keep you busy?

Emily- Good luck with your transfer today!!!

paislee- Definitely take something for the pain. I had bad cramping with my HSG and I can't imagine what it would have been like without anything at all. Good luck!

lana- Hoping so hard that everything turns out okay for you today. I'm so sorry this has been such a tough cycle so far. :hugs: The loss of money would be rough but ultimately you need to be healthy and give your little embie the best chance you can. Good luck!

AFM, had my baseline bloodwork this morning & will get results back this afternoon. If everything is ok I start stims tonight.


----------



## dancingnurse2

They just called my beta is 40. She said anything over 20 at this point is good. I go back Monday to have recheck. Trying not to read to much into it. Hope it is ok. At this time I am pregnant.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Dancing that's great news!! Hope it keeps going up! 


Well lining was 7.2mm, they want 8mm. It's a triple line though. My estradiol has been increased to 5 times a day, I'm still on buserelin injections and I'm now also starting the oestrogen patch. Scan again next weds


----------



## star25

Ahh great news dancing! 

Emily, with dd on my first lining check it was 7.9 and they needed 8, it was so frustrating but a week later all was good!


----------



## dbrbernie

Emily- hope the next scan goes well!

Tiff- Ireland? Cool. Yes I would think no beta would be annoying! What day do thry tell you to test? 

Scooby- stimm time! What meds are you on? Yes I had my OTD yesterday. I had been getting positive home tests so was expecting positive. It came up 34. They said they like over 25 for the day I was on. 

Beneath- stims! Did they change up your protocol? 

Star- I hope your daughter is getting better!

Dancing- thats great! I hope your Monday level is good!

Lana- How did the appointment go? Finger crossed that cyst isn't causing trouble. he bleeding had been pretty mild all day yesterday (after a ton of blood when I woke up) and light all night. Most of today was light too. BUT I took a frer this morning and it is barely positive, so faint. That has to mean things are over. 

So sad here but trying to stay calm. I know in the beginning it is common to have mc but I just hate that its happening. The whole IVF process took so much out of me and now I need to start over? I'll do it but it's a lot right now....I go back Tuesday for 2nd beta but fully expecting it to be negative. Does anyone know if I need to have a cycle off in between or if I would go right back on bcp?

oxox


----------



## star25

I'm so sorry db, is it definitely a miscarriage? I truly hope not, with mine I had to wait a cycle in between before starting my next fet, I think they would have let me if I pushed it but the nurse said there's something valuable about having that cycle in between so I waited so I could give it my best shot, sending hugs


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh db I'm sorry you're going through this. I've read sometimes we shouldn't take notice of how dark the test is coming up, because lots of things can influence it; how much you've drank, time of day etc. Thinking of you db x


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you star, scooby and db. 
Scooby did your blood work come back ok? Are you starting stims tonight? :-D

I was surprised at my scan. Still in shock tbh. Only had 4 notable growing follies on my 'good' ovary, with lots of tiny ones. On my cyst side I surprisingly had 5 growing follies. My cyst was 4cm so possibly may have shrunk a few mm. Consultant was happy and no mention of needing to cancel! They have upped my bemfola to 375 now and I go in for scan on Monday. Roll on Monday


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls I took a test this morning iam 6dp5dt and 14 days past trigger and the second line came up I don't have to squint or turn it to the light it's very clearly there it's a strong enough line for so early iam going to do another one tomorrow morning and if it's darker I definitely know iam pregnant 

Dancing congrats wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months how many did u transfer?

Db iam so sorry Hun but at least you have gotten pregnant now you know you can do it again just give yourself sometime to heal from this cycle am ya Ireland lol I know it's so far away from you and they tell you to wait till 12 days past transfer to test but I couldn't help myself this morning lol iam going to be a poas addict for the next 6 days


----------



## tiffttc

Lana Farrell said:


> Thank you star, scooby and db.
> Scooby did your blood work come back ok? Are you starting stims tonight? :-D
> 
> I was surprised at my scan. Still in shock tbh. Only had 4 notable growing follies on my 'good' ovary, with lots of tiny ones. On my cyst side I surprisingly had 5 growing follies. My cyst was 4cm so possibly may have shrunk a few mm. Consultant was happy and no mention of needing to cancel! They have upped my bemfola to 375 now and I go in for scan on Monday. Roll on Monday

Oh Lana iam so happy for you I know how worried you have been about this cycle


----------



## tiffttc

What Do all ye think
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0421.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Tiff - sounding and looks very promising! Fx
Lana- glad to hear a positive update finally!! 
DBR- my thoughts are with you my dear, sending a big hug your way!
Hello and hugs to the rest of the group who are in various stages.

AFM- Yesterday was wretched! The biopsy/scratch was AWFUL!!! Seriously I thought I had high pain threshold, the HSG was uncomfortable and a little painful when they had to adjust the camera... HOWEVER, that was nothing compared to the pain of the scratch. I practically popped the stress ball they gave me to squeeze because I was holding it so tightly. I actually felt for a minute like I was going to throw up on the table. To the ladies who have gone before me, you are fierce warriors!! But, now that it's behind me I just hope this helps my one and only embie to snuggle in nicely at our FET next month..... I'm just waiting for the biopsy to come back and give us the green light for the FET meds to start. This coming week should be uneventful for me, but I'll check in to see how everyone else is coming along. :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Lana, I'm so pleased your scan went well and even more pleased if the cyst has shrunk as I'm sure you are! Good luck for mon 

Tiff, test looks very good! Can't wait to see tomorrows! 

Paislee, yes I think we put it mildly yesterday but the scratch is bloody awful!! Hope you're OK now


----------



## Lana Farrell

tiffttc said:


> What Do all ye think

No squinting needed tiff HOORAY!! Congrats x


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks paislee. I just wAnna say LOL about the scratch. I love your description you've got it spot on. I felt that I was going to puke too. If I ever need it again I'll be having some morphine before hand!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you star! I really am looking forward to Monday :-D


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks paislee Star and Lana I will upload tomorrow's one aswell so you can tell me if it looks darker iam hoping it will


----------



## dbrbernie

Thank you guys for the virtual hugs and love! I've been trying to hang in there. I had a great workout at the gym(first one since before stims). While I was there I was feeling positive and looking forward to the future. I though, "I can do this! It's ok. I'll take the opportunity to get healthier". Then as I was leaving I saw all the babies in the gym daycare and went back to being down. I know I'll get through it but its tough right now. All the hormones probably are not helping! lol

Lana- Yay looks good! I'm glad that cyst doesn't seem to be causing problems

Tiff- right on! I'm glad your test came out well! Yes, looks positive.

Star- yes, I'm pretty sure because have had increasingly more cramps and heavy bleeding plus faintly positive tests. Second beta is Tuesday so I guess I'll know for sure then. 

Paislee- ouch but you're another step closer!


----------



## scoobybeans

Dancing- congratulations!!! Hope your 2nd beta is strong.

Emily- It sounds like your lining is almost there. Just a little bit longer. Drink pomegranate juice!

Db- I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: I hope you take the time to heal & be kind to yourself. I'm on antagonist protocol, so 225 Follistim & 75 Menopur for now, adding in Cetrotide later.

Lana- That's amazing news!! I'm so glad you get to continue.

Tiff- Congratulations! Fx that line keeps getting darker.

Paislee- I'm sorry your procedure was so painful hun. Glad that's behind you & you can start looking forward to your transfer.

AFM, I did get the ok to start yesterday so I took my 1st two shots last night. Finally!!! DH did them & ended up jabbing himself by accident. He asked if he was going to ovulate lol. (He didn't get any meds it was just a needle.) Anyway I'm glad the first one is out of the way. I've got an ultrasound & bloodwork on Monday.


----------



## October_baby

Dancing- congratulations!!! Praying for a Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and baby. 

Lana- That's awesome news! I'm so so happy to hear that you are able to continue.

Db- I'm so sorry to hear this news. Im sending lots of love and hugs your way. 

Scooby- We are on the same protocol and meds haha. I'm on the antagonist protocol 225 Follistim & 75 Menopur & Ganirelix(the same as Cetrotide)

Today is day 8 of stim. I had an ultrasound and blood drawn today. I was told I had 8 follicles on the right ranging 16-20 and 6 on the left ranging 14-16. They have scheduled another ultrasound tomorrow morning with a possibility of triggering tomorrow night. Estimated retrieval now isl on tuesday. I am so darn nervous but ready.


----------



## Lana Farrell

scooby your husband sounds hilarious! I wish my oh would inject me but he has a major phobia. I've been super brave until my second bemfola injection tonight. (I have 3 in total each night now) for some reason as soon as this entered my skin it burned and stung and made me scream in pain even after I'd injected all the med! It is raised now and I can feel a lump under my skin, and it bled a little. There's even a small bruise now too :-( then I couldn't do my suprecur it took 30 mins of crying, oh can't help me he tried but he was freaking out too. 
What the hell will I do tomorrow night... You have one brave husband


----------



## Lana Farrell

October that sounds amazing! What a fantastic amount and Tuesday is just around the corner how exciting! I'm two days behind you on day 6 of stims. Hope tomorrow mornings scan goes well


----------



## star25

Glad to hear you have started Scooby, poor dh though haha! Good luck for tomorrows scan and bloodwork 

October, you're nearly there! Hope ec goes well

Lana, sorry to hear the injection wasn't good! I had clexane after ec because of ohss and that bloody hurt for ages after too, hope they get easier for you 

Afm, counting down the days until Thursdays scan, I'm pretty sure lining won't be ready but it will be nice to have an update


----------



## tiffttc

This is yesterday and this morning tests the one with the 7 on it is this morning today iam 7dp5dt it looks darker to me what do ye girls think
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## scoobybeans

October- That's cool we're on the same protocol :) When did they have you add in the Ganirelix? 14 follies is awesome!!! Best of luck at your appointment today. I hope they let you trigger. 

Lana- My DH used to be in the medical field so he's comfortable around needles and stuff. (Otherwise I'm sure I'd be doing this myself too!) And even he is not looking forward to the intramuscular shots because he doesn't want to hurt me. I don't take bemfola but if it's similar to Menopur (which also stings bad and gave me a bruise the 1st night) let me tell you what we did differently on the 2nd night. I keep it refrigerated, so I took it out a half hour before. Then we mixed the powder and waited another fifteen minutes for it to dissolve. Make sure you use a full 1CC of water or more to help dilute it. The more concentrated it is, the more it will burn. I hope this helps! I'm only 4 days behind you!

star- Thank you! Are you doing any of the old tricks to help your lining? If mine looks thin I'm going to try pomegranate juice and maybe red raspberry leaf tea :) Good luck on Thursday!

Last night's shots went way better. For the first time I'm glad have a little cushion in my belly lol. I'm sure I won't find out too much at tomorrow's appointment but I hope my estrogen levels are rising like they should be.


----------



## scoobybeans

tiff- Definitely darker!!! Woohoo! That looks strong for 7dp5dt. Did you transfer two?


----------



## tiffttc

scoobybeans said:


> tiff- Definitely darker!!! Woohoo! That looks strong for 7dp5dt. Did you transfer two?

Yes I transferred 2 day5 blasts and ya I was thinking the same thing it's dark for 7dp5dt now iam thinking is there 2 in there lol iam happy either way


----------



## star25

Definitely darker tiff! Congratulations


----------



## Lana Farrell

Tiff that is a beautiful line today! Much darker. How crazy and amazing would two be! 
Wish I could have two put in lol x


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby I get confused with all the different names for our meds but I'm quite sure bemfola is same as follistim which you're on. I have pre filled pens with mine but because they upped mine by 75 I'm having to do two injections as that amount doesn't exist in a single pen. Wah! And my down reg I'm still taking is suprecur so 3 darn needles. I've scarred myself mentally after last night. I want to know if we can inject into our thighs? It says we can on leaflet but my nurses told me belly only... Weird right? 
Good luck for tomorrow's appointment scooby


----------



## tiffttc

Lana Farrell said:


> Tiff that is a beautiful line today! Much darker. How crazy and amazing would two be!
> Wish I could have two put in lol x

Ya and it came up straight away aswell lol I no twins sounds crazy I wuld b going from 1 child to 3 big change Iam just glad I can give a brother or sister I think being an only child would be very lonely and with my first ivf they only put 1 back and I have my son from it all it takes is one Lana iam hoping all is good at your next scan and that cyst doesn't grow anymore


----------



## ARKHUNE

Tiff looks great!!! Congrats


----------



## beneathmywing

Sorry I've been MIA, ladies, have had a long few days, but have been reading along!! This thread is moving quick~! Exciting stuff.

AFM: Had my day 4 scan yesterday and have four follicles growing. My next scan is Tuesday. Anything is better than what happened last cycle at this point!!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Tiff I feel the same I'm an only child so I know I want different for my son and really want a bigger family. My little boy is 2 1/2 years now old enough to be asking for brothers and sisters! I started trying for number 2 when he was only 3months old! It's been a tough old time. 
I have a feeling you might have two lil beans growing in there! Whatever happens wishing you a healthy 9 months whether it's one or two.


----------



## Lana Farrell

beneathmywing said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, ladies, have had a long few days, but have been reading along!! This thread is moving quick~! Exciting stuff.
> 
> AFM: Had my day 4 scan yesterday and have four follicles growing. My next scan is Tuesday. Anything is better than what happened last cycle at this point!!

Beneath I'm glad you're scan went well. It's early days and praying for you they grow nice and steadily. This cycle will be better, sending positive energy your way and wishing you good luck and progress for tomorrow's scan x


----------



## tiffttc

Lana Farrell said:


> Tiff I feel the same I'm an only child so I know I want different for my son and really want a bigger family. My little boy is 2 1/2 years now old enough to be asking for brothers and sisters! I started trying for number 2 when he was only 3months old! It's been a tough old time.
> I have a feeling you might have two lil beans growing in there! Whatever happens wishing you a healthy 9 months whether it's one or two.

Oh wow you are an only child I have 3 other siblings so my home was very busy but you always have someone to play with which is what I want for him oh I didn't know you already have a son did u conceive him naturally my son is 4 years old on Friday so he has been asking for a sister or brother for awhile now please god everything goes well with this pregnancy there will be nearly 5 years of an age gape a lot larger then I hoped but I had 2 failed cycles in 2015 and I just took the whole of 2016 off ttc those two failed cycles took a lot out of me emotionally I even went through a phase thinking I wouldn't be able to give my son a sibling but I've come out the better end of it I think the only thing that was keeping me going was I have been pregnant once so I can do it again and thank you Lana iam hoping to be wishing you a h&h 9 months too soon


----------



## scoobybeans

tiff- Twins would be exciting, especially if it's something you're ok with and prepared to handle. How was your test this morning?

lana- Hmm, I'd ask your nurse but I bet you can inject them into your thighs. Is there any way to draw up all of the meds into a single needle? 

beneath- 4 is a good start and I'm sure more will pop up along the way :) Good luck tomorrow!

AFM, my Day 4 appointment went ok. I don't know my E2 levels yet but I had 4 measurable follicles on my right and 3 on my left, with some smaller ones in the mix. My main worry right now is I'm having withdrawal bleeding from coming off BCP but I've taken 3 days of stims already. I hope this doesn't mean my lining is going to be an issue. The doctor didn't seem too concerned but did ask a lot of questions so I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh tiff that's made me wanna cry thinking about actually becoming pregnant again! I honestly feel like its mission impossible to get pregnant or stay pregnant. My son is naturally conceived yes, but had troubles ever since and 1 mc over a year ago now. It's my endometriosis messing things up I'm sure. It would be amazing to give siblings wouldn't it. The age gap is kinda big but will be easier to have a helping hand and better late than never  I hear your struggle with ttc number 2, you've been super strong to get through all this and still keep going. I hope I can find the strength you have because it gets dark when it takes so long doesn't it. Happy birthday to your son for Friday!  x


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby I asked about the thigh today at my appointment and she explained they want it on the belly so it's closer to the ovaries so no thighs allowed. The clexane and other stuff after egg collection will be fine in thigh she explained. 

Those follicles growing already sound great, I don't think estrogen testing is always needed at this point so don't worry. If on the ultrasound your lining doesn't look how they'd expect it to then they would need to test it. I think you're meant to have a withdrawal bleed but not sure if it's ok to be whilst stimming. For sure check this with them for piece of mind. They want the lining thin before starting stimming that's all I know. Did they mention your lining today?


----------



## Lana Farrell

My scan showed 3 on the right and 6 on the left (and lots of smaller ones on both) not sure if these have any time to grow and catch up now? 
My cyst seemed a tad smaller again! It still is large though and will be drained soon. Meds stayed the same and they predicted 13th most likely for egg collection by their size. Lining was great so I'm happy with things at this point. Wish I could have more follicles growing but it only takes one hopefully!


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana -- Thank you, hun! You definitely have some time for your follies to grow and catch up and so good that the cyst seems smaller!

Scooby - Thank you! Great numbers so far!!! I am sure the withdrawal bleeding is fine, but definitely ask your RE if you are concerned.


----------



## ARKHUNE

Love keeping up with my ladies! Good luck all. Tiff ready to find out if it's one or two so exciting


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luckI know ladies!
I am out this march FET looks like moving onto April instead. Af came to late and hubs will be out of town during transfer week and he really wants to be a part of it, so we are going to wait. 
Wish everyone the best. I just keep bouncing out of this group!


----------



## scoobybeans

lana- I'm so glad your appointment went well & the cyst is shrinking. :thumbup: Wow, retrieval in less than a week! So exciting!

beneath- Good luck today!!!

ark- How are you doing hun?

my- Aw, I was hoping we'd be cycling together. That's so nice that DH wants to be there for you though! 

AFM, my RE's office told me to keep my meds the same and come in again tomorrow. E2 was 118 yesterday but it started at 38 so I think that's a decent climb after 2-1/2 days. :)


----------



## October_baby

My- I'm sorry you have to wait but you will definitely need the support of DH. It is awesome that he wants to be by your side during this crazy process. 

Beneath- keep us posted on your progress. 

Lana- do glad to hear that cyst is decreasing in size and will be drained soon. 9 follies is still pretty good. I'm sure they will drain more come retrieval. 

My retrieval was yesterday and I got the phone call that they retrieved 12 eggs and 7 matured and fertilized. I still have a lot of bloating and discomfort from retrieval :-(
Impatiently waiting on the progress through out the week. We are hoping for transfer on Sunday.


----------



## October_baby

Scooby keep us posted on your appointment today.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Congrats October, 7 fertilising sounds great. That's come around so soon! You only stimmed for 10 days? I'm on day 10 of stims and apparently still have another 4 days of this. 
Sorry you've got bloating and discomfort, are you resting? Take it easy and hopefully that feeling will ease. Hoping your embies make it to day 5 lots of luck! X


----------



## October_baby

Lana- I stimmed for 8 1/2 days and triggered the 9th night. My E2 level was increasing rapidly and I wanted to do a fresh cycle. I work from home so Im not doing too much. I was hoping to retrieve and fertilize more but I'll take 7. How are you today?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Wow that's really short time to stim? You must have great follies to react like that. I know they bang on about getting loads is better but I really believe in quality over quantity. Or in an ideal world a bit of both. What are you taking between now to transfer? Do you feel in limbo land now that they've taken the eggs? 
I'm ok just very bloated and feel a little nausea, possibly because I'm not drinking enough water naughty me. I've started to drink more and feel less sick. I'm eagerly awaiting Friday's scan. It's with the nurse though not my consultant as she's away that day. It's the last scan before collection so was hoping to have consultant. This nurse is the one who miscounted my follicles in the beginning scaring the hell out of me!


----------



## star25

October, great news, good luck for transfer on Sunday 

Lana hope scan goes well on Friday 

I just had lining check and it is 9.6mm! It hasn't been this thick before at this point so was a nice surprise, transfer is next Thursday, could have been tuesday but they're busy but at least Im not going back for another lining check!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you star. Glad you're lining is nice and thick ready for the transfer. I might be having my transfer next Thursday too! It's either going to be Thursday or Saturday (day 5) yay! Can't wait


----------



## scoobybeans

How's everyone doing today? This thread got so quiet. Just a few of us in the home stretch now!

My appointment went ok but I'm responding slowly. I've got 6 follies between 5mm-12mm with some smaller ones that may or may not catch up. They increased my Follistim to 300 last night and I'm adding in Cetrotide tonight. I think I'm in this for the long haul. :coffee:

star- excellent news about your lining! GL on Thursday for your transfer :)

lana- How was your last appointment? Do you think you'll be triggering tomorrow?

October- Any news yet? I hope your 7 are doing well!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Hi scooby, it has got very quiet on here now. It's just us few left now. 
Sorry you're responding slowly but I think for sure you'll get some more after the increased follistim kicks in. I only have a couple more than you have, and I'm nearly ready for collection. I'm on 375 follistim and they thought I'd be a high responder! Remember we just need one good quality egg.

My last scan went well think it was 9 in total of course I'd love some more bigger ones but I'm happy to continue. Triggering depends on what they'll see tomorrow but they said will probably be Saturday night. I feel sick today and very bloated. A bit weak.


----------



## star25

Be good to have a buddy lana! 

Scooby, sounds like you are doing well, when do you think ec will be?


----------



## October_baby

Scooby- It has definitely gotten quiet around here. haha. Where are all of our buddies? Im sure you will do great with the increase of follistim. Grow little follicles, grow!!!

Lana- Good luck on your appointment tomorrow. Hope you feel better and get a little relief from the bloating. 

Star- That is a good number for your lining check. Good luck on your transfer. 

The embryologist contacted and said i have 4 grade A and 3 grade B that are growing very slowly. Not sure what any of that means. haha But the RE called right after and said that I should consider canceling the fresh transfer because he feels I will hyperstim. I didn't realize you could hyperstim after you stopped stims. I really want to get this done on sunday.


----------



## scoobybeans

lana- I think I was a little over-suppressed from the BCP, which I'd been worried about from the beginning. It's ok though, things seem to be happening now. I'll know more tomorrow. What day of stims are you on? 9 is awesome! You're right, quality is key. I'm sorry you're feeling ill today :( I'm so thirsty and drinking tons of water & coconut water & herbal tea!

star- I'm not sure yet but I'm thinking I'll maybe trigger Sun/Mon with EC on Tues/Wed? I just had to buy 2 more days worth of meds just in case I go to 12 days of stimming. I will hopefully know more tomorrow :)

October- We're definitely the stragglers around here lol. I think I'm the very last one. There will be no one left at that point! Your results sound great! Bummer about OHSS though. I hope you don't get that. I think your estrogen levels do continue to rise for a few days after EC.


----------



## dancingnurse2

I have been reading my third beta finally showed over double rate. I think my little bean just does thing at its on pace. Trying to enjoy every moment of being pregnant!


----------



## star25

October, I had to freeze all because of the risk of ohss, I was so disappointed but they also say fets have a higher success rate as your body has a chance to recover from meds. I waited 4 months to transfer because of Xmas and my long cycles and it was so worth it as I now have my dd 
I know how it feels though to be told you have to wait 
Sounds like you have some good quality embies growing there! 

Dancing, good news your beta has doubled, glad you are enjoying it, it's a very exciting time, hope we can all join you!


----------



## scoobybeans

dancing- Oh that's wonderful hun, congratulations!!! :hugs: You must be over the moon!

star- When did they let you know it had to be a freeze all? Was it before trigger or after?


----------



## October_baby

It has officially been cancelled until next cycle. The RE's were very adamant about not performing the transfer due to ohss risk. So, I will just have to wait another month or so. So sad and very disappointed.

star- Are the FET meds anything like the initial stim? 

Dancing- Congratulations. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and the little bean.


----------



## dancingnurse2

October so you will freeze your embryos


----------



## October_baby

Yes, we are freezing all embryos. RE said to call Day 1 of my next cycle to start birth control and we will do a FET.


----------



## star25

Scooby it was before trigger as I had 35 follicles so I had to trigger with buserelin instead of what I was supposed to which I can't remember the name! They then confirmed after ec it wouldn't definitely be freeze all as had 21 eggs 

October, sorry to hear that, totally understand how you feel but try and just take this time to relax and enjoy yourself ready to start with a well rested body 

The fets are easier, this fet I went for baseline when af started, then started estrogen tablets (4 a day) went back after 10 days (today) lining needed to be over 8mm and was 9.6mm so transfer is then 5 days later and you also start progesterone on this day, however as clinic are busy Tuesday I'm having transfer Thursday so start progesterone sat night as needs to be 5 days before transfer 
Progesterone I have are pessaries 3 times daily 

My last fets have been much the same, only difference been I needed an extra week on the estrogen as my.lining wasn't thick enough on first check 

The meds are easier on you too, I don't feel ny different on them 

After my ivf when they said would be a freeze all I eventually decided to make the most of my appointment free time! I enjoyed Xmas and even had a drink knowing my embies were waiting safely in the freezer until I was ready, I was desperate to get started again and did after 4 months in the end but that's because of my.long cycles 
I also had a weekend away for.my sisters 30th which I otherwise would have missed so that was nice too!


----------



## dancingnurse2

I know it must be hard to wait but if it prevents Ohss then you have better chances!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Hi girls! I'm still here just nothing new to report... Started my BCP before my FET and just waiting for my baseline US next week to start transfer meds.... 
October - maybe we will sync up for transfer time, I think I'm looking at early to mid-April assuming I get underway after my US. I hope you can avoid OHSS. FX for you!
Hugs to the rest of you ladies!! I'll be checking in again next week, hopefully!


----------



## Lana Farrell

dancingnurse2 said:


> I have been reading my third beta finally showed over double rate. I think my little bean just does thing at its on pace. Trying to enjoy every moment of being pregnant!

How lovely! So glad this beta has over doubled and has reassured you are officially pregnant woooooohooo! Happy and healthy 9 months to you x


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby my consultant said the same thing to me about being a little over suppressed that's why they upped my follistim at day 4 of stims. It's ok to respond slow as long as we get to the finish line  I know you'll get there and be fine
I don't know why I keep worrying the last few days about ohss... My nausea and bloatedness but I hardly have too many follicles so surely it's not possible! But I must say I hope they say I can trigger a day early I'm so uncomfortable in my belly and can't wear normal clothes. I am day 12 of stims today. Appointment in the afternoon, hope this nurse is competent enough. No offence but she did Mia count my follies near the beginning of this.


----------



## Lana Farrell

October_baby said:


> It has officially been cancelled until next cycle. The RE's were very adamant about not performing the transfer due to ohss risk. So, I will just have to wait another month or so. So sad and very disappointed.
> 
> star- Are the FET meds anything like the initial stim?
> 
> Dancing- Congratulations. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you and the little bean.

So sorry but im sure this is for the best. I didn't realise that this could happen after collection. I am shocked. Can understand your disappointment in havin to wait even longer. What was their reasoning and when exactly did they tell you this? X


----------



## scoobybeans

Only 3 follicles now. We're converting to an IUI.

I'll stick around to cheer all of you ladies on. <3


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby I thought there was more than that at your scan? I didn't know they could decrease? I'm so sorry this has happened xx


----------



## scoobybeans

I had an AFC of 14 before BCP. At Day 4 scan they saw 7, Day 6 they saw 6 and today at Day 8 only 3. Obviously the BCP weren't good for me. Things felt off since the withdrawal bleed started and I just didn't have a great feeling. Still I was hoping we'd have 5 or 6 and move forward.

Anyway, how are you? Good luck at your scan today! You're getting so close!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Just had my scan and I had 8 large on left af 6 large on right ranging from 15-22 and I had lots of smaller ones around 10-14 but I don't think these will grow big enough. Egg collection is Monday so I'm triggering tomorrow night. Tonight's last stim has reduced to 300 follistim. No mention of that cyst so I'm over the moon! The bag of meds I've just had to buy is massive, I'll be keeping busy just consuming/injecting or inserting all of these.i have clexane and steroid and all the usual other stuff. Can't believe this is actually happening.


----------



## Lana Farrell

I'm so sorry scooby I never knew bcp could do that. Does this mean in further they would change your protocol? I'm really hoping for you that the IUI works you never know! I am routing for you and sending you lots of positive energy x


----------



## scoobybeans

Thank you sweetheart! :hugs: Yes we will definitely be changing my protocol in the future.

14 follies is fantastic! I'm so glad your cyst didn't end up being an issue. Good luck with your trigger and your EC on Monday. I'm so excited for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## tiffttc

So girls it's official IAM PREGNANT:happydance::happydance: my scan is the 4th of April so I'll be nervously waiting till then to know if all is ok but iam just going to enjoy being pregnant again for now all ye ladies have been a great support to me and I wish ye all lots of luck in your cycles I hope that by this time next year all of yer arms are full with screaming babies lol :baby::thumbup: thanks girls for everything


----------



## star25

Wonderful news tiff!! Looking forward for scan update 

Lana, yay for ec Monday 

Scooby, so sorry this cycle hasn't worked out, will be hoping for an iui bfp for you, hope you are OK


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you scooby, I'll still be supporting you throughout IUI ... Basically until you're pregnant! Means a lot knowing we're here for each other  

I'm starting to get excited and feeling like lucks on my side. Test date is 27th March they told me to buy my own clearblue pregnancy test and call them with results, all seems very daunting. And a tad cheeky that they won't provide a pregnancy test lol after the thousands this has cost... Ah as long as it works out in the end ay 

Tiff congrats I knew you had a sticky one in there! Look after yourself and yes I hope we all have screaming babies soon lol 

Star is yours transfer Thursday? We're super close cycle buddies, I'm really hoping for a day 5 transfer next week Saturday


----------



## dancingnurse2

Oh no Scooby. I hate to hear this, sending you hugs.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Ladies do any of you know much about the importance of womb lining for IVF? I'm not sure if 15mm is too thick? There's still another day for it to grow further! I've read that it can make it too difficult for embryo to implant.


----------



## star25

Lana yea transfer is next Thursday, glad we can be cycle buddies 
I asked my nurse if lining can be too thick on Tuesday and she said no as I was worried as mine is thicker than my last 2 fets


----------



## Lana Farrell

That's good to know thank you star. How thick is yours? I think you said about 8/9mm? I think that's the perfect thickness! I saw a consultant in the end yesterday and he said my lining looked great and had a triple layer that they want to see. I have read a few articles on how it shouldn't be over 15mm so I just hope it stays as it is. I'm sure it's fine just me being a worrier! Bring on next week.


----------



## star25

On Thursday mine was 9.6mm 
With dd in first check it was 7.9mm so had to wait another week! 
With my last one which was a blighted ovum it was 7 something so had to wait another week then too


----------



## beneathmywing

Hey ladies!! Sorry have been quiet, super long week at work! But have been following around. I am triggering tonight!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Beneath that's amazing! Didn't know that had come around so fast hooray! I trigger tonight too


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana Farrell said:


> Beneath that's amazing! Didn't know that had come around so fast hooray! I trigger tonight too

Yayyy! Trigger buddies!!!


----------



## star25

So excited for you two!


----------



## Lana Farrell

:wohoo:

I'm in the cinema but should be home before trigger time; 21:10. Feel excited


----------



## angielude

Mine was 15mm too, and I am already 6 weeks two days pregnant. First scan is Monday and I will update everyone later that evening.


----------



## star25

Look forward to scan angie!


----------



## Lana Farrell

That's good to know yours was thick also angie. And no better proof of that being ok than you being pregnant! Time flies 6 weeks already, lots of luck for your scan


----------



## Lana Farrell

Beneath I hope yours went better than mine. I struggled to prep the first trigger injection and ended up dropping a needle on the kitchen floor before I'd used it! Wiped it with sterile wipe and dried it with kitchen towel. Sounds awful I know. Hoping I haven't messed anything up.


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana Farrell said:


> Beneath I hope yours went better than mine. I struggled to prep the first trigger injection and ended up dropping a needle on the kitchen floor before I'd used it! Wiped it with sterile wipe and dried it with kitchen towel. Sounds awful I know. Hoping I haven't messed anything up.

oh noo!!!!! i'm sure you're fine!. i don't trigger for another 2 hours! ah.


----------



## scoobybeans

tiff- Congratulations!!! When do you find out how many little beans are in there?

star & dancing- Thank you :hugs: Not what we were hoping for but what can you do? We're doing ok now.

lana- Thanks hun! I will be supporting you too :) I can't believe they won't even spring for a test lol. Cheap little buggers. I'm sure your lining and the trigger are fine.

beneath- hooray for trigger! I'm so glad this cycle went more smoothly for you.

angie- I can't believe you're already over 6 weeks! Good luck on your scan today!

AFM, luck is just not on our side this cycle. After a nice chat with my RE we decided to move forward with IUI and if it doesn't work go to a straight start IVF cycle. I went in yesterday and I've got 2 beautiful follies at 19mm and 20mm, and my lining is 8.5 triple stripe. Problem is we're getting a blizzard on Tuesday! So we decided to trigger last night & do the IUI today (12 hours after trigger). If the storm is too bad to come in, DH and I will BD tomorrow morning to cover ourselves. If not, we'll do back to back IUI's. So my IUI is in 2.5 hours. Eek! Looks like I'll be in the 2WW with some of you after all. :thumbup:


----------



## Lana Farrell

Those eggs sound juicy scooby. Lots and lots of luck for the IUI, exciting stuff!


----------



## Lana Farrell

I had my egg collection in the early morning. Feeling rather delicate right now. They collected 13 eggs. I wonder how many will fertilise. The embryologist told me 80% should! Blimey fingers crossed 

Beneath hope your egg collection goes smoothly and you're ok


----------



## scoobybeans

13 eggs is awesome!!! :happydance: Hope you get good news tomorrow.


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana -- so glad your retrieval turned out way better than mine did. Unfortunately we only got 1 egg today.. not feeling hopeful at all.


----------



## star25

Glad retrieval went well Lana, hope you're resting lots now and get a good fertilisation report 

Beneath, I've written in your journal but hope you're resting too and sure that lovely dh is taking good care of you


----------



## Lana Farrell

Beneath I'm gutted for you. If that egg makes it though it could be all you need. Sending you lots of hugs x


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you all. I am resting and been sleeping. I'm surprised how bad feel pain wise. This process still feels surreal to me. Grateful for all of your support x


----------



## angielude

So first scan today showed two sacs both with fetal poles, and one had a really strong heartbeat. The other sac and fetal pole measured smaller and didn't have a heartbeat yet. Doctor said it could be behind a little or just not a viable pregnancy for that baby. She scheduled me for another ultrasound Sunday to see if there is a heartbeat. I am over the moon that I have a healthy baby thriving, but don't know how to feel about baby 2. Anyone with any experience with this?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Sorry angie no experience with that. Sorry they're both not strong at this point but thankfully that 1 is super strong.

I just got a call from embryologist and out of 13 eggs 12 were mature. Out of those 10 fertilised.


----------



## beneathmywing

Sorry angie hope baby B catches up!

Lana, great news!


----------



## star25

Glad 1 baby is well angie, praying the second one catches up xx

Lana, ahh good news!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Hey ladies!!! So sorry, for some reason I stopped receiving my email updates. I started my leuprolide shots on Sunday 3-12-17. 
I hope everyone is doing great. 

Scooby - I am praying for you dear. 

Angie - also praying for that baby b!!

Beneath - how did the trigger and retrieval go?

Miss you ladies!! 

In about a month we will get to transfer TWO frozen embies. I am over the moon and very hopeful this time.


----------



## star25

Glad you are well ark and transfer is next month, how exciting!!

Transfer day is tomorrow for me, doesn't feel like it is happening again!


----------



## scoobybeans

Angie- I think that is quite common with twin pregnancies. Try not to worry too much. Good luck on Sunday!

Lana- That is an amazing fertilization rate. I'm so happy for you hun! FX the embies keep growing well & you get to do a 5 day transfer.

Ark- thanks hun! I hope this month flies by for you!

Star- hooray for transfer tomorrow!!! I know this was a very long wait for you. I really, really hope you are successful!

My OTD is 3/27 but I'll probably test next Friday. I'm feeling very calm about everything for some reason. Not like me at all lol. Hope this feeling lasts ;)


----------



## star25

Thank you Scooby, it has been a long wait so fingers crossed for all of us!
With dd I tested after 5 days and got a faint positive, with the last one which was a blighted ovum tested after 4 days and got a faint positive so will probably do that again just because I'm useless at containing the urge to POAS!!

My mum asked yesterday if I was going to wait longer than 5 minutes after transfer before testing this time :blush::haha:
Not a chance!

I will get some frers and cheapies to keep me going lol


----------



## Lana Farrell

Hey ark! Glad you're feeling positive.

Star, I can't believe you're having your transfer tomorrow so so exciting! Wishing you lots of luck !

Scooby and beneath I hope you are both doing ok 

I got my call this morning all 10 are growing 9 are grade 1 and 1 is grade 3. I can't be happier about their growth and very thankful.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star you make me laugh. I have always found it incredibly hard to resist testing. You are definitely going to test early? If that's what will keep you calm why not!

Scooby I've also got a test date of 27th! Feels so far! 

I want to know if I test at say 5 days past a day 5 transfer will it possibly be a false positive because of trigger? This is my first time so haven't a clue and feel a bit weary of testing early, only because I'm scared of seeing a negative as I have done for so long. And forbsurebdont want to see a false positive.


----------



## star25

Thank you lana, I'm not sure as I haven't had a trigger before, if you were going to test early though it's probably best to test every day and test the trigger out 
Great news on the growth report!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Beneath- I hope you are doing ok? Been checking and hoping to see your update.
Star- good luck tomorrow!
Lana- Sounds awesome so far! FX for you!
Ark- I also just started my lupron for the FET! ET of my one frosty should be around the second week of April if all goes as planned here.

I was wondering if anyone has felt dizzy or light headed on lupron?? So far I feel it almost all day, it sucks! I also have a mild headache.
My baseline ultrasound was so-so because I had a small cyst on my left ovary.... Hoping it's gone at my next ultrasound which should be towards the end of next week (after stopping BCP and AF arrives). So many steps! We deserve awards for going through all of this. :dohh:
Hugs to everyone!:hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

sorry I have been MIA, ladies.. having a hard time. the 1 egg retrieved didn't make it.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

beneathmywing said:


> sorry I have been MIA, ladies.. having a hard time. the 1 egg retrieved didn't make it.

I know words will do little to help so, know that I am thinking of you and upset right along with you. It's not fair! Big big hugs to you Beneath!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Beneath so so sorry, can only imagine how you feel. Gutted for you and praying you can get through the other side of this xx


----------



## Lana Farrell

Today's report was 7 are grade 1 and 6-8 cells, 2 were a day behind and 1 was too ahead at 10 cells. So it looks like a day 5 transfer on Saturday hopefully. 

I don't know 100% if I want 1 or 2 put in. I'm leaning towards 2 embies. Me and oh agree were ok with 2 if that blessed. I can't seem to find stats on whether 1 or 2 give a higher chance of implantation. Or if putting one better quality with one slightly lower would decrease chances of either implanting. It's my decision and have a day left to decide yikes


----------



## star25

It's a difficult decision lana, I've only ever transferred one, I don't think there is much of a higher chance of it working from transferring 2 but I could be wrong 

I'm officially pupo today transfer went really well and embryo thawed fine too, now the dreaded wait!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Well my numbers dropped today. Off medication now to miscarry. My heart is broken


----------



## beneathmywing

No no no, dancing. I am so sorry :(


----------



## star25

Oh no dancing, so sorry to hear this, big hugs, we're all here for you xx


----------



## Lana Farrell

Dancing that's awful sorry this is happening to you x


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star congrats on being pupo. How do you feel? Glad your embryo thawed well and is ready for implantation  lots of luck x

It's my oh birthday today and I don't have time to research about how many to put back! Last night what I found mostly was that there is an increased chance with 2 so I'm going to probably go with that. I'm very nervous of them being put in my womb. Praying my womb doesn't be mean and release those awful toxins from the endo and my immune system stays at bay.


----------



## star25

Good luck lana! Have you heard how embies are today? 

It's my dh birthday too today! Dd is in nursery for 3 hours so we have a bit of free time for a change but we're not doing alot, we had a ln Italian lunch yesterday out after transfer as had a bit of a wait for the ferry anyway 

I feel excited but nervous too! My tests haven't arrived from Amazon yet but I have 3 cheapies, my frees are meant to arrive mon- weds so I'll test with those when they arrive


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you star, that's funny it's your dh birthday too! Hope you both have a great day. We're off out shopping now and for a meal. Can't believe you are so prepared with your tests lol I only have the one clearblue one for 27th test day. When do I start testing to test out the trigger? Could I start tomorrow? I think I better find some cheapies. Today's the only day I don't get an update. Tomo at 9:30am I have the transfer


----------



## star25

I'm not sure when to test trigger out, I would have thought anytime now so you know when it is gone and when you see that true bfp! 
Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## star25

And enjoy your meal!


----------



## Lana Farrell

I bought 12 cheapies just now but they're only 25mui sensitivity. I find it strange that if I pee on one now it would go positive and I haven't had my transfer yet. I might later on or save it for the morning just to see what happens.


----------



## star25

Good luck today lana!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you star! I'm sitting here in reception waiting for them to call me in. Got butterflies. Hope you're ok!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh yes I tested last night and it came up positive but not super strong. So trigger is still in my system


----------



## Lana Farrell

Have to wait now for the next people to have their transfer as my bladder was too empty! Dammit.


----------



## star25

Oh no! I thought that was going to happen to me but I've got such a weak bladder it's always full!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star I'm exactly the same normally my bladder fills up after the one cup of tea or coffee! I pee every 30 mins lol the embryologist told me to have a half full bladder so I didn't drink tons this morning only a few glasses but I held my wee. So I blame them. Just feeling super anxious now because I'm waiting longer in a backless gown and no knickers on lol


----------



## Lana Farrell

Transfer done. I forgot to ask the exact grade but they said they're top quality blasts. One was already hatching before the transfer but they said that's normal. I have two more top quality ready for freezing and two more that they will watch and see if they can freeze. Super happy and grateful. Hello two week wait !


----------



## star25

Oh wow great news, I forgot to ask grade of mine too haha, think it might have been a 4bb but not sure really


----------



## Lana Farrell

This may sound crazy but I'm already feeling odd twinges. It's way too soon for anything to be happening so weird I have these new sensations. 

Have you felt any unusual things going on star? I think I read it will implant roughly 3 days after transfer


----------



## star25

Yesterday 1dpt I felt slight pinching on one side which I felt with the last 2 so could be something or possibly nothing!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh that's interesting. It means something is happening lol


----------



## star25

3dp5dt and slowly going insane, why am I so bloody impatient!! 
Not feeling anything, just last night had a sharp pain when I stood up on one side 

Lana, when are you testing? Have you heard anymore news on the other embies?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star I can believe you are going insane. I've been thinking of testing but I know it'll just be to see if the trigger is there. Will you test tomorrow as that's when you've tested in the past? A sharp pain sounds hopeful! What are you going to test with? 

I just did one of my cheapies (25mui) and a faint line has come up. I'm guessing this is the trigger. Would have thought it would start to go by now but clearly it's taking longer.

Oh yes and they just called me, they froze all 4 and they're 4bb. So happy. The two I had put in yesterday were 5ab, and 4bb I think.


----------



## star25

Excellent news! I will test tomorrow but only have a cheapie, my frers are arriving Tues so I'll save my fmu and test with them when they arrive


----------



## Lana Farrell

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow's test star!


----------



## star25

Scooby, any symptoms? 

Paislee, how is the dizziness now? Hope you're better!


----------



## star25

Angie, do you have another scan soon?


----------



## Lana Farrell

All day I've been having dull aches and pressure in lower belly, on and off off twinges and 1 really sharp pinch, I feel so tired and blah! This is new to me so I'm really hoping it means something good is happening.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Right trying to get my head around this possibility. Have tested again this morning with same test and I'm sure it's slightly stronger and clearer than yesterday's. I'm pooping my pants with excitement but also staying calm in case I'm wrong. I'm only 2dp5dt but one was hatching before transfer and I felt stuff straight away that same day and yesterday! Can this possibly be?!


----------



## star25

I have heard of people getting bfps at 7dpo so must be possible! Can you post pics?


----------



## star25

I've just got a bfn, still early but I'm just not feeling it this time, hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star I hope you're wrong about your feeling. It's still early. That's why I'm doubting myself. Last night I researched loads and found its possible after 5dt to implant anywhere between day 5-10 and read it can happen even later than that! And remember we gotta wait for the hcg to then build up. Every embie is different and our bodies too. There's lots of time for it to be getting snugly yet. 
I've tried to take pics of my test strips and its crap! Can't even send oh a pic. To my naked eye it seems thicker than yesterday's line too but they're very similar colour intensity. I don't know whether to take an frer with my saved fmu and then again tomorrow to compare for a clearer line


----------



## star25

Haha I've saved my fmu today and going to tesco to get a frer just realised the test I used today is 20miu/ml and when I tested with my positives before it was using a frer so feeling better!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star! We are insane saving pots of our wee :loopy:
Well that would make a big difference frer are meant to be 6mui? That's super sensitive. I know most will think we're insane testing this early but I openly admit to being a poas addict! 

Good luck for your frer!


----------



## star25

Me too, definitely an addict, I was relieved when I realised the difference between the tests and Google that frers were 6 so I don't feel so out!


----------



## star25

Hope your frer goes well too!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Crap pic but this is 25mui cheapie this morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lana Farrell

I'm quite baffled, my frer with same fmu has come out even fainter than the cheapie! I can see it in real life but not sure if you can see on this pic? 
For me I'm a little scared if this is just the trigger I'm seeing but I'm hoping tomorrow's get darker then I'll know it's not the trigger!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## star25

I can't really see it on my phone but I never can see them on my phone, hope tomorrow's is darker though!

My frer has the lightest squintiest line that's probably ever possible to see! Sometimes I see it and sometimes I don't 
I got some in town and when I got bk my Amazon delivery was here lol
Also had some other cheapies with them so going to do one of them soon


----------



## star25

Will you use a frer tomorrow too?


----------



## Lana Farrell

My phone camera is rubbish. The fact you can see a squint is good! It's still something. I keep comparing yesterday's to today's and I can see it's got somewhat stronger it's keeping me going. If it was the trigger then surely it would have faded slightly?
I want to attempt to save the frer for Wednesday but I might cave in tomorrow morning! I'm going to carry on with my cheapies everyday to check for progress. Saving my 2 clearblues for Mother's Day and my actual test date clinic gave. 
Sod's law you went out to buy them and your delivery ones turned up! 
You testing tomorrow?

Btw I still have this pressure/mild cramp feeling hoping it's the lil blasts burrowing down


----------



## star25

I'll be testing with another frer tomorrow and another cheapie 
Just done a different cheapie that is 10miu and theres a very very slight shadow, had to take it out the case though as it was scratched and couldn't even see! 

Yes I would have thought your line would be lighter not darker if just the trigger!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star it's the beginning of a bfp! Let's keep close watch and hope soon we'll get our ::bfp: 

I have a headache that won't shift and feel a bit sick too. Couldn't drink my tea or coffee today. Coffee tasted bitter and tea tastes like dishwater. These have to be good signs. My cramps are constantly reminding me of the little embies and I'm counting down the hours till tomorrow's test lol 

What cheapies do you use? Felt any more twinges it have any feelings? 
My years of seeing bfn I am definite of what I'm seeing now and I'm keeping faith, hoping it gets stronger.


----------



## star25

I've got light cramps too which worries me even though I know it's normal, they're just so similar to af! 
Your signs all sound good!


----------



## Lana Farrell

That's such a good sign! Don't be scared. Just keep positive and calm (somehow) Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck, ladies!!!! xxx


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you beneath!

Hope you get your positive today star.

Think I'm out, just didn't feel anything this morning which was weird no pains nothing. Did a test and completely white. So sad


----------



## star25

Thank you beneath xx

Lana you're still really early, don't feel out yet 
I haven't tested yet, got to wait for dh to wake up!


----------



## star25

Lana you know the trigger is out of your system and at 3dpt baby is probably just starting to implant today


----------



## Lana Farrell

I've had a little cry but feel that's it. Just don't get why my tests started to get stronger and now gone negative. I know you're right it's very early but I feel zero symptoms today too. My fault for testing early :-(

Fingers crossed for you star x


----------



## star25

With dd I didn't have anything until 6dpt which was light cramps then nothing until 6 weeks when nausea started 

I don't know why we do this to ourselves testing early but I just can't help myself! 

At least you know now what you see next isn't trigger 
Maybe your urine was different concentrations when you tested?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks star. I keep telling myself it's too early. Still no more twinges or anything. I'm just going to hold out hope for the next few days and imagine they haven't implanted yet. Just odd because one wAs hatching so would have started to implant 1dpt, I guess they could take longer than expected. That's what I thought all those pains were! I couldn't ignore them and now zilch! And yes any other tests I do at least I'll know it's a true positive. My pee was always fmu. 

Have you tested yet?!


----------



## star25

I've tested and my frer is about the same as yesterdays, I can see something so very faint and the cheapie has a shadow but I would have thought they would have been better today, just have to see what happens but not feeling too hopeful, fingers crossed I'm wrong!


----------



## Lana Farrell

At least it's not stark white. It will show better in a day or 2. They say don't test everyday... But how can we not? I wish I could could fast forward to next week and see the result this is torture waiting


----------



## scoobybeans

Sorry I was MIA for a few days. Every time I tried to log in from my computer there was an ad that redirected me no matter what I clicked on. It was so annoying!

dancing- Oh honey, I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs: I hope you're hanging in there and taking good care of yourself.

lana- I just wanted to tell you that I was still getting positive tests on cheapies from my trigger shot until this morning (9dpt). I was surprised it stayed in my system for that long. Also, yesterday's test looked almost identical in strength to the one I took the day after the trigger shot. So try not to read too much into the tests at this point. You won't get a true positive for another 2-5 days. Good luck!

star- Good luck hun!! I hope your feeling is wrong and you get your BFP this month!

AFM, I'm 8dpiui today (about 7dpo). I won't be testing again until Friday or Saturday. I've had loads of "symptoms" but I know they're from the Crinone. I go back and forth between thinking I'm out & thinking I'm pregnant with twins lol. I guess we'll all know soon enough! FX for all of us :)


----------



## Lana Farrell

Missed you scooby! How have you been? That does sound annoying. 
Thanks for the wise words, it's the trigger and hopefully I will see a true bfp in the next week. Praying you get to see a bfp too! We're same dpo and same test date, and I feel ashamed to say I've probably taken at least 10 tests lol but at least majority have been cheapies. wish I had your strength to not test.


----------



## star25

Good luck to you too Scooby for testing day, I keep going from feeling good about to feeling totally out, hate these feelings!


----------



## scoobybeans

It's so nice we're all in the same boat here and we can go through this craziness together! :friends:

I'm usually a chronic POASer (I even have a big pack of tests at home) but it's so stressful that I'm just trying to avoid it this time. I'm so sick of seeing white tests! It was nice seeing BFPs for once even though they were from the trigger ;)

What are you guys doing to try and make it through the week? I'm trying to concentrate on work (ha!) and DH and I have been watching lots of good TV at night.


----------



## Lana Farrell

I must say seeing the positive all be it false positive was still nice. I crave a dark second line so badly, I will flash to the neighbours opposite if it comes up! Lol (don't really get on well with them!)

I've been struggling as I'm off work till next week. Oh is busy with his work so just me and my little scruff muffin. He keeps kissing my tummy and saying 'grow embies' lol he hasn't a clue why! I've got my photos of my blasts up on the fridge and am trying to think positively.

Love having my ladies, the support system for loon town!


----------



## star25

I'm struggling too, the days are so long at the moment, I'm off work too and just don't feel motivated to do anything until I know the outcome 
Wishing us all luck!


----------



## scoobybeans

Aww, that's so cute that your son is kissing your belly.

I keep googling ridiculous symptoms like "tugging behind belly button" and "hard sore nipples". :haha: Sorry for TMI!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby it's ridiculous what we feel and go through! And then Google throws in the possibility of appendicitis or blocked pooh passages lol 

I have too googled the tugging and pulling near belly button!


----------



## scoobybeans

Lol! The worst is when you realize that you've googled that same symptom before and you're reading something you've already read like 3 or 4 times! :laugh2:


----------



## October_baby

This site would absolutely not allow me to review the blog. It kept redirecting me to Walmart. Ugh! Cheering all of you on. Lots of sticky beans to you ladies. 

AF started saturday so Im just waiting for FET on April 24th. The waiting is awful. Keeping my fingers crossed this cycle.


----------



## star25

Fingers crossed for you too October, keep us updated!


----------



## Lana Farrell

scoobybeans said:


> Lol! The worst is when you realize that you've googled that same symptom before and you're reading something you've already read like 3 or 4 times! :laugh2:

:haha: so glad it's not just me doing that ! I can so relate. 
I have bad heartburn which I don't ever get... But it may be due to the mamouth amount of food I've eaten today non stop!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Sending you the power of patience October and lots of :dust: for your FET x


----------



## Lana Farrell

I was horribly awoken at 12:30am with cramps and a sharp pain it's kept me awake all night. I'm waiting till 8am to call my clinic. The cramps begun yesterday evening but this sharp pain woke me up and its low and to the right so I'm a bit worried what this could be. I tested at 3am and a faint line has come up! I'm praying all is ok if this is actually happening!


----------



## star25

Oh lana that's great about the line! I bet the cramps and pains are 2 babies snuggling in! 

Scooby how are you? 

Bfn for me today, not feeling great and pretty sure this hasn't worked 
On the plus side of it hasn't I have frosties to try again so isn't the end of the world, fingers crossed it was too early


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you star. Hope you're right. Hope the clinic call me in. 

Sorry you got bfn, there is a chance it's still too early. I have a read a few times lately that with fet is takes longer to show on a test! Will keep praying for you x


----------



## Lana Farrell

Clinic were quite useless. Not too happy. Haven't asked me to come in. Weren't concerned about this sharp pain to the right! Said just wait till next week. I said I haven't slept because the pains has been so severe but they weren't bothered just told me to get rest! Then I mentioned the postive test and the possibility of them doing a quantitive blood test for piece of mind ad nurse basically said no. How can I rest whilst in pain. Grrr


----------



## scoobybeans

October- I was having the same problem with that ad, and could only access the site on my phone. So annoying. Good luck with your upcoming FET!

lana- I'm sorry you're in pain :( That's great about the BFP though! Hope that line keeps getting darker. Your clinic sounds pretty awful but I guess it's worth it if you're pregnant ;)

star- I hope it's just too early for you, but I'm glad you have a back up plan!

AFM, all of my symptoms seemed to disappear overnight. :nope: I was actually feeling a bit hopeful yesterday but now I'm worried it didn't work. I'm still going to hold out and not test until the weekend.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you scooby! It's this one nurse that's useless there. I swear her job is to get you off the phone no matter what your query or worry is! If this sharp pain continues tonight I'm going to call them again tomorrow, I don't care if I annoy them.

Please do hold out hope scooby, it's so early still. My symptoms disappeared yesterday morning and I thought game over too. They keep coming and going. Also my 'bfp' is more a skinny faint positive, but it's a stronger than 2 days ago. Just remember our test date is 27th... Lots of time! I'm praying for you x


----------



## star25

How are you feeling now lana? I agree, ring them again if you're still in pain, they should be reassuring you more and listening better!


----------



## star25

Scooby, hoping you get your bfp, very possible without symptoms!


----------



## Lana Farrell

star25 said:


> How are you feeling now lana? I agree, ring them again if you're still in pain, they should be reassuring you more and listening better!

I feel dizzy but think that's the lack of sleep. My cramps are back quite bad and the same sharp pain on and off to the right. I have so many other symptoms it's mad. I have bad heartburn, bloated like crazy. Feel a bit sick. I'm just worried about the side pain but now I'm thinking could it be from my c-section stretching or endo being irritated. Surely if someone has an early pregnancy and possible ectopic worry they should do a beta test and repeat... Ahhh just praying because this feels too good to be true right now. 
You have any symptoms star?


----------



## star25

I don't have anything apart from a slight lower back ache, I'm not expecting to get a bfp now, tests this morning were stark white 
But this is why I like to test early, I like to know sooner rather than later if it hasn't worked rather than have my hopes up for over a week for this! 

I hope you feel better soon but at the same time hope you get lots of good pregnancy symptoms! When are you testing again?


----------



## beneathmywing

Star, how many dpt are you?


----------



## star25

Hey beneath I'm 6dp5dt :( xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Hey beneath I'm 6dp5dt :( xx

Hang in there! Late bfps are possible xx


----------



## star25

Thank you, I hope so!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Star, beneath is so right, it seems most bfps are after 12dpo. Did you use frer this morning? I used 3 diff tests with two different pees as I was awake all night. The frer was almost stark white (weaker than the other cheapy brands) I'm honestly not convinced of frers sensitivity. 

I'll test in the morning for sure. I won't go a day without testing now. I just need to see that line get stronger to know it's likely viable.


----------



## star25

I used a frer and a cheapie, I've never used these cheapies before though and the last ones I had with my last bfp were rubbish and wouldn't show lines so maybe these ones aren't good either 
Trying to stay hopeful for one more night til tomorrow mornings test!


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck, Lana!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you beneath! 

Star, I've bought 4 different types of cheapie
-cassanovum- (10miu) these are amazing and sensitive and good quality whether you buy the strip or in the case
-babymad (10miu) crap !couldn't see a thing on these today
-one step - havent used this yet (claims 10miu)
-accu news - amazing quality (25miu) yet seems more sensitive than this (from home bargains) my fave at only 79p for 3 strips!!!! They were perfect no scratches or dents as some cheap have sometimes
Also bought sainsburys own- brilliant and clear 
Frer:faintest slither did not impress me
My old fave my testing with ds were superdrug own (10miu) which I found very reliable and super sensitive more so than frer even back then. 

And have 2 clearblue that clinic told me to use on 27th sitting in cupboard, along with some tesco own I told oh to buy just because I'm obsessed 
Just realised I'm a little bat shit crazy with the tests


----------



## star25

Oh wow that is a lot of tests! Haha 

I've just tested bfn again on a cheapie, safe to say im out now, 7dp5dt, I've got a frer left I'll use sat and then the test from the clinic on Monday but not expecting to see anything now 

How are you feeling? Which test have you used today? I'm excited for you!


----------



## Lana Farrell

I'm sorry star :-( I really was hoping for you. Still doesn't mean you're out yet. It is possible to get a positive on official test day and not before x

I tested with accu news and it's come out a proper :bfp: :yipee: I don't feel the need to test with any other this morning because it's a lot darker than yesterday's. I will test tomorrow with the frer because I want to see a stronger line, surely it should get darker with a 5 day gap.
I have cramps again on and off, bad heartburn, painful boobs, slight nausea, and the odd stab in the belly. The low right pain still comes but not as frequently. So so praying this is going to stick :headspin: It doesn't feel real to me yet though, where it's been so long without success.


----------



## star25

Thank you lana 

I'm so pleased for you!! Bet there's 2 little bubbas, when is beta?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you star  I feel there might be two because of the way the cramps and twinges began first day and then started the other side on the 2nd day past transfer. I don't get a beta at my clinic. I have to call them Monday with result of my clearblue. I run out of all my meds on Monday too so I'll need to go in for more. I'm going to ask to pay for a beta and then hopefully a repeat on Wednesday. It's for piece of mind I want to see the beta rising correctly.
Here's a cassanovum test I just did
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## star25

Ahh beautiful lines! My clinic do bloods if it's a positive but they don't repeat which I think is silly really, do you get a scan at 7 weeks?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks star! It is silly that they don't repeat. One test is good but doesn't prove its growing correctly. No scans either at mine. I know I can request a scan about 5 weeks after collection at a cost. I couldn't imagine waiting until 12 weeks for a scan!


----------



## star25

I couldn't go til 12 weeks without a scan either! My clinic do one at 7 weeks but even then the wait seems forever!


----------



## scoobybeans

star- I'm so sorry this round didn't work for you :hugs: I'm glad you have options for the future though!

lana- That's a nice looking line. Congratulations!! It sounds like twins are definitely possible for you. FX things keep progressing well & you're snuggling with your little one(s) by the end of the year. :)

AFM, held off testing this morning. Going to try and wait one more day.


----------



## beneathmywing

Beautiful line, Lana!

Star, so sorry for your bfn :( you have frostries waiting for you though, which is a plus!!!!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Hey everyone hope you are all doing well. 
Star I'm sorry about the bfn. I know how it hurts. 
Has anyone heard anything from Angie? I'm curious how baby B is doing.. 
missed you Scooby!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you scooby and beneath. Scooby you have willpower! Good luck for testing tomorrow or Saturday! 

I'm surprised the amount of constant cramps and pokes and sharp stabs now. I pray this is just the embies getting comfy. I'm in a dream right now and don't care about any pain as long as they/they're ok.


----------



## star25

Thank you all

Scooby good luck with testing, very excited for you 

Lana how are you feeling now?


----------



## Lana Farrell

How are you star? Hope you're ok 

Scooby I'm thinking of you, did you decide to test?

I've woken up with zero symptoms today, makes me a bit nervous. I did another test though and does seem slightly stronger. Yesterday evening I had this sudden shoulder pain that freaked me out, it's there today too right at the tip! But I'm hoping it's from the gardening I did yesterday. I had this same pain with my miscarriage before so it's worried me a tad. 

Here's the test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## star25

ahh your test looks perfect, try not to worry and rest your shoulder today x


----------



## Lana Farrell

I have this low right pain and it's really bothering me. It's off and on but if I press on my belly there it's really painful. I don't have a visible bruise there from injections. It's near the edge of my c section scar. I just can't wait to know if my embie/embies are in the correct place! Cannot wait for beta or scan. I just keep thinking with this pain they should be a bit more concerned to rule out ectopic. I'm hoping after official test day they'll take me seriously.


----------



## angielude

Hello everyone I'm still here reading updates and praying for everyone's bfp's.

Ark- baby b is still there and had a heartbeat this time. My RE still tells us that it may be a vanishing twin so don't be surprised if it's not there next scan. It grew a little bit but is definitely still behind, but did have a heartbeat this time! Next scan April 4. &#128591;


----------



## dancingnurse2

Grow baby B. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana, hope all is well!!! <3

Angie, praying for Baby B!


AFM: AF is here, so baselines tomorrow...


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you Beneath, all the best for baselines tomorrow and a fresh start

Angie sorry to hear baby b is behind but hoping for you that he/she pulls through!

Afm can't sleep woke up very early the low right pain has been bothering me all night. Debating whether to wait for Monday and hopefully my clinic will check me or go to my gp today. On the plus I have super dark bfp this morning.


----------



## godskid

May I join this thread too? I had been following the thread silently. I am 2dp3dt today . I had 2 embies put back .. 8 cell and 7 cell... My test date is 7 april 

Angie... I had been thinking about your baby B. Praying that she will catch up too..

Lana .. Congrats on your BFP !!! Why not post a pic of your BFP ?


----------



## star25

Welcome gods, wishing you lots of luck 

Angie, glad baby b had a heartbeat and praying baby stays well 

Lana, I hope your clinic are more helpful Monday if you're still in pain or ring 111 if you're worried, you shouldn't have to go without being reassured 

Beneath, it's happening so quick again! Is it a changed protocol, have everything crossed for you this round is different


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks star, I've not my great last few days pain is still there and shoulder pain too. Been dizzy, cramps and super blasted and have a tender lower right belly. I ended up in AnE yesterday and I've had a beta which was 140. A scan this morning which has shown some free fluid in the pelvis near the ovary/womb. Enlarged ovaries too but no cysts or anything alarming. They've called me in tomorrow for repeat beta 48 hours later and said we'll take it from there. I want to be happy but it seems there's a concern for ectopic now and ohss, can't wait to find out their location! 

How are you star? 

Beneath how did baselines go? 

Scooby have you tested yet? Hope you're ok

Welcome gods, lots of luck! I've posted a pic of test on previous pages.


----------



## star25

That's a good number lana, I'm OK thank you a bit fed up but feeling OK about it as will just have to try again
I hope it all goes well at your next appointment, where will it be?


----------



## Lana Farrell

I'm really sorry it hasn't worked this time star. Sending you lots of hugs and hoping next time will be the charm for you. Do you think a double transfer may be possible? X 

I see them tomorrow for bloods and then I was hoping they'd give me another u/s app for in a week or so to see the location. I have to pop into my clinic too because I've run out of meds. Obviously hoping it's not ectopic so don't want to stop the meds just yet.


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, Gods!! Good luck!

Star -- It did happen quick! I got af 12 days after retrieval. I actually wasn't mentally prepared for a new cycle, but here we are. So we kept the protocol the same (lupron flare) but once my follicles are at a certain size we will switch over to Ganirelix, as we are thinking Lupron wasn't strong enough for my body to stop ovulation. Hoping that does the trick.

Lane -- Hoping all goes well, hun xox my baseline was okay, I guess. I had one follicle at 10mm already, which they weren't concerned about (said could be leftover from last cycle), but of course I'm worried it'll become lead and screw everything up, so hoping that isn't the case. I have an early scan Tuesday so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks beneath. That does seem a little odd to me that they've ok'd the follicle being that big before starting. Mine originally got delayed because I had one that was 5. something and they said this was dominant and would ruin the cycle. Hope you get some better answers Tuesday on the follicle.


----------



## beneathmywing

Lana Farrell said:


> Thanks beneath. That does seem a little odd to me that they've ok'd the follicle being that big before starting. Mine originally got delayed because I had one that was 5. something and they said this was dominant and would ruin the cycle. Hope you get some better answers Tuesday on the follicle.

B/w was fine so they let me go ahead, we'll see what happens. I've google'd of course lol other were allowed to start with follicles even bigger than a 10.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh wow beneath, that's good news then that it's totally fine. Shows how much I know! Woohoo for starting and lots of positive energy your way.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Just an update from me. Epu called to tell me my second better doubled so I'm over the moon with that! Because of the pain and fluid I need to be rechecked Wednesday for another beta then be be getting another scan at some point to check for location. The consultant said she feels it's most likely a case of ohss rather than ectopic but can't be 100% yet.


----------



## scoobybeans

star- I'm sorry hun, I was hoping you just had a late implanter. :hugs: Are you going straight into another FET or taking a break?

lana- Congrats on your betas doubling, that's excellent news! I hope you only have a mild case of OHSS. I hear that's quite painful. Drink stuff with electrolytes in it. Hope you feel better soon!

gods- welcome! Best of luck on this cycle.

lana- Wow, I agree that was fast. I hope this is the right protocol for you!

angie- I hope Baby B catches up! :hugs:

AFM, I got a BFN this cycle. I was starting to lose hope towards the end because all of my symptoms disappeared once the trigger was out of my system. Still, it was pretty disheartening. I stopped the Crinone last night so should be getting AF any time now.


----------



## star25

Good luck beneath! 

Lana, glad beta has doubled, hope you're not feeling too poorly and the ohss improves, excited for your first scan! 

Scooby, thank you, I have to wait to have a bleed now, then have a cycle then start the cycle after that, it's going to take me ages and think it's a bit over the top really, my cycles are long so could take another 3 months! 
I'm really sorry about your bfn too, it is so disheartening but keep going, we'll be here supporting you


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you scooby, I was relieved but still have a grey cloud over me because this pain is so strong. I'm just praying it's not ectopic. Psychologically once I know it's a uterine pregnancy i can deal with the pain and be happy. 
I'm so sorry you got a bfn that is always an awful moment. Was really hoping with your symptoms it was a sign. What do you think the next step is now? Hand as star said we are here for you.

star thank you too. It's not getting any better atm. If anything I'm also hurting on the left ovary side now occasionally too. My belly is so swollen and hurts and my low right pain has become more of constant ache. Once I know it's viable and in correct place I will be happy despite the pain. 
I do think that's a massive gap before starting again. Have they said this might have a better result or something? Do they know you are ready right away to start again? The waiting part is the worse part! Can feel like an eternity.


----------



## Lana Farrell

I've been diagnosed with moderate ohss and need to keep being monitored. Had some other blood tests today at hospital and have been given a scan for Monday ! Cannot wait. 

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## star25

Hi lana, I think the big gap is just because they want to make sure you are completely ready so I'll wait and give it the best shot I can 

Glad you have a diagnosis now but hope it gets better very soon, excited for your scan Monday!


----------



## scoobybeans

lana- I had a feeling you had OHSS :( I'm glad they've diagnosed you and hope you feel better soon! Good luck on Monday, I think you might have two little beans in there!

star- The waiting must be tough but if it means you're healthier when they do the transfer than it's worth it :)

How is everyone else on here? Any updates?

It looks like we're going to be able to do one more IVF cycle after all. I'm meeting with the RE next Friday to determine whether or not we start the cycle after this one or wait a couple of months.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Hi Ladies! I've still been following along and glad to see updates from you all! 
Lana - I hope the OHSS diminishes soon and you are more comfortable with your wonderful pregnancy!
Beneath- I am glad to see you back and doing well! Hopefully that folly doesn't cause any problems on this round.
Ark - congrats again and FX for sweet baby b.
Gods- how are you doing so far?
Scooby- that is great news, best of luck for another round!

AFM- my FET protocol is taking forever!!! No real updates along the way...After ET and AF I was on BCP for three weeks! Introduced Lupron for another two weeks and found a small cyst so they gave it a couple days to monitor and it's shrinking so I finally started estrace last week after my E2 was down at 41... it took an extra few days to get there. Now I pray I'm in the home stretch for an April 11th transfer. I go Monday for my first lining check. Please pray I'm close to 8mm!! RE wants me 8-10 for transfer or we will postpone since we only have 1 shot. That's it for me for now!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby ill be surprised if there's only one. I have a feeling it's two in there. I also remember feeling on different days two seperate implantation sensations (these made me scream and curl over) cannot wait till Monday. I'm working tomorrow so hoping the day goes quick. 
I'm happy you get to do another IVF cycle! Whatever is decided at your next appointment wishing you lots of luck for your cycle. 

Paislee the ohss is still there but I think it's slowly easing. I'm still praying one or both are in the correct place as still having cramps and low down pains. 
11th April is just around the corner! That's exciting it's so close now. Your body sounds like it's being prepared beautifully for the transfer. Hope your lining is 8mm and more! Lots of luck


----------



## star25

Good luck for transfer Paislee, the waiting is the worst but you're nearly there! 

Lana, I bet you have 2 too!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Eek! I have butterflies about tomorrow's scan so excited. Counting the minutes lol 
Praying too


----------



## dancingnurse2

Have my baseline for my FET cycle Tuesday. Est transfer date 4/26. We will be transferring two this time. Our last two


----------



## Lana Farrell

Dancing I'm keeping everything crossed for your fet. Transferring two does increase the odds  hope everything is perfect at baselines on Tuesday x


----------



## star25

Good luck today lana! Eek!

Dancing, wishing the best for your cycle, keep us updated!


----------



## scoobybeans

paislee- I'm sorry you've had such a long wait. There's so much waiting around with all of this, isn't there? I wanted to recommend pomegranate juice to help thicken your lining. I really think that's what helped me last cycle. Make sure it's the real kind and you only have to drink 1 cup a day. Good luck!!!

lana- So excited for your update today! Hoping you have one or two healthy little beans in there!

dancing- Good luck at your baseline tomorrow! Everything crossed that this cycle is successful for you. :hugs:


----------



## Lana Farrell

I have one visible sac measuring 7mm in the correct place! No other was seen. They told me because it's still really early they can't rule out if there's another in there?! I found this odd surely if one was 7mm and clearly visible then another would be if it was in there? My ovaries are still really enlarged and I have some more fluid each side, apparently my ovaries are 'kissing'. I have another scan for 13th April to check for another!?! And a heartbeat. Feeling very grateful

Also forgot to say this mornings hcg has more than doubled and is 3920 at exactly 5 weeks. I'm buzzing


----------



## star25

Ahh im so pleased for you Lana! I hope you feel better soon though, great news about the numbers too!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Thank you both! My scan went well, lining wat at 7.2 and I have my pre-op on Friday, where they want to see it at 8 or higher. I started drinking pomegranate!! And, I am continuing my accupuncture but, doing an extra session this week. They also increased my estrogen. Hopefully these extra steps will get me to 8+ in the next 4 days!! If so, we are set for April 11th ET which is Holy Tuesday and I hope that extra special day brings me luck!! My DH will be flying back from a work trip in Europe on Sunday so he can be here for "us" at the transfer!! I'm getting pretty excited now, only one week to go! :happydance:
Lana- congrats!! I'm happy they saw one strong one! I agree if there were two they could have seen that but, good luck at the second view next week!!
Dancing- praying for you and your double transfer! Hoping for success this time!
Hugs to the rest of you! Hoping for positive outcomes all around! :flower:


----------



## scoobybeans

lana- Congratulations!!! It sounds like you've got a strong little bean in there. Happy & healthy 9 months to you!

paislee- Don't worry about your lining, you'll get there! I went from something like a 4.8mm to an 8.5mm in four or five days. You got this! That's awesome that your DH can be there with you. Best of luck!


----------



## dancingnurse2

Baseline went good. Last night was last BCP dose start estradiol tomorrow!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks everyone for the congrats  I just am baffled that top consultants can say they could have missed a second sac! And it could be hiding!!! Never knew that was even possible. Not gonna lie this has made me feel I can't truly relax until after my scan next week. Pains are the same and think I've now slipped a disc too in agony. It's all worth it though in the end! 

Paislee, happy your lining was 7.2mm that's going in the right direction. Hope it's grown thicker by Friday. All those steps you've taken will pay off. 

Glad you're baseline went well dancing!


----------



## ARKHUNE

I had my second apt yesterday at which was told everything looked good for the transfer of our two 4AA blasts. I was supposed to actually start the progesterone tonight but she wanted to me start yesterday. My lining looked great and estrogen levels were great. We are preparing for transfer on SUNDAY!!! I will then again be PUPO!! BABY DUST BABY DUST BABY DUST


----------



## scoobybeans

lana- It's all still so early I guess anything is possible, but I think at this point if you had two they would have seen both. Stranger things have happened though! Either way, try not to worry about it too much. Just take care of yourself and your little bean, and rest up if you're not feeling well. :hugs:

ark- That's so exciting! :dust: to you and good luck on Sunday!

AFM, I'm meeting with my RE on Friday to discuss the next protocol. I'm really hoping she lets me do a straight start or minimal suppression because my old lady ovaries didn't like BCP. I'm also hoping we can get started ASAP.


----------



## star25

Ark, good luck for Sunday, very exciting 

Scooby, hope all goes well Fri and you can start ASAP 

Paislee and dancing, hope to see your bfps soon too!


----------



## star25

Good news here, just spoke to the nurse and she said I can start on my next cycle! The previous nurse maybe didn't realise I would be doing an fet, I don't know but it's good 
Also I can do all consent forms and ordering more meds on the same day as baseline as I have to travel so that even better news!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby hope Friday goes well. Surely they will suggest a short protocol. That way maximum eggs and no over suppression. Really hope they come up with the perfect protocol for you!

Hooray for starting on next cycle star! Better an waiting months longer! 

Good luck ark for transfer on Sunday


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thanks everyone!! super excited. Trying to keep stress levels down lol.


----------



## scoobybeans

star- That's awesome news! I know how hard the waiting was for you last time. Hope we gets to be cycle buddies again :)

lana- Thanks hun. How are you feeling?

ark- It's so hard not to be stressed/worried during this process. I'm finding reading really helps me stay distracted. Good luck!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Yes I think I may do the same!! Nothing like some Game of Thrones books lol. Anything to keep my mind busy. I have also taken more time off of work this time. My first transfer I feel like I was rushed getting back onto work and worrying too much about it. Oh ladies not this time lol. I was very forward about how hard this process is mentally, physically, and financially! To say the least it worked. Progesterone is working overtime. My poor girls are so terribly sore. TMI so sorry lol. I did notice I will take progesterone a lot longer than the fresh transfer. 
Yall, I am too excited, this has to be it right?

lots of love and prayers. 
Ash


----------



## angielude

Hello everyone,

Wanted to give everyone an update on baby b. I started bleeding before my appointment Tuesday morning, and my scan at the appointment confirmed that I had lost baby b. Baby a is still doing great and thriving as it should be. I have been bleeding on and off since Tuesday and now it has slowed and just seems to be old blood. I really have a lot of confused emotions right now. I'm sad about my loss, but happy that I still have a baby. No real support from OB. Trying to grieve this loss is weird; especially when I'm constantly being reminded that I still have one. Ugh! I see a lot of progress with everyone though. Baby dust to all of you.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Angie- so sorry for the loss of baby b. You are allowed to grieve that and still be happy for baby a but, I can understand how it may be confusing. Big hugs to you.

Scooby/dancing- fingers crossed for this next cycle!

Ark- Best of luck for Sunday!! It's so close!!!

AFM-I am disappointed to say that my lining was only a little thicker and not quite to 8.0 so, I opted to push back my transfer. In the meantime I am now doing estrace orally and vaginally in preparation for another lining check this coming Monday. Of course the push back means my DH travel arrangements to come home were all messed up and he now has to change his tickets and schedule, so I had a meltdown about worrying what his work thinks about the hassle and cost. I also had my own work schedule to flip, hotel reservations to cancel, accupuncture to reschedule and on an on...it was a real domino effect that put me in a tailspin. And, just the day before I was so calm and relaxed after a great spa visit and feeling good. Ahhhhh the IVF journey is such a mind f*ck.... I am trying to avoid stress but, it seems unavoidable. Please send extra vibes my way for a nice 8+ fluffy lining on Monday!! Fx and baby dust!!! I'm ready for my frosty to become my baby!!!


----------



## star25

Ash so happy you're feeling positive for your cycle, can't wait for your transfer and bfp! 

Paislee, I'm sure your lining will be good by Monday, with dd after the second check my lining was only just thick enough after 3 measurements and it worked so try not to worry 

Angie, so sorry about baby b, glad the bleeding had stopped hope you can rest and grieve, big hugs

Scooby I hope we can be cycle buddies too!


----------



## October_baby

Angie- It is good to hear from you. I am so sorry to hear about baby b. It is definitely okay for you to have mixed emotions and feel sadness about your loss. We have worked so hard for these babies, it's only natural. 

Scooby- Fingers crossed for good news at your WTF appointment. 

Ark- Good Luck on Sunday!!! Sending lots of love and baby dust your way.

Lana- Congratulations!! I am so happy to hear that you have a baby on board. I hope you are stating to feel better with the ohss. 

Paislee- IVF definitely will play the worst mind games on your body. This is definitely the toughest thing I have gone through. It's so out of our control and we have to roll with the punches. ugh!

--In March my transfer was cancelled so I had to do a freeze all due to possible risk with ohss. Today I went into RE for baseline bw and ultrasound. The tech tells me that my lining is too thick and they will more than likely cancel the FET. ARE YOU EFFIN KIDDING ME??? How is that even possible? I have read tons and tons of things regarding the lining being too thin but too thick? She stated they prefer it to be below 6mm and I am 7 on CD5. This is all so disheartening.


----------



## star25

Thats so confusing October! Mine needs to be above 8mm for fet and my last one at lining check was 9.2mm I asked if it could be too thick and the nurse said no, every clinic is different but 6 doesn't sound very thick to me? What is the next course of action?


----------



## October_baby

Star- This FET cycle was cancelled. RE called and said my body appears to be gearing up for another menstrual cycle and this is the reason why my lining at baseline this morning was 7mm. Im not sure what any of that means or how it is even possible. They rescheduled for next month.


----------



## star25

So sorry October, also sorry I didn't realise what cd you are on so that now makes sense why they wanted it to be under 6 
Hopefully time will go quick and we can be cycle buddies for our fets, I am currently cd 10 and waiting for af


----------



## October_baby

The waiting is the worst. Im on CD 5 and waiting for another cycle. ugh! Yes, hoping we can be cycle buddies. Its always nice to have someone that understands this process.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Scooby I'm feeling the same, epu want me 3 times a week there and I'm having constant bloods and checks which I'm very happy they're being so thorough. It's even more difficult now to get to hospital with a disc on my nerve. I'm having cramps still and my low right pain and last 3 days developed the worst lower rib cage pain especially at night and in the morning-weird! I thinks it's the free fluid travelling and my back not helping. Still confused why they told me there could be another embie in there still but I guess there's only a few days left till scan now. How are you doing? 

Sorry Angie it must be difficult especially after seeing baby b on the scan it makes it more real. Your ob should be more supportive it shocks me when people in these fields lack the heart. Praying baby a is super strong and gets you through this.

Paisley that sucks so much! It's the massive spiral effect on everything's that just tips you doesn't it?! A few more days will do the trick so sorry it wasn't for when it needed to be. And yes stress is definitely unavoidable! I tried my best to be 'calm' but things just crop up and I begin to stress. Somehow you just need an inner calm if that makes sense. You're allowed to stress but just don't let it rule you. Lots of luck for Monday 

October thank you. I'm sorry the your lining was too thick. Was it because it was too thick early in the cycle? I was worried about mine being too thick the whole way through I'm sure mine was thicker early on. They just kept on saying triple layer is good. And wouldn't care about the thickness. Mine was 18mm by transfer time. Really hoping for you the next cycle is perfect and timing is spot on. Waiting and cancelling is torture. Thinking of you.


----------



## scoobybeans

ark- Love Game of Thrones! Enjoy & best of luck tomorrow hun.

angie- I'm so sorry to hear of your lose :hugs: It must be a complicated set of emotions right now. I hope you're able to take comfort in Baby A growing nice and strong.

paislee- The stress is insane, isn't it? I found it very tough to manage. I hope I do a better job next time lol. Good luck on Monday! Doing the lining dance for you. :dance::dance::dance:

star- We're cycle twins! I'm CD 11 today too. Are you getting excited for the FET?

October- We'll be cycle buddies as well now! I'm sorry your FET got cancelled, there is so much waiting and stopping and starting during this whole process. It's impossible to make plans or even know what to expect. I'm trying to roll with it this time and just take it one step at a time. 

lana- I'm sorry you're still having some pain & discomfort. I hope that goes away soon! You must be so excited to have another scan. FX all goes well. I'd love to see pics!

AFM, my meeting with the RE went well yesterday. :thumbup: New plan is a straight start cycle with estrogen priming. No suppression, yay! If all goes well at my baseline I'll be starting in a couple of weeks. I feel slightly insane for putting myself through this again lol. Trying to just be calm and stay busy doing other things so I can manage the stress better this time.


----------



## star25

Yay Scooby! I literally cannot wait Haha


----------



## Lana Farrell

Between my last scan and next scan it's a 10 day gap, and so far feels like an eternity! I don't think they'll give me any pics scooby it's nhs and the emergency department. If all is well I'd love to pay a little to have a private early scan with pics before 12 weeks. Just makes it all feel more real and so reassuring to see. 

Scooby yay for the new plan! So is the estrogen priming to prep the womb lining and eggs? I get confused as only done the long protocol, they never gave any estrogen to me.


----------



## star25

They might give you one lana, with dd I had extra scan at 10 weeks because of side pain and a was OK and they gave me a pic, was such a big difference between the 7 and 10 week one!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh wow did they star?! That's nice of them. I don't even know if the machine has that facility to print but I think I'll be cheeky and ask now. What's the worse that can happen! I'll only be 6 weeks 4 days they'll think I'm insane lol


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thanks everyone! We are getting super anxious! Lots of thanks and love to you all. 

Angie... I am so so so sorry about baby B! We will be praying hard for Baby A!!


----------



## New Yorker

Hello everyone,

I would like to join this thread. I haven't posted since 2012. I kept trying to get pregnant to no avail. I finally tried again and I got 5 frozen embryos. I transferred one 6 day blastocyst on March 29th and I got a BFP on April 6th. My BHCG was 96 and today it was 418. Is anyone up to this stage or past it? I have a question about your other levels.

Wishing everyone the very best!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Hey ladies!! So Sunday we transferred two day 5 blast! They were 4AA grade embies just like the first failed transfer. Excited but also very nervous! We are praying hard. So far I haven't felt funny or anything like that. Maybe a little pulling in my lower abdomen but I think it may just be me looking for signs of implantation. 
If anyone has any info on if you noticed for sure signs of implantation that would be great


----------



## Lana Farrell

Hey Ark, hope you're doing ok. How do you feel today? Congrats on being pupo. With mine I had weird cramps and pokes from the first night of transfer, but that doesn't mean to say you should be too. I do remember a distinct sharp poke in the first day and one the two days after too. We're all different and even each implantation and pregnancy can be different. I think I felt so many things because I had ohss and also my endo. Wishing you lots of luck! When will you test? 

Hello newyorker, congrats on bfp. With the hcg as long as it's doubling every two day or so it's ok. Or I've read a minimum of 66% increase over 48 hours in early pregnancy.


----------



## ARKHUNE

Well now that my husband knows!!! Your girl is pregnant!!
I crazy enough took a test at 3dp5dt and got a BFP! In disbelief I tested again at 4dp5dt and boom another positive. We are walking very lightly because of how soon it is but the KHUNES are PREGNANT! called my doc and they seem to think there may very likely be multiples. She said it may be the trigger at first, I said, oh I didn't do a trigger remember. This was a fet!!!!!!! 
Yall I know its early and still a lot can happen. But I cant help but be so happy we got our bfp and so EARLY


----------



## Lana Farrell

Omg congrats ark! How amazing to get a super early bfp. I reckon you could for sure have multiples in there. You must be overjoyed! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Lana Farrell

So I just come home from my scan, and we saw 2 sacs and 2 heartbeats! I'm still in shock. I just knew it though. They measured perfectly for my dates and they are one day apart, which also mirrors the implantation I felt on the different days. My ovaries are still huge and kissing though. I'm so so happy

Oh yes forgot to say ark, I also tested positive that early and it's turned out to be multiples so just saying! You may have them both snuggling up in there


----------



## ARKHUNE

Omg congrats Lana, I am over the moon!! SO happy for you. I think it took so easily and both of them because my body wasn't stressed from the retrieval and stimming. I knew in my gut on Tuesday it worked. I pray we both have a full healthy pregnancy. I wont do betas until the 18th!!! I am too exited.


----------



## dancingnurse2

So excited for both of you!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thanks ladies :yipee: 

Yes I reckon that played a factor ark, your body was in a good place with no stims. Your embies were really high grade too weren't they? Do you have any symptoms yet? I only ask because I did feel some that early and it does intrigue me. 
18th is only 4 days away lol will you have an early scan too?


----------



## star25

Wow loving all the good news
lana yayay twinnies! 

Ark, big congratulations to you too!


----------



## October_baby

That is awesome news Lana and Ark!! I am so happy for you two!!!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thanks guys!! Yes our embies we're 4AA, I don't think we will have an early scan.. I wish!!! The only thing I've noticed which made me test early was I felt like my uterus was doing work if that makes since and also the hot waves! I freeze all the time. I turned the ac so low Tuesday night I made my husband cold. Super hopeful


----------



## scoobybeans

ark & lana, huge congratulations to both of you! happy & healthy nine months :)


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you star, October and scooby x

I'm absolutely exhausted everyday and the heartburn is crazy but I don't care as long as they're ok! My tummy looks way ahead finding it difficult to hide at work. 

Wishing all the luck to all you ladies, really rooting for you all because I know the importance and how much this means to us. X


----------



## ARKHUNE

Lana did you feel anything in your abdomen? I had this fullness starting probably on Tuesday which is how I knew I as pregnant it wasn't something I had ever felt. Now I don't feel as much as I did. I'm a worrier &#55357;&#56900;


----------



## Lana Farrell

Yes Ark, I had that fullness feeling massively near the beginning. I was so bloated too. But please don't worry because everyone's different. It could be now that the initial implantation has taken place things are settling down and you feel less full. Plus you haven't got all the trigger irritating you. Are you taking progesterone ? Or is that not prescribed with fet?


----------



## ARKHUNE

Well I didn't do a trigger but I am on progesterone. I just don't feel the fullness like I used to do it had me worried. It's just hit and miss now. But still feelings good. Haven't had any bad cramping or sharp pains so we are still hopeful


----------



## Lana Farrell

Ark I've got everything crossed for you, that your embie/embies stick and stay put for the whole 9 months. Lots of women don't get many symptoms until 6/7 weeks when the hcg increases more. Plus you may be one off the lucky ladies who don't get many horrible cramps or nasty symptoms. Try to relax and enjoy being pregnant x


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thanks Lana!!
I am feeling it more today I think. Breasts are a little more sore. More than with the progesterone shot. I have had very little light cramping and my lines are finally getting darker on the test. We have a lot of faith this time.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Ark when is your beta?


----------



## ARKHUNE

My beta is Wednesday and Friday.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Hi ladies! Still here, been following along during my wait for transfer... BIG CONGRATS LANA! Twins!!! And, Ark you too!!! Sounds promising and we will celebrate when your beta confirms it!!!! Wahoo!!
AFM - last week my lining finally measured at 8, although the average of all their measurements was a little less... but, today is finally here, it's transfer day!!!!! I'll be PUPO around 12 EST.... I wonder if they measure again to make sure nothing changed? I've been working hard to keep fluffy with pom juice, heating pad and yoga etc... Anyway, I have to stay that I'm pretty excited for the transfer but also very nervous! Is that possible??? I keep thinking that it's definitely going to work and I'm a little intimidated about it! All the trying and planning and here it is! I'm surprised and wonder if anyone else feels that way on this journey!? My nerves are pretty elevated about becoming a mom!? So many thoughts and some fears.... am I alone??
Have a great day all! And, good luck tomorrow ARK!!


----------



## star25

Yay Paislee! Try not to worry about lining, with dd I just measured 8 and like you other places were less, the nurse looked like she was going to have doubts about transfer but now shes a very lively 16 month old so I'm sure you will be fine too, hope all goes well xx


----------



## scoobybeans

paislee- Best of luck today!!! You will be PUPO by lunchtime :happydance: That's awesome! As for worrying about what happens when it finally works, you are definitely not alone. I think when you struggle to conceive your focus and worry is on trying to get pregnant for so long that moving on to the next step of actually being pregnant is a little terrifying. But try not to worry, you're going to be great. :hugs:

ark- Glad the tests are getting darker, that's a great sign. Good luck on beta day tomorrow!

lana- Xantac is safe to use for heartburn, and also tums. Hope it eases up for you soon!

AFM, just a few more days and I'm (hopefully) on to round #2. :wacko:


----------



## FKP2017

I went through a few cycles and had to do frozen transfer (blessed as we also were able to do genetic testing) and now I am pregnant with twins due 10/28/2017!

Fingers crossed for you

Faithknowlegepower - FKP2017


----------



## ARKHUNE

FKP did your test get significantly darker throughout? I tested positive 3dp5dt, two perfect 4AA embies but my tests haven't really gotten as dark as I would have expected for testing positive so early? So many people are different I have betas tomorrow


----------



## star25

Ark mine never got really dark with dd, not like I've seen with other ladies and I tested every day u til blood test and I wouldn't have said they were really dark xx


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thank you Star, I would have thought with getting a positive at 3dp5dt they would have been so much darker by now but its not. Beta tomorrow. I am FREAKING OUT. this is such an emotional rollercoaster. I just want one. Just one sweet baby to call me mom. I def feel the emotional parts of the hormones. Breasts are still super sore. That test is just wigging me out BAD.. Ill will update as soon as I know.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Hope all went well Paislee!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Well the transfer was easy, breezy! My doc was so cheerful and calming. Things went so easily and quickly that my Valium barely had time to kick in! Doc said it was "smooth as silk" which was music to my ears! Afterwards DH took me for Mcdonalds fries, accupuncture and then we went back to a lovely suite in a posh hotel near the RE where I took a long, restful nap! I can honestly say the day couldn't have been better. Thank you all for your well wishes and support!! Now on to the TWW! &#65533;&#65533;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## FKP2017

Gosh I understand the emotional roller coaster. Due to all my ups and downs I never tested I waited for the blood work and ultrasound after I did frozen transfer, as I did not want to get attached. 

And I am still in huge disbelief from time to time. 
Like you I just wanted one, one healthy happy baby. 

Stay positive and keep hope, and just Breathe.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## scoobybeans

Good luck today ark! Hope you get a nice strong beta number.

Paislee- that's awesome things went so smoothly. I hope your TWW isn't too stressful! :hugs:


----------



## ARKHUNE

Well ladies at 10dp5dt my beta was ....50 I am not thrilled about this number. Praying so hard it more than doubles by Friday


----------



## star25

Don't worry ark, it's the doubling that counts x


----------



## star25

Good luck with the 2ww Paislee!


----------



## PaisleeHeart

Hi ladies! Any updates? 
Ark when is your next beta? 50 seems fine at 10days... I don't even get to test till 13dp6dt. So far I am only 2dpt and have a long way to go. The day of and day after I was incredibly exhausted!! Today I am still sleepy but much better... tonight I've noticed quite a bit of twinges down below and slight cramping around my right ovary and once in a while a couple pangs on the left side. Chalking it up to PIO although, it could be something more and I guess time will tell!! I must confess I feel really good about this transfer!! Fingers crossed.
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Beta is today Pais


----------



## Lana Farrell

Paislee glad your transfer went well and horay for your lining too. Good luck x

Ark good luck for your beta today x


----------



## scoobybeans

Good luck today ark! I also think 50 is fine for being so early. FX you get good news today.

paislee- I'm so glad you're feeling good about your transfer and I'm glad everything went well. I have everything crossed for you!

lana- How are you feeling hun? When do you get to see the twinsies again?


----------



## ARKHUNE

Paisley I'm so sorry I feel selfish! I am also very happy you feel good about this transfer! 
Lana- def want to know about the twins!!
Scooby thanks girl!! I always feel the love from y'all. This forum has truly been my saving grace during this process. Love you ladies


----------



## PaisleeHeart

ARKHUNE said:


> Paisley I'm so sorry I feel selfish! I am also very happy you feel good about this transfer!
> Lana- def want to know about the twins!!
> Scooby thanks girl!! I always feel the love from y'all. This forum has truly been my saving grace during this process. Love you ladies

No worries ARK! I'm just hanging in the TWW! You've got more pressing things and I would be focused on that! Praying for a double for you!!! FX!

Lana, Star and Scooby thank you!!! I appreciate the support!!!!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Hi scooby  how are you? I've not been great, in and out of hospital and only getting 3 hours sleep a night for over two weeks now as my ribs feel like they're being squeezed and the pain is excruciating when it wakes me, it only gets better after 2 hours of being upright. I can only guess it's my autoimmune issues flaring up, rheumatoid in my spine and ribs which is restricting my breathing, high blood pressure, 120 resting heart rate, pain my my front lung area and heart and breast bone. Still under investigation, and I'm not sure how much more I can take before I konk out. I'm already anaemic as it is. 
I feel like I haven't been able to enjoy the pregnancy at the moment with all these distractions. I do have a private scan this Thursday, for my reassurance after everything that's been happening. I truly cannot wait to see if they're both ok despite my bad health.


----------



## ARKHUNE

Beta #1 was 50
Beta # 2 was 80. It did not double but they said that was appropriate. Taking things with a grain of salt. lol trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## ARKHUNE

Beta #1 was 50 
Beta # 2 was 80 

Clinic said it was an appropriate rise for the 48 hours. Taking things with a grain of salt for now.


----------



## PaisleeHeart

ARKHUNE said:


> Beta #1 was 50
> Beta # 2 was 80
> 
> Clinic said it was an appropriate rise for the 48 hours. Taking things with a grain of salt for now.

The clinic knows best! Good for you!! Yay!! &#128522;


----------



## Lana Farrell

Ark, will you be having any other betas or any scans? Hope you're ok x


----------



## ARKHUNE

Lana, no more betas. My first scan will be May 9th


----------



## PaisleeHeart

ARKHUNE said:


> Lana, no more betas. My first scan will be May 9th

We will be thinking of you Ark!
Lana how are you doing??
AFM - I'm 6dp6dt and just trying to stay strong and avoid testing to soon. Not feeling many symptoms, except for day 2 a lot of cramping overnight to day 3. Since then just a few twinges here and there and pressure/bloating that's likely from PIO. I am also pretty tired but. I am eager to find out what's going on in there! Going to wait till 10dpt before POAS and beta is next Monday. Seems like an eternity!!!! Baby dust to all! Xo


----------



## star25

It seems like it's gone really quick Paislee! wishing the best for you and a massive bfp!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thanks Pais!! Good luck to you hunny! Thinking of my girls! I have requested more bloodwork be run for us. 
Beta 1 was 50 my p4 level was 20
Second beta was 80 my p4 was 17.5
The Doctor called because I had began to get a little testy that I didn't feel as though these levels were good. Not to mention my P4 fell and was never addressed. I have scheduled for more bloodwork today


----------



## scoobybeans

ark- I'm glad they're doing another blood test & I hope you get good results! May 9th would have been way too long to wait in limbo. I would have been annoyed too. If betas are good but P4 keeps dropping, don't be afraid to push them for more progesterone support.

paislee- Wow, already 6 days past! So you're testing on Friday? Good luck hun!

lana- That sounds awful! I hope things start to ease up so you can enjoy being pregnant :) FX things go great on Thursday and you get to see the little beans again!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Scooby I am on progesterone oil shots already, that's the crazy pet. My mom is a nurse practitioner and we actually upped my shot on our own. It's sad at this point I trust my mom more than my clinic to make my ivf pregnancy calls. I'm working on being more than frustrated. We've had to pay all out of pocket I would think they would pay more attention grrrr


----------



## dancingnurse2

How did your blood work go ARK? Had ultrasound today lining is now 10.8 and triple layer.


----------



## ARKHUNE

I will have my 3rd set of beta results tomorrow


----------



## ARKHUNE

Ladies I made them take more blood yesterday for another beta. 
4/19 - 50
4/21 - 80
4/24 - 525

I am freaking elated ladies. wow. certainly didn't expect that.


----------



## dancingnurse2

So happy for you!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Wow ark! Congrats that's a massive jump in hcg. Must be twins....


----------



## star25

Excellent news ark!


----------



## ARKHUNE

I am absolutely over the moon and will never regret pushing for another blood draw. It has now made me relax and be happy and so excited. Def didn't expect the jump! Thanks ladies.


----------



## scoobybeans

ark- I had such a good feeling for you but I didn't want to jinx it. Congratulations on the strong beta! :happydance: I'm so glad you spoke up for yourself and you're able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thank you so much Scooby


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am PUPO! Two beautiful embies!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Awesome dancing!!!!! Baby dust


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi ladies...
I haven't been on momtastic in a while, but I'm back and ready to start a FET cycle soon... 
just wondering about success rates with a FET.. don't really know much about FET tbh. 

I've had 2 fresh IVF cycles, 1 BFN & the other a healthy 2 year old girl currently sleeping & totally worth the wait, pain & heartache..:baby:
Baby Bella is now hoping she gets a baby brother or sister soon...
I have 2, day5 blasts. Not sure about grades... (should I know this or are they graded once thawed)

I hope you's all get your miracles soon, stay strong & take one day at a time :) it will happen xxxx


----------



## star25

Yay dancing! Exciting times ahead x

Hi jackdoll, nice to hear from you again! I've only ever had fets, I have heard they are more successful, my first is dd 17 months, second was a bfp but blighted ovum, third was a bfn and forth will be starting in a week or 2 I hope!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi star. That's great we will be starting around the same time. Do you know your grades? I have 2 embies, fingers crossed they survive the thaw.... can I ask you how long the process is? Or is everyone different? Xxx


----------



## star25

I have 5 left, started with 8 but off the top of my head I don't know the grades 
With my first 2 I had baseline scan, started estrogen, lining check 10 days later but lining wasn't thick enough so another 7 days of estrogen, second lining check all OK so started progesterone and transfer 5 days later so 22 days from first scan to transfer 
With the last one my lining was thick enough on first check so that one took 15/16 days from first scan to transfer 
Good to hear we will be cycle buddies, there is another thread with a few of us starting around the same time, I'll find the link and you can join us there


----------



## star25

Haha just seen you're in it already!


----------



## Lana Farrell

Good luck dancing!

Welcome jackdoll and good luck too!


----------



## star25

How are you feeling lana?


----------



## ARKHUNE

Hey question ladies, 
I have had sort of steady twinges all the way up until now. I'm approximately 5 weeks and 3 days. I was feeling the twinges here and there throughout the day. Now I only seem to feel them slightly at night. I guess for those of you that have been pregnant and went full term did you have days where you felt nothing in your belly?
Thank you :)


----------



## Lana Farrell

Ark for sure exactly what you just said, totally normal. I remember saying to my oh 'I'm worried because I haven't had any symptoms for a few days!' And then they'd all come back, and go again. Lately I keep getting quite painful period cramps in the afternoon/evenings, and these ripping like pains all over but that's my endo stretching I remember it with my first pregnancy too. You'll be just fine don't worry 

Hey star, how are you? As for me not so great. I have a chest/throat infection, still getting that awful rib thing at night, and my disc is still causing me agony and can barely walk. I'm weaning myself off my steroids and on other meds now too which will hopefully help me. On the positive side i had my scan Thursday and they were perfect, moving around, lovely healthy heartbeats, saw arms, legs and noses lol was lovely cheered me right up! 

Scooby how are you?


----------



## star25

So lovely to hear about your scan lana, so pleased for you 
Sorry you're feeling poorly still, doesn't sound nice what with first tri symptoms thrown in! Wishing you well soon


----------



## Lana Farrell

Bring on the second trimester please!


----------



## ARKHUNE

That's exactly what has been happening. I only get the twinges and cramps mostly at night! Thanks Lana I feel so much better !!!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been MIA for ages. Had a rubbish time with another cancelled cycle because of lining not thickening. 

However today it is 9mm!!!! And we are going for FET either Friday or Monday! We have 6 embryos frozen but they were all frozen pre-nuclei, so don't know if they will be ok or not. 

I'm taking trigger tomorrow and starting progesterone on Thursday! Embies will be taken out to thaw on thurs then we will find out if it's a Friday or Monday transfer. 
Can't believe it! It's taken over 6 months just to get to a transfer!


----------



## star25

Hi Emily, sorry it's taken its time but great update now though! My first transfer took 4 months of waiting but it will be so worth the wait when you get your bfp, keep us updated and join us in the other thread, all different points in our cycles, some have transferred already and some like me are still waiting good luck!


----------



## scoobybeans

Emily- Sorry for the long wait but that's great you finally get to transfer! It looks like I'll be triggering for a fresh cycle just a day or 2 after you :)

ark- How are you feeling hun? Your scan is coming up soon right?

lana- Your scan sounds so beautiful. I'm happy to hear the little ones are doing so well! I hope you're feeling better. 

I'm on Day 11 of stims and we've finally got some good stuff happening. They increased me to max dose yesterday and we had a lot of growth overnight. The doctor today told me she thinks we'll get 7 eggs! I'm super relieved because yesterday it looked like only 2-4. Biggest follicle is just over 16 so we've got another scan tomorrow... :coffee:


----------



## ARKHUNE

Hey Scooby! Yes scan is next Monday... I am doing ok had some minor back pain and cramping last night.... possibly a little morning sickness today.. my girls keeping coming and going being sore so I guess time will tell... lol we are getting anxious for this ultrasound! Hope everyone is doing wonderfully


----------



## Lana Farrell

Good luck Emily, hope your embie makes the thaw and the transfer goes well. Fingers crossed!

Glad you're feeling better ark. 

Scooby how exciting! Hope you get 7 eggs! Let us know how your scan goes today. Really hoping you get some good numbers.

I'm just over 9 weeks now. Thankful they're doing well. I'm still waking up at silly o clock with this awful rib squeezing pain. My chest infection is still there too but have a second lot of antibiotics. My back is bad but sciatica has eased slightly as oh is doing this special massage on the nerve route. My ovarievare still enlarged so I still have ohss too! I'm holding out hope that second trimester more miracles will happen and I'll get better!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thanks Lana! Hope you get better soon. I am certainly anxious for our first scan. A million things have went over in my mind. We have no real reason that this shouldn't have worked and the embryo should have formed and be forming properly. I am technically 6 weeks and 1 day today :) so far just normal cramping I had a little more intense cramping with back pain on Monday, I am hoping that was normal due to I have not spotted or anything. Still praying for everyone!!


----------



## ARKHUNE

so an update,, I had some watery brown discharge this morning. Called my clinic and they scheduled me for an emergency scan. Scan showed two sacks. Once measured at 3.5 weeks. The other at 4.5 weeks. I am technically 6 weeks 3 days. To say the least I am petrified. My breast tenderness has decreased and I have not felt sick whatsoever. Trying to stay positive but I can tell you at this point I am scared to death that our sweet embryos stopped growing.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Oh no Ark. I am so sorry, what did the doc say


----------



## ARKHUNE

Dancing - clinic says that their measurements may fluctuate a week or so. I'm like how in the world. My mom is a nurse practitioner and she thinks that its still way too early to tell. My clinic just says we are in a grey area. Sacs were too small to even see a fetal pole.. that or my clinics equipment sucks. sorry but come on now.


----------



## star25

Oh no ark, sorry you are left waiting, I hope it is too early still and in a few days you see more lovely, when is your next scan?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Sorry to hear that ark, got everything crossed that it's still to early to tell


----------



## October_baby

Ark- Sending tons of virtual hugs and love to you this morning. I know its apart of the IVF process but the uncertainty and the waiting is nerve wrecking. I am hoping you get some answers soon. Crossing everything off and keeping hope that its still too early. We are here for you :hugs:


----------



## Lana Farrell

I'm sorry ark, feel for you. Are you going to have another scan to see how they've grown? I really hope they're wrong and somehow it will be ok x


----------



## ARKHUNE

Scan is Friday again....


----------



## ARKHUNE

Well it may very well be over for us again. Started spotting again yesterday and it was gone by this morning. Not looking good at all. If anything maybe it was just the one sac that was so far behind but my hopes are not up. Go figure had to leave a message for my clinic and they have still not followed up. so frustrating.


----------



## star25

Oh no ark, I'm so sorry, I'm praying for you that you have a little one still growing there, we're here for you 
Are you still on progesterone? I hope the clinic get back to as they should!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Yes I am still on my progesterone injections. I'm so at a loss. How do you transfer, (now three) perfect graded embies and have so many problems. Clinic called back and we have a scan tomorrow.


----------



## October_baby

Ark how did your scan go today? Still have hope for you.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Hope your scan went well ARK.


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thanks you guys. I go in a few hours so we will see. I will update as soon as I can <3


----------



## angielude

Good luck Ark. I truly hope everything works out and your tinies are okay and all snuggled in. I am currently almost 15 weeks and if you remember lost one of the twins around 10-11 weeks. Just had a scan this week because I had a quite large hematoma and the sac from miscarried baby was still there. Thankfully scan showed hematoma all cleared up, but empty sac was still there and it grows a little each time. Very interesting! Anyways, the surviving baby is doing great and thriving. Your short bleed can be numerous things, but I definitely understand how the mind wonders and worries. Good luck today.


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thank you all, we still have no answers, I am leaving the clinic and going straight to my obgyn for the confirmation of whats going on. They said it looks like one of the sacs was collapsing and the other only grew a week in four days but still seen nothing. But that could also be because the whole ultrasound was concluded in less than three minutes and they never once zoomed in on the sac. My mom was present and again she is highly educated in this field due to her profession and she was not happy with the scan or the non compliance to give any info. I was told I could stop my medications. My mom flew off the handle, she told them for one, the ultrasound sucked. You never once zoomed in on the sac that has grown a week in four days. She also asked them why after the first failed transfer were no test run to see why it didn't implant. Not only that but since my 3rd blood test that I (asked for) has no more blood work been ran. My mom is good friends with my OBGYN and called her personal. She said it was way to early to rule out a viable pregnancy and I had grounds for a lawsuit in the event they find a fetal pole on Monday. I am thinking it is going to be a blighted ovum but then again I still have no answers. All the clinic could say was that it was totally rare with my age and quality embryos. We have one more shot after this and honestly I think I will change clinics before the last transfer.


----------



## dancingnurse2

I am sorry your office is handling this so poorly.


----------



## October_baby

Ark- Im with your mom. We spend a lot of money, time, and energy into this process. The clinic should definitely be able to provide you with better treatment. I am very sorry that you have to go through this. I hope your OBGYN can be more help to you.

Angie- 15 Weeks, already? I remember when we all started the process and you transferred. Time is flying but it seems so slow when we are still trying. lol... I am so happy for you and that your little bundle is thriving. That is awesome news!

Lana- How are you feeling? Any relief for you? How are the twins coming along?


----------



## angielude

October- Yes it is crazy how quickly it is going. I went to do the personal 4D scan today and found out we are having another baby girl.


----------



## star25

Ahh congratulations angie, beautiful 

Ark, I'm so sorry and sorry you aren't getting the care you deserve, I hope you have definite answers soon, glad you have your mum with you, thinking of you


----------



## Lana Farrell

October_baby said:


> Ark- Im with your mom. We spend a lot of money, time, and energy into this process. The clinic should definitely be able to provide you with better treatment. I am very sorry that you have to go through this. I hope your OBGYN can be more help to you.
> 
> Angie- 15 Weeks, already? I remember when we all started the process and you transferred. Time is flying but it seems so slow when we are still trying. lol... I am so happy for you and that your little bundle is thriving. That is awesome news!
> 
> Lana- How are you feeling? Any relief for you? How are the twins coming along?

Hey October, I had my last scan at 8.3 weeks and all was good. I'm now 10.4 weeks and hoping they're still ok. It's so hard to just relax and not worry about them. I tried explaining this to the oh today. I keep thinking something bad will happen after years off ttc and mcs. I wish I could have a scan every week! I'm still sick but chest has cleared a fair bit and back is on the better side. I still have ohss and the rib pain I get waking me at night is excruciating and my doctors can't figure out what it is. I'm really breathless but figure that's because I'm badly anaemic atm. 
My next scan is the combined dating and nuchal scan on the 25th may. Cannot wait. 

How are you doing October?

Star also how have you been?

Scooby long time without hearing from you hope everything's ok.

Ark, can't believe how bad your clinic has treated this. So sorry this has happened, I still hold out hope for you and babies x

Congrats angie! Finding out at 15 weeks is early. Here in UK we have to wait to 16+ weeks for a private gender scan. I've booked mine for 21st June couldn't resist. Have you heard of skull theory? I've been looking at my scans and trying to figure it out but will wait to 12 to have a guess and then see if it worked.


----------



## ARKHUNE

Thanks everyone~!! Congrats on the baby girl Angie!!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Confirmed two blighted ovums. We have officially miscarried. :( heartbreak is an understatement. How does that happen.


----------



## scoobybeans

Oh no, ark :hugs: I'm so, so sorry honey.


----------



## dancingnurse2

Ark I am so sorry. Sending you my thoughts.


----------



## star25

Oh ark, so sorry to hear this, absolutely devastating, I had a blighted ovum in November, understand how you feel, but 2, how cruel life can be, sending hugs and hope you're being looked after xx


----------



## Lana Farrell

I've not been on her for a while as have been having lots of bleeding, everyday. I've also had amniotic fluid loss a few mornings ago and soaked the bed and floor. I'm so scared of what is actually going on. The baby's were moving on a 20 second ultrasound test I had done at the epu, but they checked nothing else. I've been in agony too with constant cramps and pressure and stabbing pains in lower womb. Scared I'm going to lose these babies. 

I hope everyone else is ok, wherever you are in your journeys. So sorry to hear that news ark. X


----------



## star25

Oh lana sorry you're going through this, has any doctors told you anymore information as to why it could be happening? Are you on bed rest?


----------



## Lana Farrell

Hey star, how are you? 

The consultants at the hospital were really unhelpful just got told cervix was closed, but could open in a few hours... Which it didn't thankfully. Another consultant said there was no hope! I couldn't believe it, but these were just random ones from going in as an emergency. I see my consultant tomorrow for the first time because of having twins so hoping to get more answers from her.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh and I've been on sofa rest today and noticed less red blood, not one doctor told me to bed rest. But a midwife said I should rest.


----------



## star25

Oh how awful and unhelpful for you, how many weeks are you now? 

I'm OK thank you, currently 6dp5dt and doing the usual obsessing 

Really hope babies are OK, keep us updated


----------



## Lana Farrell

Oh wow star, that's exciting and a nerve wracking time. Lots of luck x
I'm 13 weeks now but when I had dating scan at 12.3 days they measured 13 plus and looked great. (The fluid loss happened after this scan) All so baffling. I find out next week if they have any chromosomal abnormalities. From my research of my symptoms I keep ending up finding placenta problems.

Thank you star and really hope this time turns out to be the one that will stick x


----------



## dancingnurse2

Lana sending you positive thoughts and love. Take care of yourself!


----------



## October_baby

I am so sorry Lana. I hope you get some answers today! I'm sending virtual hugs and positive thoughts to you today. :hugs:


----------



## Lana Farrell

No such luck with consultant. She was good but not with the bleeding and fluid. Kept shrugging her shoulders and saying so many women with twins have bleeding and can go one way or another! I kept asking what it could be but she wouldn't say anything. And even suggested the fluid loss was urine, I was fuming. She repeated what everyone else had said, which was a blow. Nothing can change the outcome this early. So I guess they don't care what is causing the bleeding and agony! But she said I could be miscarrying or maybe things will be ok, not helpful at all. I'm so scared. Started bleeding again yesterday (bright red blood) after my appointments as I walked into work. I just think this can't be good


----------



## star25

Oh lana I'm so sorry no one is helping with this, even if they don't have an answer they don't sound like they are even trying to reassure you or make an effort to look after you 
Always thinking of you, I think you have two strong little bubbas there and I hope you can rest when possible and it all calms down xx


----------



## Lana Farrell

Thank you star. I may call my fertility clinic today and ask if they'd do a more thorough scan and look at my placenta etc. I pray I can make it to 25 weeks and then the hospitals will actually help as the babies have a chance of survival. Each day is a struggle and so scary. Didn't think pregnancy could be this scary.


----------



## scoobybeans

lana, I'm so very sorry you're going through this scare. I'm also angry on your behalf that no one seems to be helping you or giving you answers. That is unacceptable! Is it possible you have a subchorionic hematoma? They are more common in IVF pregnancies. Thinking of you & hope everything will be ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lana Farrell

I keep stumbling across those SCH, I never knew they were more common with IVF pregnancies. I will for sure ask them to look for one of those this Wednesday (private place who have agreed they will check placenta and look for reason). I had a fairly good two days with just brown spotting (lots of bed rest, no chores) but last night and this morning I had pains and also started bleeding fresh red fairly heavy blood.
Scooby im so angry too that the professionals who are meant to be looking after me have just shrugged their shoulders and said nothing helpful, it's like they have no heart.


----------



## scoobybeans

I can't imagine how upsetting and frustrating this must be for you. :hugs: I'm so glad you've got a scan coming up soon and just hoping all is well and it's an SCH. And most importantly, that you're healthy too! Please update on Wednesday. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Lana Farrell

Aww that's so lovely of you scooby. I literally don't talk to anyone else about all these things so really helps to come on here and speak to you ladies. I am resting as much as possible, because I've read it significantly reduces the rate of miscarriage with SCH, and also helps placenta issues. Drinking lots of water too. Getting a numb bum from laying too long. Will update on here when I have some answers (PLEASE!!) I need answers


----------



## Lana Farrell

I have just seen your spoiler scooby!!!! Omg wooooohoooooo!!!!! Sorry for the late realisation. Congratulations and really praying for you it's a healthy and happy pregnancy x


----------



## star25

Thinking of you lana xx


----------



## scoobybeans

Thank you Lana! It was a long time coming & we're so happy. <3 Please let us know what happens on Wednesday! I'm glad you're taking it easy & I think everything will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi, how are you lana?


----------



## October_baby

Lana, thinking about you. I hope that your appointment went well.


----------



## ARKHUNE

Congrats Scooby and I am praying for you Lana. 

Ronnie and I have been trying to put our losses behind us and so many of the family are asking when we are going to do the last transfer. We/I don't even want to think about it. I have had three blighted ovums now. How in God's green earth does that even happen. Not to mention ever since the last cycle I have had spells of feeling really sick to my stomach every week or so. It typically lasts all day. Not really sure but it has happened in such a repetitive cycle that I am thinking of seeing someone about it. Anyone had any spells of nausea after their cycles?


----------



## ARKHUNE

Hey how is everyone doing!!?? It feels like its been so long. 
Just to brush up, Ronnie and I laid low for bit after the devastation of loosing our two embryos. We considered a new doctor and once our current doctor was made aware he contacted us immediately. Keep in mind we never heard from our doctor after our last transfer until after he seen our request to transfer records. We may be shooting for our last transfer for the end of November. Our last try and last embryo. 

Hope to hear from everyone. 
Ash


----------



## star25

Hi ash

Good to hear from you! I hope all goes well end of nov and you have had a good break from it all? 
I&#8217;m ok thank you, currently 23weeks with a boy 
Please keep in touch with how you get on!


----------



## ARKHUNE

Hey all we just had our first appointment since our two blighted ovum tragedy and............. the doctor has cut us an amazing deal to completely redo another cycle. We are over the moon excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cannot believe this is happening. We never thought we would have a second chance at this. We are thanking our God and be thankful all the more.


----------



## dancingnurse2

So happy to hear you get to do another cycle.


----------



## star25

Great news! Praying all goes well for you


----------



## ARKHUNE

Hey you guys!! I hope and pray everyone is doing well. We are getting ready for Frozen Transfer # 2 and 3rd transfer in total. Getting excited. mostly anxious, how is everyone?


----------

